# Mi mujer va a quedar con otro hombre para tomar una cerveza



## david85bcn (22 Ago 2022)

Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.

En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva

el problema es que mi mujer me dice que se han hecho amigos y que quedarán solos este viernes para tomar una cerveza y echar cuatro risas

os parece normal este comportamiento? es cierto que tengo confianza con ella y siempre me pide que le abra su móvil para configurarle o bajarle cualquier App. O sea que no creo que me engañe ni nada de eso

pero no me parece normal que se vaya con un tío por allí a beber dejando a su marido en casa

como debería proceder? Intento ser más confiado y la dejo? O le digo que no me parece bien y hago yo lo mismo?

gracias pero estoypensando todo el rato en este tema 

*ACTUALIZO 23/08 : *
Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Lo cierto es que me habéis confirmado lo que yo sospechaba: que no es un comportamiento normal.
En cuanto vuelva del trabajo hablaré con ella y le diré lo siguiente con tono amigable (para que no piense que soy un beta): "Cariño lo que me comentaste de quedar el viernes con Jorge a solas no me parece nada bien. Sabes que confío en ti pero no sé las intenciones de este tio. Si lo prefieres podemos ir ambos y nos divertimos los tres. Y en caso de que sigas queriendo ir sola entenderé que es un comportamiento que consideras aceptable y haré lo mismo con alguna amiga que lleve tiempo sin ver"

El problema es que no tengo ninguna amiga. Teletrabajo siempre y desde hace 7 años que estoy con ella que no he tonteado con nadie. Ni me acuerdo de como ligar ni tengo confianza en mi mismo (en estos 7 años es cierto que me he dejado un poco ganando peso y perdiendo pelo)

Gracias de nuevo por los consejos. Actualizaré esta noche para contar su respuesta

*ACTUALIZO 24/08 : 
Aclaración 1: * Algunos preguntáis si tenemos hijos. Por suerte no, pero empezamos a tener una edad (yo 36 y ella 33) y es un tema que últimamente teníamos sobre la mesa. Ambos queremos ser padres y tenemos estabilidad económica para tener un hijo.

Ayer al final no hablamos, estaba demasiado cansado y no tenía ganas de discutir. Esta tarde cuando ha llegado del trabajo se lo he comentado. Le he dicho lo que os comenté por el hilo con las palabras que me iban saliendo. Lo cierto es que se ha mostrado comprensiva al final. Ha empezado diciéndome que si no confiaba en ella, que sólo iba a tomarse un par de cervezas con un amigo que además tiene pareja (esto yo no lo sabía la verdad).
Luego ha empezado a decirme que una relación sin confianza no tiene sentido y que o empiezo a creer de verdad en ella o tarde o temprano la relación se terminará marchitando y terminando (palabras textuales). Al escuchar todo lo anterior me he sentido mal, así que le contesté que bueno que si quería podíamos ir ambos e invitar también a la pareja de Jorge. Me ha dicho que mejor que lo deje estar, que mañana le dirá al susodicho que tiene planes y que finalmente no puede verle.

Así que de momento yo tranquilo y contento ya que no se verán. Ahora ella está en el sofá con el móvil de risitas (no quiero pensar mal que esté hablando con el tío ese pero tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja, de todos modos intentaré confiar más en ella).

Cualquier novedad actualizo

*ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion. 
necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese. 
que hago yo ahora?


----------



## Steven Spielberg (22 Ago 2022)

No tengo presupuesto para tu película


----------



## Alejocarr (22 Ago 2022)

Deberias ponerle un collar y atarla a un palo para que no salga de casa
mode ironico: ON


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Tio diselo de frente, que no te parece ni medio normal quedar a solas ella y un chico, por muy amigo o muy bien le caiga, que te gustaría ir también, que se lleve a alguna amiga o algo, pero no me parece ni medio normal, le gusta o le parece atractivo sino no iría a verle a solas a tomar una cerveza, habla con ella, está ahora en etapa pajaritos, sino cuando vuelva de tomar algo dila de hacer el amor, si no quiere, te ha puesto los tochos.


----------



## fool (22 Ago 2022)

Ponle micrófonos espía en sus atuendos y en el móvil


----------



## lucky starr (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Date por jodido.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

Hazme caso tío eso no es normal bro, te lo prometo


----------



## Galvani (22 Ago 2022)

Respeto al marido 0 Si la dejas ya sabes y si no la dejas va a ir pensando en viogen. Creo que la tienes que dejar e ir mirando mandarla a tomar por culo.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Date por jodido.



No es ni medio normal eso a que no?


----------



## SineOsc (22 Ago 2022)

Pasa del tema mientras seguramente vaya a mas, no puedes ponerla unas cadenas, si no es con este será con el siguiente.

Mentalizate, aceptalo y superalo, cuando tengas evidencia la largas, mientras no sea así libre es de tomar algo por ahí, si no se lo folla más valiosa será ella.

Yo pagaría un modelo para que le entrara a mi novia a saco, esto pone a prueba si te quiere o no, incluso crearía una empresa que se dedicara a esto.


----------



## Murray's (22 Ago 2022)

Espero sea broma...


----------



## jartandelatungla (22 Ago 2022)

Ahá ¿y para qué vienes a contar aquí tus futuros cuernos? 

Yo quedaría con una amiga el mismo día ¿la tienes?


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ago 2022)

Ponle laxante en la comida o contagiala de viruela de mono


----------



## gdr100 (22 Ago 2022)

Liana y viogen en ciernes.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

Ah otra cosa si se lo dices de frente y se pone a la defensiva es que te ha puesto los cuernos o algo raro pasa


----------



## Galvani (22 Ago 2022)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> No es ni medio normal eso a que no?



Hoy día las mujeres hacen eso y más. Normal con la protección que tienen.


----------



## fool (22 Ago 2022)

Mirate ese capítulo de black mirror , el novio y la novia siempre puede ver a dónde ha ido su pareja con una cámara espía en sus ojos
Así no hay cuernos


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Hoy día las mujeres hacen eso y más. Normal con la protección que tienen.



No ya se pero vamos que no me parece normal por parte de su mujer tío menuda falta de respeto


----------



## Murray's (22 Ago 2022)

Steven Spielberg dijo:


> No tengo presupuesto para tu película




El sr spielberg jajaja este foro se supera

Que opina de los ecologetas que se meten con su yate y helicopteros?


----------



## Me suda la polla (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## silenus (22 Ago 2022)

Dile que quieres ir tú también. Igual te lo ligas y así ya no hay peligro. 

Ahora, tú vas a tener una bandera japonesa muy chula.


----------



## Can Cervecero (22 Ago 2022)

Follátela antes de quedar con el otro
Eso la confundirá


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

No me he follado yo tías así, más de 10 me salen ahora. También te digo, no los viernes, los jueves más bien, aunque algún viernes ha caído.

Lo más hardcore fue follarme a una en casa por la tarde, pirarse ella lefada a las 20.00 (y rerecorrida de semen, en coño, boca/tetas), y encontrarmela a las 23.00 en una terraza con la familia, marido, hijos y sin duchar seguro la tia.

Se me puso la polla durisima en la situación, el beta del marido mirándome con odio.


----------



## fool (22 Ago 2022)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> Ah otra cosa si se lo dices de frente y se pone a la defensiva es que te ha puesto los cuernos o algo raro pasa



A mi mi ex me dijo " no tienes pruebas!! " sin haberle preguntado nada en ese momento
la conversación empezó preguntándole si me había sido infiel
Luego 1 hora después me dijo de repente lo de " no tienes pruebas!!" sin venir a cuento , blanco y en botella


----------



## Mentalharm (22 Ago 2022)

si es un invent: Jajaja si eres un incel que dices tu de mujer

si es real: Comienza YA a llorar su pérdida, tiempo que te vas a ahorrar despues cuando te pida el divorcio (y mientras te lo pide o no, cuernos _in crescendo_


----------



## Despotricador (22 Ago 2022)

La mujer del Cesar además de ser honrada debe parecerlo.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



No lo permitas. No seas planchabragas. Una mujer odia a un hombre sin carácter. 

Si ella lo hace, hazlo tu también y pide una relación abierta, contrata una escort de 10 y se la pasas por la cara.

Pero una tia que hace eso es que ya no te respeta. Corta cuanto antes de manera amistosa


----------



## FilibustHero (22 Ago 2022)

Can Cervecero dijo:


> Follátela antes de quedar con el otro
> Eso la confundirá



Ese truco solo funciona al revés, a un tío después de follar (aunque sea a su esposa) ya no le quedan casi ganas de ligar con nadie más, durante esa noche.
Pero al revés lo único que vas a conseguir es ponerla cachonda de pensar que podría tener dentro del chocho semen de dos tíos diferentes.


----------



## Murray's (22 Ago 2022)

Da igual que muestre o no celos , 
Si los muestra , queda como hombre posesivo= fin de la relación y viogen..

Si no los muestra= queda como pardillo y da pie a normalizar que siga quedando con él ...con el riesgo que eso supone

Aqui lo único positivo, por decir algo, es que le ha sido sincera otras quedan con tios y no cuentan nada/ lo ocultan.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Citad a @FeministoDeIzquierdas ya verás las que se ha follado así, en el mundo de empresa, es que es normalisimo.


----------



## Murray's (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Citad a @FeministoDeIzquierdas ya verás las que se ha follado así, en el mundo de empresa, es que es normalisimo.




A ver si crees que Feministo es el único forero que se ha follado casadas o con noviete...

Es tal el puterio que lo NO NORMAL es conocer una tia sin novio, follamigo, marido o amigo que le ronde...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A ver si crees que Feministo es el único forero que se ha follado casadas o con noviete...



Ya hombre, pero entiendo por contesto el mundo empresarial, yo me he jartado a guarrerías al salir del curro.


----------



## birdland (22 Ago 2022)

Vaya haciendo las maletas .,, un poco de dignidad 

Imagínese que diría ella si usted quedase todos los viernes con una compañera “ de buen ver “


----------



## Kukulkam (22 Ago 2022)

Venía a decir lo del de arriba , vaya haciendo las maletas y juegue bien sus cartas si hay dinero por medio

Enviado desde mi CPH2219 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No me he follado yo tías así, más de 10 me salen ahora. También te digo, no los viernes, los jueves más bien, aunque algún viernes ha caído.
> 
> Lo más hardcore fue follarme a una en casa por la tarde, pirarse ella lefada a las 20.00 (y rerecorrida de semen, en coño, boca/tetas), y encontrarmela a las 23.00 en una terraza con la familia, marido, hijos y sin duchar seguro la tia.
> 
> Se me puso la polla durisima en la situación, el beta del marido mirándome con odio.



Cito mi mensaje porque es lo que te va a pasar.


----------



## John Connor (22 Ago 2022)

Vete buscando un havogado.

En serio, tienes un problema. Ninguna mujer casada con un mínimo de respeto hacia el marido hace eso. A mí ni se me pasa por la cabeza hacer algo así a mi muhé.


----------



## Mission (22 Ago 2022)

Te van a poner mas cuernos que a Bambi. Suena a puterío si no es una trolada.


----------



## Can Cervecero (22 Ago 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Ese truco solo funciona al revés, a un tío después de follar (aunque sea a su esposa) ya no le quedan casi ganas de ligar con nadie más, durante esa noche.
> Pero al revés lo único que vas a conseguir es ponerla cachonda de pensar que podría tener dentro del chocho semen de dos tíos diferentes.



Puestos a asumir la realidad de la ley de probabilidades si alguien tiene q sorber lefa, que sea el otro.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (22 Ago 2022)

Fóllate al amigo. Eso le confundirá.


----------



## machotafea (22 Ago 2022)

POOTA


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Sinceramente, en esta situación lo mejor que puedes hacer es pillarte una puta


----------



## Barspin (22 Ago 2022)

3/10


----------



## Murray's (22 Ago 2022)

Ella te dirá que son solo amigos, nunca te reconocerá que follan.

Observale bien el cuello cuando llegue a casa, los amantes suelen dejar chupetones...otra señal si nada más llegar no mea..sospecha mucho eso significa que han follado y ya meó

(Las tias suelen mear después de follar)


----------



## lucky starr (22 Ago 2022)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> No es ni medio normal eso a que no?



No. Te lo digo por experiencia jajaja


----------



## Fausto1880 (22 Ago 2022)

¿Hijos?

A tu mujer le dices clarito lo que ya debería saber: que hombres y mujeres no pueden ser amigos.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (22 Ago 2022)

Aunque sea un trolleada, te adelanto el siguiente episodio y te doy uno de regalo.
-necesito salir más con mi amigues.
-necesito espacio.
Los siguientes episodios ya te los puedes imaginar.


----------



## Barspin (22 Ago 2022)

ajajjajaa pero de donde sale tanto SVCNORMAL. Os sueltan a todos en agosto o como.


----------



## amigos895 (22 Ago 2022)

Desde 18 Ago 2022 Mensajes 4


----------



## noseyo (22 Ago 2022)

Lo peor de todo es que la ostia que merece la tía te costará casa coche , y encima lo va disfrutar su nuevo follador , lo mismo cuando te pida el divorcio si tienes niños , vas a pagarle las folladas , yo prefiero la puta cárcel ,por eso separación de bienes siempre


----------



## lucky starr (22 Ago 2022)

Vete apuntandote al gym.

Si tienes alguna amiga...es el momento de ponerte en contactor con ella.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (22 Ago 2022)

Vete comprando una lima...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ella te dirá que son solo amigos, nunca te reconocerá que follan.
> 
> Observale bien el cuello cuando llegue a casa, los amantes suelen dejar chupetones...otra señal si nada más llegar no mea..sospecha mucho eso significa que han follado y ya meó
> 
> (Las tias suelen mear después de follar)



Lo de mear es importante, ya me contó una putilla que lo fingía con un novio. Iba al baño daba al grifo, tiraba de la cisterna y estaba con el móvil la puta.


----------



## Murray's (22 Ago 2022)

Que se busquen un psicólogo de parejas no ella un tio...


----------



## FOYETE (22 Ago 2022)

Yo la mandaría a la mierda desde ya.
Estás jodido, abandona e intenta rehacer de nuevo tu vida. Pero recuerda..... A pelito siempre. SIEMPRE!!!!


----------



## dac1 (22 Ago 2022)

Enviala a tomar por el ass no te rebajes


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

Si es verdad estás bien jodido eh


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Como dijo Ivan Basso a Alberto Contador en el Tour que le ganó a Armstrong: "Para que se te quede cara de tonto a ti, que se le quede cara de tonto a ella". Déjala antes de que te den la patada.


----------



## bertie (22 Ago 2022)

jartandelatungla dijo:


> Ahá ¿y para qué vienes a contar aquí tus futuros cuernos?
> 
> Yo quedaría con una amiga el mismo día ¿la tienes?



Como no pague una puta de compañía, qué amiga va tener ese pargüela si viene a pedir consejo de algo que está cristalino.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Ago 2022)

No me extraña que te ponga los cuernos.
Vienes a preguntar a un foro como gestionar tu patética vida de mierda, tu infantilismo es lamentable, lo raro es que siquiera hayas llegao a follar con ella. Claro que seguramente sea un bicho que solo ha catao tu polla de perdedor, y por eso quiere aprovechar la unica oportunidad de su vida para comparar.
Miralo por el lado bueno: tienes un 50% de probabilidades de salir ganando contra el otro follagordas.


----------



## Descuernacabras (22 Ago 2022)

Se te la van a f0llar...


----------



## manottas (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Dile que perfecto que asi aprovechas a quedar con una amiga y te buscas la foto de la tia mas espectacular que encuentres... y le dices que no hace falta que espere despierta.


----------



## Barspin (22 Ago 2022)

Doy por hecho que encajas el estar casado con justificar la pedazo de parida que has soltado más arriba.

Y doy más por hecho que si el estar casado justifica esas acciones, tengo malas noticias para tí.

No, no estoy casado. Tengo amor propio.


----------



## Murray's (22 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Se te la van a f0llar...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164850




Haz caso a Julio, este sabe de mujeres


----------



## toroloco (22 Ago 2022)

Cuando mi ex novia me dijo que iba a quedar después del curro para comer un bocata, le dije que se quedara con el si lo hacía.

El o tu, no seas gilipollas


----------



## alas97 (22 Ago 2022)

observa bien esta foto.







La ex le saco media torre en el divorcio.







Y la otra, ni con un palo lo toca.







El sexo, es poder.









Melania Trump, una loba con piel de cordero que le hace la vida imposible a Ivanka


En el interior de la Casa Blanca no es oro todo lo que reluce. Sobre todo, en lo que respecta a las primeras damas. Antes de las próximas elecciones norteamericanas del 3 de noviem




www.elmundo.es





Si, este tío no puede controlar a las zorrupias, tu menos.

De follar?

hablamos otro día.

animo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Ago 2022)

Joder JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJA se te la han follado, refollado.


----------



## SineOsc (22 Ago 2022)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> Ah otra cosa si se lo dices de frente y se pone a la defensiva es que te ha puesto los cuernos o algo raro pasa



Hay muchas maneras de detectar una infidelidad...

Por ej:

Si despues de no verla durante unos dias al volver follais y la notas... abierta... 

Si despues de una cita de estas le huele el aliento a polla... etc...


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No me extraña que te ponga los cuernos.
> Vienes a preguntar a un foro como gestionar tu patética vida de mierda, tu infantilismo es lamentable, lo raro es que siquiera hayas llegao a follar con ella. Claro que seguramente sea un bicho que solo ha catao tu polla de perdedor, y por eso quiere aprovechar la unica oportunidad de su vida para comparar.
> Miralo por el lado bueno: tienes un 50% de probabilidades de salir ganando contra el otro follagordas.



Yo le diría: "Si tu te vas a tomar algo con el tío ese, yo me voy de putas".


----------



## Barspin (22 Ago 2022)

Pues nada, si tu mujer está de buen ver y este mismo viernes me dice que quiere quedar después del trabajo mientras tú te quedas en casa, si ves que vuelve un poco más despeinada de lo normal y a horas un poco intempestivas es por la corriente estática del ambiente que aumenta con las altas temperaturas y desorienta al personal.

En serio, no sé ni como os aguantáis algunos para no cagaros encima.


----------



## urano (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



A ignorados payaso.


----------



## Despotricador (22 Ago 2022)

Falta la foto.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

Eres un puto cornudo


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (22 Ago 2022)

IGNORO A OP, A LOS QUE LE RESPONDEN E INCLUSO INVITO A OTRA GENTE A IGNORARLOS A TODOS

@elgatochimpliflinguir


----------



## wintermute81 (22 Ago 2022)

No te calientes, dile a tu mujera que tomar copas con otro hombre no es una conducta aceptable y que te parece una falta de respeto el siquiera plantearlo y dile que esperas no vuelva a pasar...
O puedes ser un betilla y esperarla despierta para darle un besito cuando vuelva de jijear con el tío ese.
- ¿Que tal lo has pasado cariño, estás cansada?


----------



## Barspin (22 Ago 2022)

Y quién ha dicho que la mujer del OP esté en Badoo? Se han conocido en el trabajo. Hasta en la cola de un centro comercial puedes conocer a una milf e intercambiar teléfonos.

Pero entonces tu mujer está buena o está contigo por pena?


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

Por lo menos a mí no me los han puesto en la vida pringao


----------



## Lasjoa (22 Ago 2022)

La respuesta es simple, si fuera al revés y tú quedarías con una compeñera que está buena para echarte unas risas y unas cervecitas ella que pensaría ? Te dejaría? Si te dejaría ir déjala tu ir. Pero mi opinión la cosa no pinta bien.


----------



## McLovin (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Probablemente seas un puto troll, pero aún así voy a contestar: Dile CLARAMENTE que no te parece bien que haga eso. Ella es libre de hacer lo que le salga de los cojones, tú eres libre igualmente de irte de putas o de follarte a quien te dé la gana, ella probablemente ya lo esté haciendo. 

Me parece alucinante el poco compromiso, responsabilidad y sentido común que hay en los matrimonios modernos. No es normal que la mujer se vaya un viernes de juerga con un tío que acaba de conocer mientras su marido está en casa. A mi no se me ocurriría hacerlo, por respeto. Si lo hago es que no la respeto una mierda y me quiero tirar a otra. Y no estamos hablando de que ella se va con una amigo de hace 15 años al que tú conoces y sabes fehacientemente que son amigos (si, por enésima vez, los que no somos unos nuncafollers pajilleros somos capaces de tener amigas sin querer follárnoslas) es que COJONES, se va con un tío gupete de su curro al que acaba de conocer. 

Si todo esto es verdad, lo que tu mujer está haciendo se llama LIGAR y eso no puede ser mientras esté casada. Díselo claramente y si no depone su actitud, puerta. Si te lo hace ahora te lo hará durante toda tu vida y durante toda tu vida serás un cornudo.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

Si tu los has puesto ella ten seguro que también personaje, eres un iluso de mierda, eres igual de mierda que una mujer que hace eso para mí das asco y vergüenza ajena


----------



## Pepe la rana (22 Ago 2022)

No te preocupes no va a pasar nada que tu mujer no quiera que pase @david85bcn


----------



## CANCERVERO (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Alegrate, ya no tendras mochuela y seras feliz. Así se la encalomas a otro gilipollas y le pagara "sus cosas"


----------



## MITIO (22 Ago 2022)

Dile que tú también irás y aprovecha para tomarte también unas cervezas, que se dice por ahí que pronto van a escasear.
Y que pague el chorbo ese guapo.


----------



## AH1N1 (22 Ago 2022)

Video de la "cervecita" de tu mujer con el amigo


----------



## Raedero (22 Ago 2022)

Compra calcio.


----------



## Demi Grante (22 Ago 2022)

Cuando ella vuelva a casa que se encuentre el.cerrojo cambiado y 4 bolsas de basura en la puerta con todas sus pertenencias.


----------



## Mis Alaska (22 Ago 2022)

Date por corneado. Se están tomando la temperatura. Si hablas, malo. Si no hablas, tambien. Y si tiene que pasar algo, nada de lo que hagas puede evitarlo. Tu mujer está sacando el pie del tiesto. Hay muchas posibilidades de que una vez que haya sacado el pie del tiesto, se de cuenta de la cagada, pero no antes.


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> es cierto que tengo confianza con ella y siempre me pide que le abra su móvil para configurarle o bajarle cualquier App. O sea que no creo que me engañe ni nada de eso


----------



## Barspin (22 Ago 2022)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> Si tu los has puesto ella ten seguro que también personaje, eres un iluso de mierda, eres igual de mierda que una mujer que hace eso para mí das asco y vergüenza ajena




Un payaso que dice llevar 10 años de pareja y te contesta con cosas como "eh bro"


-13 años

-Forochanclas


----------



## Barspin (22 Ago 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Date por corneado. Se están tomando la temperatura. Si hablas, malo. Si no hablas, tambien. Y si tiene que pasar algo, nada de lo que hagas puede evitarlo. Tu mujer está sacando el pie del tiesto. Hay muchas posibilidades de que una vez que haya sacado el pie del tiesto, se de cuenta de la cagada, pero no antes.




Jejejejej MEEEEEC

En su cerebro no hay cagada que valga. Sabe MOOY BIEN qué cojones está haciendo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Ya eres un cornudo en potencia , tu mujer es Puta y jijijea con otros, si no la rellenaron ya de lefa poco falta. Vete a por tabaco aunque no fumes y de paso compra calcio , mucho calcio.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## maxkuiper (22 Ago 2022)

Yo si te creo


----------



## mouse child (22 Ago 2022)

mandala a la mierda, si esto es real, no lo dudes.


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Se te la van a f0llar...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164850



Yo creo que ya se la está follando a escondidas y ahora quieren ir un paso más allá que es saliendo en público.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Joder JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJA se te la han follado, refollado.



Que razón tienes, a ese se le
Follaron la mujerA y más de una vez, CORNUDO Y CONSENTIDO, QUE ASCO!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## sivigliano (22 Ago 2022)

Efectivamente, tu pareja siempre tiene que tener claro que imprescindible no hay nadie y si no estás a gusto con ella eres tú el que se va. Como una mujer te vea emocionalmente dependiente lo llevas claro.


----------



## Barspin (22 Ago 2022)

No me has contestado CHAMPION.

Tu mujer es un crako cavernario nivel mordor?


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Ago 2022)

Una señora puta por como hablas de ella.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Ago 2022)

cuando llegue dile lo habéis pasado bien?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ago 2022)

Parece mentira que os traguéis semejante troll con 4 mensajes de historial.


----------



## Max Kraven (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Déjate de mierdas de confianza y comprensión, la intuición no falla. En esos casos se ciernen cuernos. Háblale claro y si hace falta la mandas a tomar por culo por puta. Cuanto antes.


----------



## FilibustHero (22 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Sinceramente, en esta situación lo mejor que puedes hacer es pillarte una puta



Querrás decir a "otra" puta.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

A ver blancata de mierda, que eres un personaje, que me comas los huevos que das penika ajena amargado


----------



## JimTonic (22 Ago 2022)

Pues dile que dentro de tua parámetros de una relación no admites que tu mujer se vaya a tomar una copa con un amigo del trabajo solos. 

Segundo dile que si va con el amigo no t espere despierte que vas a tomar una copa al putickub de la localidad famoso 

Tercero dile que a ti te parece perfecto que ella haga eso pero que era bien te respete a ti cuando el kjnes empiece los trámites del divorcio


----------



## parserito (22 Ago 2022)

Venir a burbuja a pedir consejo, ya es de estar medio gilipollas. Hacer caso al foro es de ser idiota total. Dices que confias en ella pero es mentira, si no no habrías cagado este hilo.


----------



## Yomimo (22 Ago 2022)

Sí es verdad, ándate con ojo, a mi no me parece ni medio normal.


----------



## montytorri (22 Ago 2022)

huelo la viogen desde aqui


----------



## Mentalharm (22 Ago 2022)

Cuñado seal of approval


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ago 2022)

No me lo creo.

Si fuera verdad te diría que le propongas buenos planes para conservarla y en paralelo fueras buscando otras "por si".


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (22 Ago 2022)

Raro es que tu mujer te suelte eso con tal naturalidad.
Y raro es que tu tengas dudas de lo que está pasando.
Eres el eslabon debil de tu relaccion con tu mujer y estas en fase de negacion.

Dile que eso no es normal, y que si lo hace a lo mejor tu haces lo mismo. Pero vamos que ya estas jodido, pq una vez entra el gusanillo del warreo, no hay manera de que se esfume sin varias copulas extramatrimoniales


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Troll.



Pero qué coño dices tú otro gilipollas más al final voy a empezar a tirar de ignore eh


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Ago 2022)

No es ni medio normal. 
puede que no tenga ningún interés por el tipo ese pero por el simple hecho de hacer daño innecesariamente, las mujeres pueden justificar cualquier cosa. Tienen la batalla ganada.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Sé astuto como un ciervo...


----------



## Lian (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

Cornudo que eres un cornudo


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## DVD1975 (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Pues no yo no lo veo bien.
Si hubiera más compañeros.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

Tu que me vas a meter payaso de mierda jajajajajajajaja eres un puto CORNUDO!, cornudo cornudo coooooooooooooornudo, que pena de padres que te han criado así de gilipollas, veré al huerto a meterte una zanahoria por el culo


----------



## StolenInnocence (22 Ago 2022)

Ganas 85.000 euros al año y subcontratas a un indio que haga tu trabajo por 13.000. Creo que en este caso deberías pagarle al otro no menos de 30.000. Pregúntale a tu mujer como lo califica y si es de diez plantéate pagarle 40.000.


----------



## sepultada en guano (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Queda tu el sábado con una amiga.
O mejor, una ex.
Mano de santo, oiga.


----------



## ka&an (22 Ago 2022)

Mientras ella esta de cañas, tú, vete de putas. 



Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aurariola (22 Ago 2022)

Como te han dicho se astuto como un ciervo, dile que hay cosas que en pareja no se hacen y que de quedar nada, si queda con el colega por que ella lo vale , te callas la voca, lloras en la intimidad te secas las lágrimas preparas económicamente el divorcio y cuando tengas el plan que a ti te conviene divorcio y que que le den por culo. Actúa como hacen las mujeres......


----------



## omin0na (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



No no es normal, y yo en tu lugar la diría claramente que no me hace gracia.
Ella podrá seguir haciendo lo que quiera, pero yo al menos se que si pasara algo habría dicho lo que tenía que decir.
Pero es más si se fuera una vez dicho por.mi parte iría pensando en finalizar la relación.


----------



## omin0na (22 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pasa del tema mientras seguramente vaya a mas, no puedes ponerla unas cadenas, si no es con este será con el siguiente.
> 
> Mentalizate, aceptalo y superalo, cuando tengas evidencia la largas, mientras no sea así libre es de tomar algo por ahí, si no se lo folla más valiosa será ella.
> 
> Yo pagaría un modelo para que le entrara a mi novia a saco, esto pone a prueba si te quiere o no, incluso crearía una empresa que se dedicara a esto.



Menudo consejo de mierda, al menos que sea asertivo, sino le gusta la idea lo dices y ella podrá hacer lo que quiera, al igual que el podrá hacer lo que quiera después.


----------



## Militarícese (22 Ago 2022)

A mí mi mujer me dice eso(ya sé que es el típico comienzo) y se abre la veda.
Me iría apuntando a gym y clases de baile e iría espabilando para aprender a ligar, que luego acabamos con el cubata en discos a las 6 de la AM pensando en la zorra que nos puso los cuernos.
Aprender a ligar empieza por perder el miedo a hablar con mujeres sea la hora que sea y que nos atraigan.


----------



## omin0na (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Voy a añadirte una cosa , también conozco a una de la.que.me.pille y acabé poniéndole los cuernos con ella a un buen chico que era su marido.
El también pensaba que ella no era hábil con las apps, pero no te haces una idea de lo hábil que pueden ser en caso de necesidad para tapar huellas.


----------



## David80 (22 Ago 2022)

Da igual que haya cuernos o no. No hay respeto. Una pareja que te respeta no hace eso. Cuando no hay respeto lo mejor que debes hacer es finalizar la relación y mentalmente hacerte a la idea de ello para poder gestionar correctamente la ruptura.


----------



## Militarícese (22 Ago 2022)

ka&an dijo:


> Mientras ella esta de cañas, tú, vete de putas.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk



Vaya consejo de loser.
Que no va de eso pringaos. Que vuestra mujer tiene que sentir que otras os desean, hoder.


----------



## omin0na (22 Ago 2022)

Y joder no caigas en que es solo un amigo etc etc, es un pavo al que acaba de conocer...

Con cuantos nuevos ha ido a tomar cervezas.


----------



## Patagonico (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> el problema es que mi mujer me dice que se han hecho amigos y que quedarán solos este viernes para tomar una cerveza y echar cuatro risas
> os parece normal este comportamiento? es cierto que tengo confianza con ella y siempre me pide que le abra su móvil para configurarle o bajarle cualquier App. O sea que no creo que me engañe ni nada de eso
> ...



A veces leo cosas y me pregunto ¿es cierto o bulo?
Mira, lee bien, NO le digas NADA, SUBCOMUNICALE , ella NO entiende el lenguaje directo, SUBCOMUNCAN , ella te dijo
1.- Te enseño una foto
2- Que va a salir con él
Traductor Google Redpill
"me gusta y el Viernes me lo voy a follar"
Respueste tuya:
"Mi amigo a Pepito su mujer le salió con que(le narras algo parecido a lo que ella está haciendo), mi amigo Pepito tomó sus cosas y cuando su mujer llegó(toda follada seguramente) el ya no estaba en casa" ¿qué opinas?

Mira, cuando hules a MIERDA es porque MIERDA hay, es así de simple, si vienes al foro a plantear tu problema es porque hueles MIERDA
Si camina como Pato, nada como Patao tiene plumas de Pato ¿que es?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (22 Ago 2022)

Yo me atrevería a decir que es altamente probable que esa conducta la haya copiado de alguna zorrupia de sus amigas y sea la que la anime a quedar con este elemento. Seguramente la hayan comido la cabeza con intención de romper la relación, no os engañéis. Intenta localizar quién es esa hija de puta que te está jodiendo.

Por otro lado es acojonante la manía de las tías que tienen en liarse con compañeros del trabajo. Yo estaría alerta.

Somos solo amigos... Jijijijijijiji.

TDS ES TDS


----------



## elviajero (22 Ago 2022)

La explicación aquí









Rubi will taste her first dick in years while her dude watches


Rubi will taste her first dick in years while her dude watches, free sex video




www.xnxx.com




.


----------



## Blackmoon (22 Ago 2022)

Si tu mujer está buena, míralo así: mejor una tía buena para todos que no una mierda pa' tí sólo...


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Ago 2022)

La cerve tiene bioflavinoides que pueden de aser efesto atioxidante


----------



## Hanselcat (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



No soy celoso con mis parejas, pero lo que tú cuentas no pinta bien.
Deja que te ponga los cuernos y rompe con la relación. Te mereces algo mejor.


----------



## Dosto (22 Ago 2022)

No te preocupes, solamente tienes que añadir un poco más de calcio a tu dieta.


----------



## pgongan (22 Ago 2022)

Enhorabuena por la respuesta, espero que te haga caso. Yo añadiría que todo lo que diga lo diga con firmeza pero con temple, sin gritar ni alterarse demasiado. Y espero que evite “amenazar” con hacer él lo mismo como alguno le ha indicado más arriba. Esas amenazas son tremendamente destructivas para el matrimonio y nunca llevarán a reconducir la situación a buen puerto.


----------



## Viva España !!!!!!!!!!!!! (22 Ago 2022)

No se ni como ella te ha podido proponer eso , no te tiene ni respeto . A una mujer no le puedes dejar la tentacion cerca . A la mia la tengo atada en corto , nada de fotos enseñando nalgas en internet o puterias por el estilo . Es mi mujer , no la puta de los demas


----------



## el segador (22 Ago 2022)

¡¡¡¡Corre idiota que se te la follan!!!!!


----------



## Cometochos (22 Ago 2022)

Yo me he tomado cafés con mujeres que eran amigas mías (sin derechos) desde mucho antes de conocer a sus novios en ese momento. No pasó (ni iba a pasar) nada. 
Alguna ex ha quedado con algún amigo de la infancia, antiguo compañero de trabajo de paso por la ciudad, etc sin que me plantease nada raro (de dia, un café, no de copas a deshora, claro). Sinceramente creo que no me ha engañado (me han engañado, pero no en un contexto trivial como ese, sino diciendo que estaban en otro lugar haciendo otra cosa que les iba a llevar horas, y ahí ya me oli el drama, no hace falta ser ni medio listo). 
También me he ido de cenas de trabajo y/o grupo con tias emparejadas sin sus novios. Todo bien. 
Tia que no conoce a tio de nada y se van d cervezas porque sí? No soy nada celoso... Y me mosquearia totalmente. O te quiere dar celos, o tienes motivos para tenerlos. 
Es un lose/lose, hamijo. 
Haz algo al respecto minimizando tus probabilidades de pasar una noche en los calabozos de la Policía /Guardia Civil, que no son pequeñas ni mucho menos. 
Mejor cornudo que la deja sin antecedentes penales, que dañado para siempre por decirle una palabra más alta que otra porque llegue con lefa en el pelo (el condenado ibas a ser tu, creeme que se de que hablo) 
Si tu casa no es morada habitual de ella, puedes cambiar las cerraduras, y si le disgusta, ya se ganará su copia de la llave. Si lo es, pero estas de alquiler, vuelve con tus padres y rescinde el contrato. Etc. Etc


----------



## DDT (22 Ago 2022)

Yo le diría con una sonrisa que no hay ningún problema. Luego me disfrazaria y la seguiría como los detectives esos de las pelis.


----------



## rafacbr9 (22 Ago 2022)

espero por tu bien que seas troll. De lo contrario estás jodido pero bien jodido.

Pillo sitio en futuros hilos (por orden):

"mi novia está rara"

"mi novia me ha pedido un tiempo"

"he roto el contacto cero"

"ella se ha follado a nosecuantos, yo nada. Pero estoy bien"


----------



## Cymoril (22 Ago 2022)

Forma parte de las nuevas normalidades. Yo nunca he visto a mi abuelo irse a tomar café con una mujer ni a mi madre irse de cervezas con un hombre que no sea mi padre. O se iba la pareja con quien fuera o venía la otra persona a casa. Supongo que por respeto.


----------



## Esse est deus (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



No sé, no parece muy complicado.

La miras de frente y la dices: no vas a ir a esa cita porque no me sale a mí de los cojones.

Sencillo y para toda la familia. De lo contrario es que eres un troll de bajo presupuesto.


----------



## Hermann Hoth (22 Ago 2022)

La amistad entre hombre y mujer no existe.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Cómprate un serrucho.


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Tu Beta
Tu mujer PUTA


----------



## Culozilla (22 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...




Obviamente es una trola. Pero vamos hacer como si me lo creyese.

Cuando una mujer te dice que quiere ir sola a tomarse una cerveza con un tío al que hace poco que conoce, te está faltando al respeto. Porque de ser tú el que saliese a tomarse algo con la nueva del trabajo, se pondría como una fiera.

¿Te molesta que quede con él? Díselo. Si ella se enfada y te llama "inseguro" y mierdas así, significa que antepone sus ganas de ver al maromo por encima de tus sentimientos. Luego, PUERTA.

Repito, porque sé que es una trola de alguien muy aburrido. Pero no descarto que eso haya pasado muchas veces a Cucks de mierda.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2022)

Patagonico dijo:


> Si camina como Pato, nada como Patao tiene plumas de Pato ¿que es?



Un putón verbenero


----------



## baifo (22 Ago 2022)

Desde luego engañarte no te va a engañar , lo que tampoco pretenderás que lo publique en el BOE porque decirte lo que hay si te lo dice.


----------



## Foreto (23 Ago 2022)

La amistad "pura" hombre-mujer no existe, al menos uno de los dos tiene interés sexual. Esto es un corolario.


----------



## Gusman (23 Ago 2022)

Estas de enhorabuena. Yo aprovecharia que sale para cambiar todas las cerraduras de la casa y notificarle mi intencion de divorcio.
Ahora no lo ves pero es una buena noticia saber lo puta que es y el poco respeto que te tiene.


----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Ago 2022)

Es la primera vez que ase eso tu ex ?


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (23 Ago 2022)

Menudo amargado estás echo compare


----------



## Tenderheart (23 Ago 2022)

Normal que vaya.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Ago 2022)

Estas son las mujeres de ahora...

cada vez comprendo mas a los maricones


----------



## elmegaduque (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> .....



Con calcio.
Mucho calcio.


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Ago 2022)

Ella es una puta y tú un planchabragas


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Ago 2022)

"tu" mujer


----------



## Tocomotxo (23 Ago 2022)

Vete de putas y diselo a tu mujer abiertamente. Sin mas rollos


----------



## Trotamo (23 Ago 2022)

Estas jodido. 
Si tienes tiempo, un día o una tarde llévala a hacer algo fuera de lo habitual, que la sorprenda y se divierta.
Y después le dices, sereno, sin perder la dignidad que no te gusta lo que quiere hacer y que no te parece normal. Que si hicieras tú lo mismo que le parecería. 
Y a ver qué pasa. 
Si sigue adelante al poco te dirá que necesita un paréntesis en la relación; estar sola para encontrarse a sí misma.
En ese punto la dejas y vas a otra cosa. Así de radical. Te ahorrará disgustos, amargarte y perder el tiempo.

También puede que sea tonta del culo; y cuando le digas que te parece mal, entre en razón y se eche para atrás. Y todo quede ahí.

Suerte amigo, lanecesitas mucho.


----------



## kusanagi (23 Ago 2022)

En los mundos de yupi de los gilipollas que se creen toda la propaganda asquerosa que echan a todas horas en cualquier parte. Los reconoces porque dirían que : No pasa nada, hay que dar libertad a la otra parte y mierdas de ese estilo.

El tío que va a quedar con tu mujer sólo quiere medirle el coño con su polla. Así es la realidad. Se la quiere follar. Tu mujer te falta al respeto y te dice que va a quedar con un tío por la cara. O si cariño vete a tomar una cerveza con ese tío, porque confío en ti.

   Se le hace la boca agua de que le meta el troncho hasta la garganta.


----------



## pepe01 (23 Ago 2022)

Si fuera al revés, ella te montaría un pifostio que no te atreverías ni a salir por la puerta, el hecho de que la mayoría de hombres no se atreva a actuar de la misma manera muestra lo castrados que estamos.


----------



## F-19 (23 Ago 2022)

Esto es 99,9 Forocoches. Se podrían fusionar los foros y no nos daríamos ni cuenta.

¿Que parte del TDP no has entendido? Pilla calcio por toneladas lo necesitáras...

... pero que respuestas esperas en un foro como este alma de cántaro...


----------



## Division250 (23 Ago 2022)

Pues yo me hacia las maletas y me piro, a ver su reacción


----------



## Felson (23 Ago 2022)

Si no eres troll, eres troll. Si eres troll, pues nada.
Si no eres troll, manda a tu mujer a recoger escupitajos. El día que quede, vete tú y no vuelvas hasta tres días después y di que no te diste cuenta de la hora. Eso no te va a quitar que se haya cepillado al cantamañanas, pero tampoco si te quedas en casa esperando. Alguien que te hace eso, sea mujer u hombre, amigo, esposa o querida, es que no te tiene en demasiada estima ni respeto. Puestos a no tener respeto, no lo tengas por no recordar lo que hiciste las últimas 48 horas. Y que les den a todes. Y lo digo en serio. Al final, si no, te quedarás con la amargura y sin ningún bien. Al menos, disfrútalo. Si ella una noche de risas con quien sea, tú tres.... Legitimado estás... y eso es lo importante (eso sí, yo me olvidaría de ella ya, hagas lo que hagas).


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (23 Ago 2022)

y eso de atajar las cosas en el momento??

un firme y directo:
---pero qué cojones estás diciendo?
---de qué vas? te parece normal?
---no me parece bien y a ti tampoco te parecería al revés, ¿qué pensarías si te digo que voy a quedar con la chica guapa de la oficina?

sin dejar contestar, portazo fuerte, apagar el móvil, al bar o lo que surja, y llegar a casa lo mas tarde posible,

pd. recuerden llevar goles de ventaja



ya sabes que te está haciendo la liana, 
de nada


----------



## pepe01 (23 Ago 2022)

No se en qué momento las mujeres perdieron esa sabiduría... quizás cuando dejaron de aprender de abuelas a nietas y empezaron a aprender leyendo el cosmopolitan.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Ago 2022)

Simplemente con salir de farra con un tío ya te está faltando al respeto,

aunque no haga nada, da igual,

la culpa es vuestra por entablar relación con ese tipo de mujer.


----------



## Samael (23 Ago 2022)

Dile que te acabas de sacar la licencia de armas y que irás a tirar al plato


----------



## trampantojo (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Si se la follan bien quédate satisfecho...yo me he follado a unas cuantas que sus maridos (para lo bien y para lo mal) les he sacado bien el jugo...se la he metido en el coño y tras 4 folladas...les salía el jugo del coño bien blanco...se corrieron a los 30 segundos.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (23 Ago 2022)

Jajaja menudo amargado que estás echo, dile a tu puta que te folle algo que estás a dos velas


----------



## optimistic1985 (23 Ago 2022)

Debería ser muy evidente el motivo por el cual hace eso, valorando que te lo haya comentado.

En mi caso no lo entendería y tendría jarana en casa.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ago 2022)

4 mensajes en el foro y viene con esta historia a burbuja, invent total.


----------



## daesrd (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Cuernos de vaca???


----------



## Kenthomi (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Procura distanciarte un poco de ella si sobreactuas como si no pasase nada y no te doliera no estarías protegiendo tu honor ni a ti mismo. No es tu trabajo ni tu preocupación es la de ella tu solo ponte a tierra y concéntrate solo en ti y tu bien estar hasta que ella halla logrado solucionar la situacion


----------



## Kenthomi (23 Ago 2022)

Por cierto los que no tenemos pareja no tenemos esos problemas


----------



## XRL (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Colonoscopio (23 Ago 2022)

¿Estará su mujer menstruando alrededor del viernes?. A la vuelta del encuentro es interesante saber si usted se la puede calzar con facilidad o si por el contrario todo son problemas. Ella con treinta y tantos es una hembra y necesita testearse ˋpara ganar autoestima. En el fondo él se la querrá tirar y ella a lo mejor solo quiere jugar un poco, pero delimitando el terreno claramente. Si usted a la vuelta echa el polvo de su vida, pues habrá rentabilizado el encuentro. Hay mujeres juguetonas pero luego son honestas y leales, y no fallan. Todo también dependerá de lo pesado o aguafiestas que se ponga usted, esto puede llegar a ser un estímulo o algo bueno para el matrimonio siempre que esté dentro de unos parámetro. No hay manual de instrucciones amigo. Ya nos contará, porque aunque sea un troll estas cosas pasan y son muy normales.


----------



## El_Dioni (23 Ago 2022)

facefuck corrida en la cara y contacto 0


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

Que falta de respeto ... Pero que te hagas la pregunta dice muchísimo más de la situación de lo que va a hacer tu mujer. 

Te está faltando al respeto y tú estás dudando por no parecer moro ...

Y yo te digo que hacer eso es una falta de respeto venga de una mujer a un hombre o de un hombre a una mujer . 

Yo lo que haría si mi mujer me dice eso es coger la maleta y largarme ... Y dependiendo de lo que haga ( quedar con el tío o no quedar ) vuelvo o no vuelvo . 

Pero tu no me hagas caso que sospecho que estas cosas no a todo el mundo le salen bien y tú tienes pinta de que no es lo tuyo pararle los pies a nadie.


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo en todo .. pero veo mucho razonamiento .. una patada en el culo preventiva y a esperar a ver cómo reacciona ...y como quede con el otro tío ,folle o no da igual .. no vuelvo a hablar con ella más que para firmar el divorcio.


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> No sé, no parece muy complicado.
> 
> La miras de frente y la dices: no vas a ir a esa cita porque no me sale a mí de los cojones.
> 
> Sencillo y para toda la familia. De lo contrario es que eres un troll de bajo presupuesto.



No seas moro anda .. lo que tienes que hacer es coger vuelo la zorrita no es de tu propiedad ,lo que si es tuyo es tu tiempo para no desperdiciarlo con ella ...y le va a doler mil veces más tambien .


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Pues yo me hacia las maletas y me piro, a ver su reacción



Yo haría exactamente lo mismo ... Si va con el colega , no me vuelve a ver el pelo ...si no va con el a tomar la birras( sin yo pedírselo ) igual podemos arreglarlo ...pero aún así está difícil .


----------



## mikiflush (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Dile que vas con ellos para asegurarse que no la emborrache, la lleve a un hotel y se la folle.


----------



## arandel (23 Ago 2022)

Solo es un amigo jijijiji. Date cuenta amigo que si no es con ese, será con otro.


----------



## Aurkitu (23 Ago 2022)

Quizás, de nuestra moral judeocristiana este sea uno de los temas que más insatisfacción vital producen al que sienta esa moral: el control del impulso de atracción hacia nuevas personas por la culpabilidad sentida de dañar a la pareja con la que llevas conviviendo parte de tu vida. Que la mayoría somos _monógamos temporales_, mujeres y hombres, yo diría es un hecho -somos mamíferos, no aves-. El atontamiento viene y se va. Que cuando hay belleza mental y física, aumenta el contacto cotidiano, puedes sentir cierta atracción en alguien, sentirte a gusto con esa persona, brillar y empezar a sentir la química; indudable. Lo que ello implica por lo general una valoración racional de las circunstancias de vida, desde lo socioeconómico, la dependencia, el evitar dañosa terceros -hijos-, y una represión de los instintos consciente en lo que llamaríamos _fidelidad_.

Resumiendo: Si no tienes hijos, los dos podéis ser totalmente autosuficientes; háblalo y plantea como te sientes a tu pareja, pensando que tú probablemente harías lo mismo.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (23 Ago 2022)

Cuernos en ciernes


----------



## propileos (23 Ago 2022)

Hombre si es para echar cuatro risas puedes ir tu tambien con una brasileña.


----------



## DarkNight (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Mangina cornudo detected


----------



## Aventino (23 Ago 2022)

Lo humilla a sabiendas y se le descojona en su puta cara.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Ago 2022)

Mandala a la mierda y vete de putas. Cuéntale sus andanzas a su madre y a la tuya.

Ve buscando un abogado bueno. En esto no hay que ahorrar.


----------



## Omegatron (23 Ago 2022)

Vete de putas o queda con una amiga de la infancia


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (23 Ago 2022)

Normal, normal no es. 

DEP


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Ago 2022)

Estás en proceso de divorcio pero aún no lo sabes.

Aprovecha para decirle que el mismo día a la misma hora tú también quedarás con una compañera de trabajo para tomar una cerveza y echar cuatro risas.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Felicidades pilla cálcio o pones orden en casa o busca un buen abogado, te diré que los hombres van por interés y se la está trabajando emocionalmente a ver si se la taladra. Seguramente tu mujer está en la edad del pavo y le parece que tienen un vida monótona Primero deja las cosas claras y si le parecería bien que hagas lo mismo,que no te gusta y que no tiene por qué quedar con ningún maromo si quiere salir para eso estás tú, que lo corte de raíz o vais a tener un problema.



Solo le dirá lo que ella quiera escuchar, pregúntale de que hablan... Como se le haga un nudo en la garganta o no sepa hacer un invent bueno date cuenta que serán cosas personales y eso mal asunto.


Entonces te tocará poner a tío ese en su sitio vas al curro y le esperas fuera explicándole las cosas le dices que si quiere amigos se vaya a barrio sésamo y a la siguiente que se acerque a tu mujer partida de dientes, de nada.


Aunque yo se los partía sin hablar nada, ahora me podéis decir fachaleco y lo que os salga de los huevecillos.


Cuando una mujer te dice que hacen buenas migas y tomar algo..... Lo siguiente es el rabo y lo segundo los lamentos. A las mujeres hay que ponerlas en su sitio cuanto más permisivo y bueno más se desenganchan, tienes que se un macho alfa y poner orden en casa que para eso tenéis un vida en común.


Que te deje en casa tirado como un perro y no hacer planes contigo por un compañero del curro dice mucho un finde y las cervezas según se ponen.... Solos,viernes,cerveza...

Si llega tarde o no te coge el teléfono mejor que digas a Putino que te tire un nuke..


Encima te enseña una foto... Despierta.


----------



## Alberto352 (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Contrata un detective si tienes el dinero y te preocupa muchísimo y ya está. Y el viernes y el sábado informa.


----------



## Alberto352 (23 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Estás en proceso de divorcio pero aún no lo sabes.
> 
> Aprovecha para decirle que el mismo día a la misma hora tú también quedarás con una compañera de trabajo para tomar una cerveza y echar cuatro risas.



Yo creo que es mejor contratar un detective para aclarar dudas.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

Alberto352 dijo:


> Contrata un detective si tienes el dinero y te preocupa muchísimo y ya está. Y el viernes y el sábado informa.



Pues también lo malo es que así igual no soluciona nada cuernacos y pérdida de dinero, yo lo cortaba de raíz pero bueno él sabrá, pero que le están haciendo la peineta... Mira que yo pude hacer lo mismo con una casada del curro y era el típico comportamiento...es que creo que me gustas vamos a tomar algo... Lógicamente no soy un HDP y no acepte. El tío el típico con tres niños en casa, como esa varías.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Ago 2022)

Estoy sin curro. Contrátame como detective privado, luego te cuento.


----------



## cortoplacista (23 Ago 2022)

Si te lo cuenta es que eres su mejor amiga.


----------



## Mente fria (23 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que ya han follado, y lo único que esta haciendo ella es normalizar una situación clandestina hasta la fecha. Creo que has pasado a un segundo plano de cabeza. Abandona toda esperanza 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elchicho47 (23 Ago 2022)

Date por cornudo,
Lo siento mucho


----------



## Maddie (23 Ago 2022)

A nadie le parece que incluso es bastante anormal que tenga fotos del tipo en el móvil? En su mente ya se lo ha follado y solo le falta hacerlo en tiempo real si no es que ya lo ha hecho e intenta hacer pasar una cita como algo casual para que el marido no sospeche demasiado.

Por qué una mujer casada iba a tener fotos de otros hombres en el móvil?


----------



## Idoia1133 (23 Ago 2022)

Vamos, que si eres mujer solo puedes tener amigas…. Yo llevo 37 años casada y en algunas ocasiones he salido a tomar alguna cerveza con un compañero pero para hablar. En la vida le he puesto cuernos a mi marido. Eso si, en los últimos años me he dado cuenta que tengo que relacionarme sólo con mujeres o bien con gays…


----------



## Maddie (23 Ago 2022)

Idoia1133 dijo:


> Vamos, que si eres mujer solo puedes tener amigas…. Yo llevo 37 años casada y en algunas ocasiones he salido a tomar alguna cerveza con un compañero pero para hablar. En la vida le he puesto cuernos a mi marido. Eso si, en los últimos años me he dado cuenta que tengo que relacionarme sólo con mujeres o bien con gays…



Y usted lleva fotos de los compañeros en el móvil?


----------



## Madafaca (23 Ago 2022)

Lo que va a hacer tu mujer se llama jijijajear.


----------



## spica22 (23 Ago 2022)

Creo que si algo te molesta lo mejor es decírselo, y si no le gusta tu forma de ser o lo q te parece intolerable. Mejor q cada uno tome su camino. 

Es raro, yo si tengo q ir a tomar algo o comer con unos compañeros no voy a contarlo no me parece relevante al fin es sólo comida. Si a ella le parece importante, es porque es importante para ella q lo sepas y es importante la cita. Para calmar su conciencia.


----------



## elchicho47 (23 Ago 2022)

Si tiene una foto en su móvil es porque le mola ese jambo . Que haga lo que quiera pero que al menos se sincere Contigo


----------



## bloody_sunday (23 Ago 2022)

Tienes menos futuro que la picha del Papa. 
Pd- Hazte socio del Madrid ( por lo de vikingo y tal)


----------



## spica22 (23 Ago 2022)

Claro además eso el alcohol es un desinhibidor. Yo creo q no hay q hacer lo q no te gusta que te hagan. No me gustaría q mi pareja se fuera a tomar con su compañera de trabajo, solos, otra cosa es en grupo. No me parece sentiría q esconde algo más, xq en el ambiente laboral siempre hay parejitas q se forman incluso teniendo esposas y esposos.


----------



## bubleboom (23 Ago 2022)

No es ni normal, ni normal es que te lo preguntes...eso es un patada en la puerta a la guarra esa.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

Idoia1133 dijo:


> Vamos, que si eres mujer solo puedes tener amigas…. Yo llevo 37 años casada y en algunas ocasiones he salido a tomar alguna cerveza con un compañero pero para hablar. En la vida le he puesto cuernos a mi marido. Eso si, en los últimos años me he dado cuenta que tengo que relacionarme sólo con mujeres o bien con gaysuci…



el problema es que asi somos una minoría. Siempre una de las dos partes quiere algo, por motivos varios. Los gays conozco alguno que terminó en la cama de una Tia amiga íntima de este y mía tanto uno como otro te tiraban la caña, de lo que se dice a lo que se hace muchas veces... Si hubiese querido ya había más de un matrimonio/pareja destrozado, aunque si no fui yo será otro,pero me llevo la conciencia tranquila.


Los hombres y mujeres muchos son muy básicos, las mujeres alguien que las escuche y los hombres si les gustas comer la oreja sin importarles lo que les cuentes, de ahí se pasa a otra cosa por eso mejor no dar confianzas y líos que te ahorras.


----------



## Scire (23 Ago 2022)

El problema no es que te vaya a poner efectivamente los cuernos o no, el problema es que tenga intención de ponértelos.

Si le dices que no vaya, de eso no saldrá nada bueno: si realmente sus intenciones son pasar el rato, le chafarás el plan y le empezarás a dar razones para detestarte.
Si sus intenciones son malas, entonces, ya de nada te sirve retenerla. Lo único que alimentarás son sus ganas de irse "conocer" otros amigos y huir de tus cadenas. Le darás razones para estimular esa vena infiel, y en cuanto encuentre oportunidad te pondrá los cuernos, y "con razón", porque eres un machirulo.

Este no es un país moro, por más menas que veas por la calle. No puedes echar a tu mujer en un harén y que no salga.

Estate alerta, observa y, en cuanto veas algo sospechoso, como pequeños gestos de reproche y malos modos, huye de ella, porque estará sembrando el terreno para romper contigo y culparte de ello.

Queda una tercera opción, por cierto: que tu mujer vaya a la cita -porque es lo que es- con buenas intenciones y ese canalla se la ligue. Para evitar este caso caso, lo mejor que puedes hacer es darle un toque a él, no a ella, quien no debe enterarse de nada.


----------



## Scire (23 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Yo haría exactamente lo mismo ... Si va con el colega , no me vuelve a ver el pelo ...si no va con el a tomar la birras( sin yo pedírselo ) igual podemos arreglarlo ...pero aún así está difícil .



No serviría de mucho...

Tal vez se derrame entera en un chorro de lágrimas, pero a la semana siguiente vuelva con la propuesta.

A las mujeres le gusta saltar de plataforma en plataforma, sin mojarse. No te dará la patada en el culo antes de que afiance su relación con el otro.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Si usas gorro habitualmente hazle un par de agujeros.


----------



## AEM (23 Ago 2022)

las mujeres son como niñas, necesitan que les digas que NO y muestres tu autoridad. En realidad lo está esperando y deseando. Si no lo haces entenderá que eres un manginazo y hará lo que quiera. En ese caso puedes estar seguro que te corneará, exprimirá y abandonará como un hombre sin valor con ese hombre o con cualquier otro.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

Scire dijo:


> El problema no es que te vaya a poner efectivamente los cuernos o no, el problema es que tenga intención de ponértelos.
> 
> Si le dices que no vaya, de eso no saldrá nada bueno: si realmente sus intenciones son pasar el rato, le chafarás el plan y le empezarás a dar razones para detestarte.
> Si sus intenciones son malas, entonces, ya de nada te sirve retenerla. Lo único que alimentarás son sus ganas de irse "conocer" otros amigos y huir de tus cadenas. Le darás razones para estimular esa vena infiel, y en cuanto encuentre oportunidad te pondrá los cuernos, y "con razón", porque eres un machirulo.
> ...



No tardará mucho en ser país moruno, las parejas de antes duraban o estaban toda la vida por que el marido no era un betazo, y las cosas blanco y en botella se decían.

Que molestaba uno o una pues le curtian el lomo al que lo hiciese. Lo mismo si era una tipa la desmechaban, se mostraba autoridad por ambas partes.ahora es todo tragar y callar.


----------



## kyohan (23 Ago 2022)

Imagina que fuese al revés.


----------



## Diquesi (23 Ago 2022)

Vaya peliculas que sois capaces de montar para crear “contenido”.
De ser cierto, cosa que dudo, ni me parece normal lo que hace tu supuesta mujer, ni lo que haces tu viniendo al foro a llorar como un marica cornudo.

luego nos quejamos que las chortinas salen con moros. Viendo el panorama nacional lo estoy empezando a entender


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Ago 2022)

de película nada, estas cosas son cada vez más habituales, copiamos toda la mierda de importación como si tal cosa... este tipo de cosas destruyen relaciones y familias





Steven Spielberg dijo:


> No tengo presupuesto para tu película


----------



## Pili33 (23 Ago 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> No lo permitas. No seas planchabragas. Una mujer odia a un hombre sin carácter.
> 
> Si ella lo hace, hazlo tu también y pide una relación abierta, contrata una escort de 10 y se la pasas por la cara.
> 
> Pero una tia que hace eso es que ya no te respeta. Corta cuanto antes de manera amistosa



Iba a aconsejarte esto mismo. Contrata a una scort y dile que es tu amiga ese mismo día. Que la vea, que la envidie por la belleza de la scort (supuesta amiga tuya), que la lumi de pago te jijiie m ucho y te coga de la manita (nada más ante tu mujer). Pero que también vea lo que su cede en su maromo (tú) si juegas al mismo juego.

Y si tu mujer es culo carpeta, que la lumi tenga buen culo, etc. Si tiene poco pecho, que la lumi sea tetona, etc.
en definitiva, que vea su cuento matrimonial de princesita de cuento amenazado.


----------



## Mente fria (23 Ago 2022)

Idoia1133 dijo:


> Vamos, que si eres mujer solo puedes tener amigas…. Yo llevo 37 años casada y en algunas ocasiones he salido a tomar alguna cerveza con un compañero pero para hablar. En la vida le he puesto cuernos a mi marido. Eso si, en los últimos años me he dado cuenta que tengo que relacionarme sólo con mujeres o bien con gays…



Si llevas 37 años casada, debes estar cerca de los 60 palos como poco... Por lo tanto... Perteneces a otra generación más leal y menos promiscua. Eres un caso aislado no representativo del escenario actual 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (23 Ago 2022)

Iba a poner un comentario ocurrente al respecto, pero ya en la página 17 del hilo es un desperdicio de munición, y que demonios, me da pereza


----------



## Tzadik (23 Ago 2022)

Eres troll..

Las mujeres cuando hacen eso dice que van con compañeros de trabajo, amigas o cualquier milonga... luego siempre pueden decir que el resto se echo atrás y solo se presentó el. 

Las tías siempre van preparando el terreno


Eres troll o tan lamentable y mangina que ni tu mujer se digna a engañarte para follarse a otro


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

Diquesi dijo:


> Vaya peliculas que sois capaces de montar para crear “contenido”.
> De ser cierto, cosa que dudo, ni me parece normal lo que hace tu supuesta mujer, ni lo que haces tu viniendo al foro a llorar como un marica cornudo.
> 
> luego nos quejamos que las chortinas salen con moros. Viendo el panorama nacional lo estoy empezando a entender



Total que necesitamos ser más moros y menos betas. Por naturaleza


----------



## david85bcn (23 Ago 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> A nadie le parece que incluso es bastante anormal que tenga fotos del tipo en el móvil? En su mente ya se lo ha follado y solo le falta hacerlo en tiempo real si no es que ya lo ha hecho e intenta hacer pasar una cita como algo casual para que el marido no sospeche demasiado.
> 
> Por qué una mujer casada iba a tener fotos de otros hombres en el móvil?



no tiene fotos del tio este en el movil. Pero el otro dia estaba hablando por whatssap riendo y le pregunte que con quien hablaba y me dijo que con Jorge el del trabajo y me enseño su foto del whatsap


----------



## Diquesi (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> no tiene fotos del tio este en el movil. Pero el otro dia estaba hablando por whatssap riendo y le pregunte que con quien hablaba y me dijo que con Jorge el del trabajo y me enseño su foto del whatsap



Jorge te acabará lefando y lo sabes, al menos en tus sueños


----------



## mouse child (23 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Felicidades pilla cálcio o pones orden en casa o busca un buen abogado, te diré que los hombres van por interés y se la está trabajando emocionalmente a ver si se la taladra. Seguramente tu mujer está en la edad del pavo y le parece que tienen un vida monótona Primero deja las cosas claras y si le parecería bien que hagas lo mismo,que no te gusta y que no tiene por qué quedar con ningún maromo si quiere salir para eso estás tú, que lo corte de raíz o vais a tener un problema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo me he comido muchas mierdas así con mi ex y por ese motivo es ex


----------



## Fenris (23 Ago 2022)

Es una situación muy complicada porque pase lo que pase vas a salir perdiendo. Los matrimonios que se rompen empiezan siempre así: explorando los limites. 

Este tipo de situaciones es mejor delimitarlas al principio y antes de que ocurran para que cuando la situación se de, tu propia mujer sea la que la corta.
Yo ya he hablado con mi mujer y hemos acordado que quedar con personas del sexo opuesto a solas es una flagrante falta de respeto por lo que ninguno de los dos lo tenemos que hacer. Es un limite que hemos puesto ambos antes de encontrarnos con el. Si lo haces antes de que ocurra es un limite pero si lo haces cuando esta ocurriendo es un obstáculo.

No quiero dejar pasar la ocasión de hablar de el compañero de tu mujer. Yo he sido soltero y he conocido mujeres casadas o con pareja que ellas me han intentado seducir. Siempre me he mantenido firme porque respeto la fidelidad de mis parejas y de los demas. No creo en el karma, pero puedo decir con la cabeza muy alta que yo no he sido participe de infidelidades.

Sin entrar en detalles, hay un niño que tiene mi nombre porque en lugar de follarme a una chica con novio (que me gustaba) hable con ella y la hice entrar en razón. Si me la hubiera follado habría iniciado una reacción en cadena con consecuencias imprevisibles. Ella estaba en duda y yo era su primer intento de escarceo. Lo corte. A los días conocí a su novio que me agradeció como me había portado (llorando de emoción). Tiempo después tuvieron un hijo y el segundo nombre del crio es el mío.

El compañero de tu mujer es un hijo de puta.


----------



## Akira. (23 Ago 2022)

Date por cornudo betilla.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> no tiene fotos del tio este en el movil. Pero el otro dia estaba hablando por whatssap riendo y le pregunte que con quien hablaba y me dijo que con Jorge el del trabajo y me enseño su foto del whatsap



Si rie cuando habla con el y le trata de tu mal asunto, ella se está ilusionando y el trabajándole la oreja. Ya no es un simple tomamos algo si se hace es para conocerse. De la confianza a lo otro hay un paso. Las aplicaciones de comunicacion hacen mucho daño en las relaciones, a si me empezaron varias a mí por darlas confianza. Cuando tengais una bronca el será el hombro en el que llorar, hazte cuenta de lo que te digo. Que tienes mal asunto en casa. Quedan juntos y hablan juntos.


Si no te fias lo mejor es que veas lo que escriben y saques tus conclusiones eso sería lo mejor y si ves cosas que no son correctas ponerles las cosas claras. Si lo dejas pasar pues pilla cálcio luego no digas que no te avisamos.


----------



## jkaza (23 Ago 2022)

Dale unos condones para que encima no te haga cargar con la larva de otro.


----------



## Nagare1999 (23 Ago 2022)

CMs de mierday medio foro entrando al trapo de estas gilipolleces SIEMPRE


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> CMs de mierday medio foro entrando al trapo de estas gilipolleces SIEMPRE



 pues si bueno me voy a ver otras zonas del foro más interesantes. Ya está todo dicho.


----------



## Escombridos (23 Ago 2022)

El matrimonio, vivir en pareja ... etc ..etc....es cosa de de dos, deberías decirle lo que piensas y ella ponerte a ti por encima de esa cita.


----------



## Vctrlnz (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Si tu mujer está buena y folla a menudo contigo es una putada pero nada puedes hacer salvo pedir el divorcio.
Si tu mujer es un cranco mejor que se vaya con otros y también deberías pedir el divorcio en todos los casos.


----------



## URULOK (23 Ago 2022)

Se te ve con confianza en tu pareja…..
espera un momento…..
TÍO MALOTE MODO FUCKER DETECTADO……estás jodido amigo…
todos esperamos que solo vaya JIJEAR


----------



## reset (23 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pasa del tema mientras seguramente vaya a mas, no puedes ponerla unas cadenas, si no es con este será con el siguiente.
> 
> Mentalizate, aceptalo y superalo, cuando tengas evidencia la largas, mientras no sea así libre es de tomar algo por ahí, si no se lo folla más valiosa será ella.
> 
> Yo pagaría un modelo para que le entrara a mi novia a saco, esto pone a prueba si te quiere o no, incluso crearía una empresa que se dedicara a esto.



Si se crease eso los divorcios pasarían del 70 al 95%.

En el caso de hacerlo con mujeres a casados, a casi el 100%


----------



## spica22 (23 Ago 2022)

Fenris dijo:


> Es una situación muy complicada porque pase lo que pase vas a salir perdiendo. Los matrimonios que se rompen empiezan siempre así: explorando los limites.
> 
> Este tipo de situaciones es mejor delimitarlas al principio y antes de que ocurran para que cuando la situación se de, tu propia mujer sea la que la corta.
> Yo ya he hablado con mi mujer y hemos acordado que quedar con personas del sexo opuesto a solas es una flagrante falta de respeto por lo que ninguno de los dos lo tenemos que hacer. Es un limite que hemos puesto ambos antes de encontrarnos con el. Si lo haces antes de que ocurra es un limite pero si lo haces cuando esta ocurriendo es un obstáculo.
> ...



Pense q tenía tu nombre porque era tu hijo y q te quedaste con esa chica, pobre novio ese, la verdad alguien que duda aunque no concrete nada, me genera decepcion y desconfianza q otro tenga q marcarle el limite. Yo soy muy no celosa pero si desconfiada, y cuando la confianza y el respeto se perdió para mi esa relación se acabó.
Claro uno tampoco tiene q prestarse a ese tipo de problemas y lios.


----------



## ka&an (23 Ago 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Vaya consejo de loser.
> Que no va de eso pringaos. Que vuestra mujer tiene que sentir que otras os desean, hoder.



¿Tu mujer sentir que? Jajajajajaja. No me extraña que os pongan los cuernos...

Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Murray's (23 Ago 2022)

Lo suyo es que quedes con otra amiga y se lo restriegues , pero ellas saben que tienen la sartén por el mango y la única amiga que vas a conseguir para tomar unas cervezas es a tu madre, hermana o prima.


----------



## amanciortera (23 Ago 2022)

19 páginas por la invención de un pompero.................definitivamente os creeis cualquier cosa


----------



## Orooo (23 Ago 2022)

Fenris dijo:


> Es una situación muy complicada porque pase lo que pase vas a salir perdiendo. Los matrimonios que se rompen empiezan siempre así: explorando los limites.
> 
> Este tipo de situaciones es mejor delimitarlas al principio y antes de que ocurran para que cuando la situación se de, tu propia mujer sea la que la corta.
> Yo ya he hablado con mi mujer y hemos acordado que quedar con personas del sexo opuesto a solas es una flagrante falta de respeto por lo que ninguno de los dos lo tenemos que hacer. Es un limite que hemos puesto ambos antes de encontrarnos con el. Si lo haces antes de que ocurra es un limite pero si lo haces cuando esta ocurriendo es un obstáculo.
> ...



Madre mia....

Osea que un betazo super omega ultra turbo tiene una novia que se te queria follar, en lugar de mandarla a tomar por culo como tu no quisistes el lloró de emocion y alegria por no querer follartela tu (no ella) y encima le pone tu nombre a su hijo 

Espero que la historia sea troll o ese puto subser del novio es peor que el OP


----------



## Pabloom (23 Ago 2022)

Cornudo y mangina


----------



## Lubinillo (23 Ago 2022)

Dila que te parece y haz lo mismo, si puedes queda con amigas.


----------



## Fenris (23 Ago 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> Pense q tenía tu nombre porque era tu hijo y q te quedaste con esa chica, pobre novio ese, la verdad alguien que duda aunque no concrete nada, me genera decepcion y desconfianza q otro tenga q marcarle el limite. Yo soy muy no celosa pero si desconfiada, y cuando la confianza y el respeto se perdió para mi esa relación se acabó.
> Claro uno tampoco tiene q prestarse a ese tipo de problemas y lios.



Hay momentos de debilidad y de fortaleza en cualquier interacción de nuestra vida. Desde relaciones laborales, familiares o sentimentales.

Cuando una pareja tiene un momento de duda, las circunstancias pueden ayudar o perjudicar esa situación. Por ejemplo, si tu estas en un momento flojo con tu novio, y en ese preciso momento llega un compañero de trabajo nuevo el cual además de ser guapo es afín, puede que la relacion salte por lo aires, sin embargo si esa persona aparece en un momento de la relacion fuerte no afectara de la misma forma.

Es muy importante saber en que momento estas tu misma, tu pareja y entre vosotros.

Si tienes unas mínimas habilidades sociales y escuchas asertivamente a las personas, podrás intuir cual es la situación. En mi caso detecte que esa chica tenia una atracción puramente física hacia mi la cual no pudo ser refrenada por sus barreras emocionales habituales dado que la situación con su pareja estaba distante por unos problemas familiares ajenos a su propia relacion pero que le habían afectado a el y por extensión a ellos. Se había quedado sin defensas ante los encantos mas burdos y primarios del sexo contrario: EL FISICO.

No dista mucho de cuando conoces a una chica que esta un poco bebida y sabes que esta actuando de una forma inusual por una inhibición química.

Me considero un hombre con principios.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Dile la verdad, que no te parece bien. Y lo hablais como personas adultas


----------



## Fenris (23 Ago 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Madre mia....
> 
> Osea que un betazo super omega ultra turbo tiene una novia que se te queria follar, en lugar de mandarla a tomar por culo como tu no quisistes el lloró de emocion y alegria por no querer follartela tu (no ella) y encima le pone tu nombre a su hijo
> 
> Espero que la historia sea troll o ese puto subser del novio es peor que el OP



Te copio una respuesta que he dado a otra persona del foro:

Hay momentos de debilidad y de fortaleza en cualquier interacción de nuestra vida. Desde relaciones laborales, familiares o sentimentales.

Cuando una pareja tiene un momento de duda, las circunstancias pueden ayudar o perjudicar esa situación. Por ejemplo, si tu estas en un momento flojo con tu novio, y en ese preciso momento llega un compañero de trabajo nuevo el cual además de ser guapo es afín, puede que la relacion salte por lo aires, sin embargo si esa persona aparece en un momento de la relacion fuerte no afectara de la misma forma.

Es muy importante saber en que momento estas tu misma, tu pareja y entre vosotros.

Si tienes unas mínimas habilidades sociales y escuchas asertivamente a las personas, podrás intuir cual es la situación. En mi caso detecte que esa chica tenia una atracción puramente física hacia mi la cual no pudo ser refrenada por sus barreras emocionales habituales dado que la situación con su pareja estaba distante por unos problemas familiares ajenos a su propia relacion pero que le habían afectado a el y por extensión a ellos. Se había quedado sin defensas ante los encantos mas burdos y primarios del sexo contrario: EL FISICO.

No dista mucho de cuando conoces a una chica que esta un poco bebida y sabes que esta actuando de una forma inusual por una inhibición química.

Me considero un hombre con principios.


----------



## Bloperas (23 Ago 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> ¿Hijos?
> 
> A tu mujer le dices clarito lo que ya debería saber: que hombres y mujeres no pueden ser amigos.



Fin del hilo. Aunque es difícil de reconocer.

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaido (23 Ago 2022)

Hejtá hamaryconano. ¿Hen zedyo toravýa qureej hal matdymhonyo khomo huna hynstytuzyón zhagrara e hynbyolavle? Lho rhado hej khe lha typa ahún nho the aia phuesto lha korhrejpomdynenthe byojenyzhazyón.


----------



## ceropatatero (23 Ago 2022)

Aunque sea un invent, el problema no es tanto de las mujeres, sino de cómo les facilitamos éste tipo de comportamientos. Un 90% de los que van de "duros" y aconsejan mandar a ésta tía a tomar por el culo (que al final es la opción correcta), presentándose la ocasión de ir a jijear y meter la chorra en la mujer del otro, van a la primera. Si tuviésemos un poco más de dignidad y en ocasiones así de buen rollo, mandamos a la tía a su casa "Oye, me parece guay, pero estás casada. Si quieres quedamos con tu marido, unas amigas y echamos unas risas", pues no serían tdspts. Pero como ellas tdspts y ellos puteros y huele bragas, el resultado es muy claro.


----------



## #SrLobo (23 Ago 2022)

un lunes ya quedanpara el viernes... menuda planificación

inútil, están tanteando el terreno para ver como te lo tomas y reaccionar, se la van a follar pero bien de una manera u otra

estás jodido, pilla calcio


----------



## rulifu (23 Ago 2022)

Deja a tu mujer que disfrute. Si la quieres, deja que haga lo q quiera, y si echa un polvo salvaje mejor para ella. Luego ya volverá a tus brazos. No la contradigas, ella sabe bien qué tiene qué hacer


----------



## teperico (23 Ago 2022)

Steven Spielberg dijo:


> No tengo presupuesto para tu película



pues mira que es barata....


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Tú eres tonto. Y encima, panchito.


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (23 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No me he follado yo tías así, más de 10 me salen ahora. También te digo, no los viernes, los jueves más bien, aunque algún viernes ha caído.
> 
> Lo más hardcore fue follarme a una en casa por la tarde, pirarse ella lefada a las 20.00 (y rerecorrida de semen, en coño, boca/tetas), y encontrarmela a las 23.00 en una terraza con la familia, marido, hijos y sin duchar seguro la tia.
> 
> Se me puso la polla durisima en la situación, el beta del marido mirándome con odio.



Pero el marido sabía lo que había pasado o qué?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Puerta.

Se acabó la relación.


----------



## mmmarisa (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Anda lee esto alma cándida. Y un consejo, habla lo justo con ella que si no gastarás saliva, porque al otro le hará más caso que á ti aúnque estés muchos años con ella. Es así la vida. 








Por qué tener una buena amiga en el trabajo es peor para la pareja que una amante


Si tu mujer o marido se lleva demasiado bien con un compañero, ten cuidado, es una amenaza más grande que un affaire y podría significar el final de tu matrimonio




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Extremoyduro (23 Ago 2022)

Si el susodicho compañero de trabajo no es homosexual (cabe dentro de lo posible), vaya usted buscando piso y preparando la minuta del abogado...


----------



## Extremoyduro (23 Ago 2022)

Aunque, bien pensado, no hemos visto a su parienta, igual si el muchacho es guapote, como dice usted, no está interesado en la mercancía...


----------



## Tercios (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Cimoc (23 Ago 2022)

Dile que donde ha quedado con el maromo, contratas una puta cara mazizorra, le explicas el plan y te vas al mismo sitio con ella, cuando te los encuentres, -mira yo también estoy aquí tomando algo y de risas con una amiga del curro.


----------



## Esse est deus (23 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> No seas moro anda .. lo que tienes que hacer es coger vuelo la zorrita no es de tu propiedad ,lo que si es tuyo es tu tiempo para no desperdiciarlo con ella ...y le va a doler mil veces más tambien .



¿Moro...? Su marido, nada más. No quiero que le duela, es mucho más sencillo, no va y todos contentos.


----------



## secuestrado (23 Ago 2022)

No me creo na. Sobre todo que te haya enseñado incluso fotos. Eso suena bastante fantasioso. Troleo del malo.


----------



## sebososabroso (23 Ago 2022)

Si tragas desde el principio, tragarás con todo.

Un conocido, su mujer profesora, con hijo, un día le dice al susodicho que tenían cena de cole, al día siguiente ya no era la misma, se tira dos semanas esquiva, hasta que le dice que en la cena se follo a un compañero mas joven del colegio, como quien cuenta que ha visto llover. El medita, y piensa en su hijo, decide hacer borrón y cuenta nueva, e intenta volver a la normalidad, segundo error.
Ella le confiesa, al cabo de unos meses, que sigue follando con el compañero, incluso confesando que lo hizo en su propia casa, el sigue apostando todo al negro y aguantar, al cabo del año le pide el divorcio y se desvincula totalmente de su hijo, solo quiere la pasta del piso y pillarse algo con su nuevo novio que le hace reír.


----------



## Evander Holyfield (23 Ago 2022)

Yo sólo puedo compartir mi experiencia, que no tiene que ser universal. Cuando mujeres con pareja, dentro y fuera de mi entorno laboral me han dicho de quedar para tomar algo, es porque querían follar y así me lo hicieron saber.


----------



## UpSpain (23 Ago 2022)

Te va a cornear y luego viogen. Te esperan cosas chulisimas


----------



## astur_burbuja (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...




La amistad entre hombre y mujer no existe, es de Primero del Universo.

Él quiere follarsela, y ella también quiere pero todavia no se atreve. Le está examinando para ver si es un partido por el que sacrificar su estabilidad (ósea, tú).

Si notas que empieza a montarte pollos, ponerte pruebas o exigirte cosas que antes no exigía, sabrás que el otro pasó la prueba, y solo está buscando excusas para poder darte pasaporte.

Se que tenéis incrustado eso de que hay que ser tolerante, inclusivo, contacto con el lado femenino etc, pero es programación judeo feminista.

Los hombres de verdad (los de antes + los judios actuales), NO PERMITEN que sus mujeres salgan solas y menos a tomar cervezas un viernes de noche con otro. Esas cosas no les pasan a los alfas y si les pasan, las cortan de raiz.

Prohíbele salir con él. Si no te obedece, sal tú y vete con otra que tengas a tiro o de putas. Y muy importante, no estés en casa antes que tu mujer. Que cuando ella llegue, no te vea.

Nos cuentas que tal te va.


----------



## MasMax (23 Ago 2022)

enseñale este hilo a ver que dice.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Ago 2022)

Idoia1133 dijo:


> Vamos, que si eres mujer solo puedes tener amigas…. Yo llevo 37 años casada *y en algunas ocasiones he salido a tomar alguna cerveza con un compañero pero para hablar*. En la vida le he puesto cuernos a mi marido. Eso si, en los últimos años me he dado cuenta que tengo que relacionarme sólo con mujeres o bien con gays…




Cuando hagas eso, tu marido también debería quedar con una compañera pero para hablar.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ago 2022)

Gracias por lo de chaval, seguramente puedo ser tu padre por la edad pero no me confundas con el que yo no soy mariconazo . Te recomiendo que tomes calcio , mucho calcio , con lo Puta que es tu mujerA te hará falta.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ago 2022)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> Cornudo que eres un cornudo



Cornudo y consentido.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## bice (23 Ago 2022)

Eso te pasa por no haberle hecho un hijo.


----------



## Chas2 (23 Ago 2022)

Vaya película. Si fuera verdad se te la follaban fijo. Y tú al día siguiente con otra aunque fuese un cranco. Tergiversando a Borges "la venganza es el único olvido y el único perdón".


----------



## Murray's (23 Ago 2022)

bice dijo:


> Eso te pasa por no haberle hecho un hijo.



Jajaja

Se ya de dos casos con hijos por medio y cuernos de ella, y posterior divorcio.

No hay nada que haga atar a una mujer con un hombre, NADA ni incluso el dinero, se le cruza los cables y te deja de querer..

Los árabes lo consiguieron con el islam y la religión. Sus mujeres son fieles

En el medievo era el cinturón de castidad.. con eso se aseguraban que no follaran con otros hombres.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Juan Niebla (23 Ago 2022)

contrata a un detective


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Citad a @FeministoDeIzquierdas ya verás las que se ha follado así, en el mundo de empresa, es que es normalisimo.



Efectívamente las tias se emputecen bastante cuando estan en el curro, mas aún cuando estan de viajes de negocios.

Yo personalmente paso de esos rollos, simplemente porque luego todo son problemas tanto si sale bien como si sale mal.

Donde tengas la olla no metas la polla.


----------



## Murray's (23 Ago 2022)

Nos reimos porque puede ser troll pero lastimosamente estas cosas pasan muy a menudo. Hoy en dia si conoces una tia es raro que esté soltera 100% todas tienen amigos, follamigos, novios, maridos...

Anda que no hay casadas echando una canita al aire y los maridos cornudos consentidos...


----------



## JvB (23 Ago 2022)

Pide que si lo va a hacer, el tipo en cuestión la enseñe cosas nuevas que luego pongáis en práctica, sino que no moleste


----------



## mmmarisa (23 Ago 2022)

Cimoc dijo:


> Dile que donde ha quedado con el maromo, contratas una puta cara mazizorra, le explicas el plan y te vas al mismo sitio con ella, cuando te los encuentres, -mira yo también estoy aquí tomando algo y de risas con una amiga del curro.



Yo no haría eso, porque igual el tío ó ella es degenerado/a y le invita a intercambio de parejas..


----------



## politicodemadreputa (23 Ago 2022)

Puedes darme el telefono del susodicho ? es por si se quiere llevar a mi mujer tb., pero para siempre.


----------



## Sansonuro (23 Ago 2022)

Lo raro es que no te haya dicho que se va con unas amigas o algo así. En estas situaciones las mujeres siempre mienten. Si te lo ha admitido sin mas es porque la cosa es aun peor. 

No pasará nada el viernes. Si ella tuviera la intención de follarse a ese tío ese día, te hubiera mentido, pero ten por seguro que tu mujer se ha follado a media oficina.


----------



## mmmarisa (23 Ago 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> No me creo na. Sobre todo que te haya enseñado incluso fotos. Eso suena bastante fantasioso. Troleo del malo.



Serán fotos del face para incitar a ver si monta trío con el maromo y su esposo..


----------



## Santirey (23 Ago 2022)

Es el principio del fin. Lo siento por ti.
Unos búlgaros que recuerden al guaperas que no se toca lo de otro te aliviarían, pero no cambiará el resultado.
Vete haciendo cuentas y preparandote para el saqueo.


----------



## ugeruge (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Trollaco del copón (23 Ago 2022)

Le dices que te parece muuuuu bien y ya está


----------



## terro6666 (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Se la va a follar, ves comprando abrillantador de cuernos


----------



## Murray's (23 Ago 2022)

Ella te hace ver esto







Pero la realidad será esto


----------



## Bimb0 (23 Ago 2022)

Steven Spielberg dijo:


> No tengo presupuesto para tu película



Jaajjajajajajajajajajaaj


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (23 Ago 2022)

Cimoc dijo:


> Dile que donde ha quedado con el maromo, contratas una puta cara mazizorra, le explicas el plan y te vas al mismo sitio con ella, cuando te los encuentres, -mira yo también estoy aquí tomando algo y de risas con una amiga del curro.



En el Club de Golf de la Moraleja


----------



## Furymundo (23 Ago 2022)

jojojojojojo.......
cuando detectas que los amigos de tu mujer no son los tipicos betillas satelite
pilla calcio


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (23 Ago 2022)

Debes ser rápido e invitar a ambos a salir por Chueca. Una vez allí será todo tuyo.


----------



## Padre_Karras (23 Ago 2022)

Dile que al menos le ponga condón, que no tienes ganas de sorber las lefas del guapote.


----------



## Shibolet (23 Ago 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> 19 páginas por la invención de un pompero.................definitivamente os creeis cualquier cosa



Se escribe sobre el tema para leer todos .
Que esta historia en concreto sea ficticia , no es impedimento para debatir .


----------



## inteño (23 Ago 2022)

_Se acercan las fechas, al final de la época estival, en que los gigantes cornúpetas del bosque mediterráneo, campean por las dehesas haciendo llegar sus profundas voces tan lejos como al más lejano de los que quieran escuchar..._


----------



## River in the street (23 Ago 2022)

O sea que no creo que me engañe ni nada de eso


Jajajjajajajajajjajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2022)

los celos son buenos para el sexo.

Copularás de forma más vigorosa con ella porque tu instinto te dirá que debes extraer el semen del anterior.


----------



## Ciruelo94 (23 Ago 2022)

Vaya zorras teneis por mujeres. La mia hace eso y duerme en la puta calle.


----------



## Trurl (23 Ago 2022)

Cuando mi segunda ex se empezó a ir con su amiguito valenciano sabía perfectamente que se iba a follar. Se cogía el tren a Valencia y se pasaba el fin de semana. Yo tampoco decía nada porque yo buscaba una razón de peso para separarme de ella. Yo ya le había dicho que nos teníamos que separar (ella tenía una alitosis espeluznante y descubrí que no me gustaba para nada, era una mujer sin alma, sin moral, vulgar, envidiosa, esclava de las apariencias y enemiga de la realidad). Cuando empecé a evitarla (cuando abría la boca me tenía que echar para atrás por la peste a cloaca) me dijo al poco tiempo que ella se iba con otros cuando pasaba eso.
Esa fue la señal definitiva para rechazarla del todo y darme cuenta del inmenso error que cometí casandome con ella y teniendo u hijo. 

Luego me presumió de que ella se lo había echo con hombres, mujeres, parejas, ... que era una mujer "moderna", vamos, una puta sin ningún valor. Que eso es lo que echaba de menos. Y volvió a sus fiestas de drogas y sexo con ellos, ellas y elles. Y pagaba ella los hotelitos con spa y drogas.

Hasta me amenazó con ponerme una viogen porque cuando yo ya solo le decía que se fuera de casa que nadie la quería ahí me enfadé porque no hacía más que grabarme video con el móvil. 

Así que dile a esa mujer que no vuelva a pisar tu casa. Pide el divorcio y sé feliz. La.mujer española moderna no vale no para freír huevos (la inmensa.mayoría no sabe cocinar ni quiere, ni saben hacer casi nada). Sólo quieren zorrear e irse de cañas , vinos y vermouths.


----------



## MPogany (23 Ago 2022)

Dile que si se ha hecho amigo de ella, que seguro que es buena gente, que te sumas al plan de las cervezas...Según la reacción de ella/cara que te ponga ya sabes de que palo va


----------



## Lain Coubert (23 Ago 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Cuando mi segunda ex se empezó a ir con su amiguito valenciano sabía perfectamente que se iba a follar. Se cogía el tren a Valencia y se pasaba el fin de semana. Yo tampoco decía nada porque yo buscaba una razón de peso para separarme de ella. Yo ya le había dicho que nos teníamos que separar (ella tenía una alitosis espeluznante y descubrí que no me gustaba para nada, era una mujer sin alma, sin moral, vulgar, envidiosa, esclava de las apariencias y enemiga de la realidad). Cuando empecé a evitarla (cuando abría la boca me tenía que echar para atrás por la peste a cloaca) me dijo al poco tiempo que ella se iba con otros cuando pasaba eso.
> Esa fue la señal definitiva para rechazarla del todo y darme cuenta del inmenso error que cometí casandome con ella y teniendo u hijo.
> 
> Luego me presumió de que ella se lo había echo con hombres, mujeres, parejas, ... que era una mujer "moderna", vamos, una puta sin ningún valor. Que eso es lo que echaba de menos. Y volvió a sus fiestas de drogas y sexo con ellos, ellas y elles. Y pagaba ella los hotelitos con spa y drogas.
> ...



No me extraña que tuviera halitosis...madre mía, qué prenda.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (23 Ago 2022)

Muy obvio y aún así 23 páginas. 

Felicidades.


----------



## Militarícese (23 Ago 2022)

ka&an dijo:


> ¿Tu mujer sentir que? Jajajajajaja. No me extraña que os pongan los cuernos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk



Ánimo entonces pardillo. Vete de putas y presume delante de ella.


----------



## PiterWas (23 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Mentalizate, aceptalo y superalo, cuando tengas evidencia la largas



Goderrr que pvto manginazo


----------



## Militarícese (23 Ago 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Madre mia....
> 
> Osea que un betazo super omega ultra turbo tiene una novia que se te queria follar, en lugar de mandarla a tomar por culo como tu no quisistes el lloró de emocion y alegria por no querer follartela tu (no ella) y encima le pone tu nombre a su hijo
> 
> Espero que la historia sea troll o ese puto subser del novio es peor que el OP



El tipo te lo cuenta como algo para poner en el CV.
Pues mira, la tipa a ti no te follo, pero al siguiente sí. Lo mismo hasta el primer nombre del hijo es de ese tío .
¿Se imaginan ustedes cuando el niño le pregunte a su padre el porqué lleva como segundo nombre el que tiene?, ¿qué coño le va a contar el subnormal de su padre?
En fin...qué daño ha hecho Disney.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## _ZZ_ (23 Ago 2022)

Fenris dijo:


> Este tipo de situaciones es mejor delimitarlas al principio y antes de que ocurran para que cuando la situación se de, tu propia mujer sea la que la corta.
> Yo ya he hablado con mi mujer y hemos acordado que quedar con personas del sexo opuesto a solas es una flagrante falta de respeto por lo que ninguno de los dos lo tenemos que hacer. Es un limite que hemos puesto ambos antes de encontrarnos con el. Si lo haces antes de que ocurra es un limite pero si lo haces cuando esta ocurriendo es un obstáculo.



Mi experiencia es similar.

Al empezar la relación, mi novia y yo llegamos a un acuerdo de lo que es normal y lo que no. Y quedar a solas con una persona del sexo contrario no es normal. Y no lo es, porque las personas no somos buenas resistiendo tentaciones y la estrategia exitosa es evitarlas. Por mucho que te guste el jamón, si lo tienes todos los días delante y te ponen al lado un plato de chorizo...

Tanto esto como una discursión de la organización del dinero, debería ser básico para cualquiera que se meta en una relación.

Respecto al op, lo tienes mal. La parte buena es que si te lo está diciendo, cabe la posibilidad de que su mente racional no esté pensando en follárselo. Obviamente, su mente animal ya ha tomado la decisión. Cuanto antes, pon las cartas sobre la mesa con argumentos racionales, sin calentarte.

Si recapacita, es que tiene buena naturaleza y aún tenéis alguna oportunidad. Si te sale con los argumentos del cosmopolitan o de las amigas, probablemente ya la has perdido. Y si no ahora, es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Militarícese (23 Ago 2022)

Fenris dijo:


> Te copio una respuesta que he dado a otra persona del foro:
> 
> Hay momentos de debilidad y de fortaleza en cualquier interacción de nuestra vida. Desde relaciones laborales, familiares o sentimentales.
> 
> ...



Esa es tu lectura. Enhorabuena. Tu realidad moldeada por ti.
Pero el nivel homeostático de esa pareja no lo define la realidad que tú moldees para aceptar tu vida.


----------



## v4vendetta (23 Ago 2022)

Los hombres no tenemos amigas, metetelo en la cabeza, solo tenemos posibles opciones de sexo, FIN


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

ka&an dijo:


> ¿Tu mujer sentir que? Jajajajajaja. No me extraña que os pongan los cuernos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk



Mira que se me viene a la cabeza sentir la mano de Dios de semejante hostia


----------



## tunante (23 Ago 2022)

Pídele consejo a este...


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

tunante dijo:


> Pídele consejo a este...



El miura


----------



## Kabuterimon (23 Ago 2022)

Hay dos diferencias en el CONTEXTO que es lo importante de toda situacion:

-Chico que conoce desde hace años incluso de antes de estar contigo y sabes que nunca han tenido intenciones de ir a más y quedan de vez en cuando para ponerse al dia.

-Chico QUE ACABA DE CONOCER y quedan a solas.

Creo que sabes de sobra la diferencia...que puede que no sea nada y queden para tomar una cerveza, pero lo de solos es raro. Te diria de ir, invitarian a más gente, etc. Preparate porque puede que le este atrayendo la novedad.
Con una ex con la que estuve 5 años, me hizo lo mismo literalmente que tu dices. Un amigo del gimnasio con el que hizo migas y quedaron 1 sabado suelto a tomar una cerveza despues de entrenar. A las 2 semanas estaban de hotel en hotel, asi que cuidado.

Expresale tu punto de vista y que no te parece bien, siempre manten las formas pues es lo importante cuando tratas un tema así, el mensaje no importa tanto porque son tus gustos y tiene que respetarlos, pero las formas es lo que jamas puedes perder o le tiraras a sus brazos antes de tiempo.
-"Cariño no me parece sano que quedeis solos, yo confio en ti pero el es un desconocido y no sabes por donde puede salir y que intenciones tiene realmente, si quedais en grupo es normal pero si quedais a solas me va a sentar mal porque nunca has hecho esto y me resulta raro, la confianza se gana y se construye, no se da porque sí" y a ver que hace.

Si queda igualmente: se la sudas y se lo va a follar. Porque piensalo...*que es mas importante: Su pareja o un tio con el que se echa unas risas esporadicas alguna vez muy suelta? Ahi tendras la respuesta de si te los va a poner o no.*


----------



## Demi Grante (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> no tiene fotos del tio este en el movil. Pero el otro dia estaba hablando por whatssap riendo y le pregunte que con quien hablaba y me dijo que con Jorge el del trabajo y me enseño su foto del whatsap



Con la misma naturalidad me hablaba la mía de su compañero del trabajo con el que me ponía los cuernos. 

Y sin venir a cuento hablando con ella, a veces sacaba el tema de "Fulanito el pobre está pasando una mala racha porque el jefe le tiene enfilado y no le perdona una".


----------



## adal86 (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



¿Pero tú eres tonto? Ya el hecho de que vengas aquí a preguntar esa mierda te hace un parguelazo. 

Y no, no es ni medio normal, y más si no eres un tipo con carácter y con mala ostia. Hay muchas psoibilidades de que ese tipo o otro se folle a tu mujer, si no se la han follado ya.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Pero tú eres tonto? Ya el hecho de que vengas aquí a preguntar esa mierda te hace un parguelazo.
> 
> Y no, no es ni medio normal, y más si no eres un tipo con carácter y con mala ostia. Hay muchas psoibilidades de que ese tipo o otro se folle a tu mujer, si no se la han follado ya.



Sinceramente si fuera un burbujero alfa lo que pondría es que corto por lo sano la hemorragia y el del curro sigue buscando los dientes.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (23 Ago 2022)

Tranquilo, su nuevo amigo es gay, sólo van a tomar una cerveza y lo que surja jijijiji.


----------



## lefebre (23 Ago 2022)

Se la folla fijo.


----------



## 2dedos (23 Ago 2022)

24 páginas por solo una cerveza que se va a tomar la novia de un forero con un amigo?


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> no tiene fotos del tio este en el movil. Pero el otro dia estaba hablando por whatssap riendo y le pregunte que con quien hablaba y me dijo que con Jorge el del trabajo y me enseño su foto del whatsap



Lol, date por jodido,

hablando por WhatsApp con otro tío desde su casa contigo al lado?  

yo no hablo con la gente de trabajo por WhatsApp, a no ser que sea alguna mierda relacionada con el mismo trabajo.


----------



## vic252525 (23 Ago 2022)

NO LO VEO, haz tu lo mismo pues desde ya y cada uno a lo suyo, esta claro que el le llama la atenciñon y le hace reir!! tu ya no


----------



## Fenris (23 Ago 2022)

_ZZ_ dijo:


> Mi experiencia es similar.
> 
> Al empezar la relación, mi novia y yo llegamos a un acuerdo de lo que es normal y lo que no. Y quedar a solas con una persona del sexo contrario no es normal. Y no lo es, porque las personas no somos buenas resistiendo tentaciones y la estrategia exitosa es evitarlas. Por mucho que te guste el jamón, si lo tienes todos los días delante y te ponen al lado un plato de chorizo...
> 
> ...



Nosotros incluso hablamos del tema paternidad, abuelos, cuentas corrientes. Todo esta pactado de ante mano. Cuando surgen los conflictos, ya tenemos unos acuerdos previos que nos han ayudado a zanjar muchas discusiones.

Por ejemplo, *yo no quería ser padre y ella si que quería* así que para que yo cediera en algo tan importante, se tuvieron que acordar muchas cosas que 5 años después se están respetando a rajatabla.

Las relaciones, al margen de lo emocional tienen un tema logístico que hay que hablar también. Eso no quita que los acuerdos luego pueden respetarse o no hacerlo, pero al menos lo has hablado antes.


----------



## Tblls (23 Ago 2022)

Haz tú lo mismo y queda con mujeres


----------



## Inyusto (23 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Yo pagaría un modelo para que le entrara a mi novia a saco, esto pone a prueba si te quiere o no, incluso crearía una empresa que se dedicara a esto.



Tú no has leído Otelo de Shakespeare, no?


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Ago 2022)

Dile que lo traiga a casa y se lo folle en la cama mientras tú te vas esa noche al sofá,

que la cosa está mu mala para ir gastando en hoteles,

y tampoco es plan de coger el coche después de beber,

ya verás como te agradece ese buen gesto,

hazme caso.


----------



## _Zen_ (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Cornudo consentido... 
Pero no hay presupuesto para tu sueño


----------



## bit (23 Ago 2022)

Le van a foliar a su esposa. Mi más sentido pésame.


----------



## Tales90 (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Pufff que pasaría al contrario?? Me refiero si tu le dices que vas a tomar algo con una amiga a solas, ella como reaccionaria sino te sientes cómodo se lo dices. Y esto ya es opinión propia, la amistad entre hombre y mujeres no existe siempre habrà una tensión sexual y antes o despues acaba estallando y saliendo por algún lado, de uno o de otro.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (23 Ago 2022)

Piensa que si ella queda con hombres no podrá tocarte los cojones luego porque quedes con mujeres y así puedes foYar


----------



## Falcatón (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> como debería proceder? *y la dejo*?



O le pones las cosas claras desde un principio o luego ya será descontrolable. Avisado quedas.


----------



## horik (23 Ago 2022)

Asin es como se genera tráfico, felicidades.


----------



## Enrique cido (23 Ago 2022)

A veces puedes saber con quién te está poniendo los cuernos o con quien piensa hacerlo, más bien lo primero.

Las mujeres suelen hablarte bastante del tipo, si es un compañero de trabajo te lo nombrará mucho, etc... Es porque están todo el rato pensando en el.

Y más sin venir a cuento.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ago 2022)

No, el respeto ya se lo perdió desde el momento que plantea quedar con otro ( para que se la folle, es para lo único que se queda) y se lo cuenta, ya lo considera un pringao.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Karma bueno (23 Ago 2022)

Si le haces unas chupaditas a El, antes de que Sodomice a tu mujer, alomejor te deja mirar...


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ago 2022)

Exacto, si no quieres que se la follen es que eres machista. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Ago 2022)

2dedos dijo:


> 24 páginas por solo una cerveza que se va a tomar la novia de un forero con un amigo?



Es que una cerveza que sepa a semen es un acontecimiento, tio.

Yo a partir de ahora la voy a pedir sin espuma por si acaso...


----------



## M.Karl (23 Ago 2022)

Si es mi mujer cuando vuelve tiene la maleta en la puerta.


----------



## angek (23 Ago 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> No lo permitas. No seas planchabragas. Una mujer odia a un hombre sin carácter.



El carácter, a mi juicio, no se demuestra montando un numerito, sino diciéndole, con una sonrisa agradable y engañosamente comprensiva: "Genial. Si sales por ahí con otro, aquí ya no hay nada más"

E, independientemente de lo diga o haga, olvidarse de ella e ir poniendo santos óleos a la relación. No se trata de respeto de otra persona hacia uno. Ahí cada cual se tome el acto de "irse a tomar algo con otro". 

Se trata de considerar como pareja a una persona cuyos comportamientos te molestan, inquietan, envenenan o intoxican. 

Si así fuera la tónica habitual de las relaciones, todo lo que denuncia el feminismo moderno y el incelismo/mgtowismo se reduciría a expresiones pequeñísimas.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Menudo cromañon. 

Si tu mujer no te ha dejado ya, es porque al menos tienes la capacidad de entender que esos celos sin justificar (hasta tú mismo dices que no crees que te engañe) son muy cuestionables.

Aún tienes esperanza, emplea la razón y no las emociones para tratar tú inseguridad. No seas como el hatajo de incels que han contestado al hilo desde su experiencia cerocoñista.

La pregunta más obvia: Si tu mujer tuviese alguna intención de engañarte, ¿Crees que te habría dicho que va a quedar a solas con un tío atractivo?


----------



## Diablo (23 Ago 2022)

Buscate un detective y saldrás de dudas.
Aparte que si la pillas haciendo lo que no debe ya tendrás las pruebas.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (23 Ago 2022)

26 páginas respondiendo a semejante invent. Estamos demasiado ociosos y felices. El guano no ha llegado.

Bueno, yo también me estoy rascando la bolsa, así que aporto. Observo que muchos dicen "se la va a tirar". ¿En qué planeta una mujer necesita anunciarlo o tener una cadena lógica de acontecimientos?. 

No, no es que se la vaya a tirar. Hay varias posibilidades:
- Ya se la ha tirado y son amigos.
- Ya se la ha tirado y la chica quiere formalizar el triángulo.
- Ya se la ha tirado y la chica te está poniendo a prueba por diversión.
- Ya se la ha tirado y está midiendo el nivel de aguante para la viogen.
- Ya se la ha tirado pero el tío era gay y ahora quedan para cotillear.
- Ya se la ha tirado y no le gustó mucho.
Las posibilidades son muchas, Pero liana no hay. La liana no se anuncia, es como los fichajes de futbolistas, se oculta o se niega hasta que se firma.


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Ago 2022)

ceropatatero dijo:


> Aunque sea un invent, el problema no es tanto de las mujeres, sino de cómo les facilitamos éste tipo de comportamientos. Un 90% de los que van de "duros" y aconsejan mandar a ésta tía a tomar por el culo (que al final es la opción correcta), presentándose la ocasión de ir a jijear y meter la chorra en la mujer del otro, van a la primera. Si tuviésemos un poco más de dignidad y en ocasiones así de buen rollo, mandamos a la tía a su casa "Oye, me parece guay, pero estás casada. Si quieres quedamos con tu marido, unas amigas y echamos unas risas", pues no serían tdspts. Pero como ellas tdspts y ellos puteros y huele bragas, el resultado es muy claro.





Lord Vader dijo:


> *No, no es ético.*
> 
> Parece mentira que os paséis el día quejándoos de que las mujeres son "todas putas" y luego a la mínima oportunidad hacéis de cómplice necesario para esos comportamientos.
> 
> En España, das una patada a una piedra y salen 7 _"divorciadas marchosas"_...Dejad a las casadas tranquilas.


----------



## rmacnamara (23 Ago 2022)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> Si es verdad estás bien jodido eh



Si no lo hace ahora lo será el próximo. Si no tienes hijos termina ahora.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (23 Ago 2022)

A ver, es muy fácil, le dices que de puta madre, que tú tampoco tienes plan y que te apuntas con ellos, si te pone pegas o te suelta que van a estar hablando de los del trabajo y tal le dices que te da igual que mejor que quedarte en casa te echas por ahí unas birras, si sigue poniendo pegas es obvio que está buscando algún tipo de relación con el compañero, en ese caso yo lo dejaría estar y me mantendría dentro de lo posible tranquilo, que de putillas y follar todo lo posible los tíos gastamos mucho, tampoco hay que hacer un drama, desde luego no me separaría de mi mujer por unos cuernos, otra cosa es que prefiera irse con el otro, ahí ya..


----------



## Adelaido (23 Ago 2022)

Ía thenemo notyziaj dhetaiadaj de khomo a termynaro hel khafe, lha photo de Harryva. Lha charo lho khedya khon leche hejpeza, i hal yntemthar havrirlo lhe ja zalpykaro hen tora lha kada.


----------



## Adelaido (23 Ago 2022)

Hezta ej lha photo hen khuestyon


----------



## PedrelGuape (23 Ago 2022)

Siendo planeado, lo que haría una mujer *decente* es quedar también contigo.


----------



## tamartinto (23 Ago 2022)

Mírate ésta de Prime Video, no está mal.

Aguas profundas (2022)


----------



## Enrique cido (23 Ago 2022)

¿Y que postura tomáis si en un pueblo os dicen que han visto a tu mujer muy muy cerca y tirando los trastos a otro? 

No tienes más pruebas que las habladurías o la credibilidad que le quieras dar.

¿? Porque esto se da bastante sobre todo en pueblos.


----------



## Enrique cido (23 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Menudo cromañon.
> 
> Si tu mujer no te ha dejado ya, es porque al menos tienes la capacidad de entender que esos celos sin justificar (hasta tú mismo dices que no crees que te engañe) son muy cuestionables.
> 
> ...



Ostia puta eres la ostia de inocente.

Pero mucho mucho mucho.


----------



## Dj Puesto (23 Ago 2022)

no es normal ni procedente que una mujer casada quede con otro hombre a solas salvo que exista una amistad previa o que sea en el descanso del trabajo o cosas así. Cuidado con las puertas.


----------



## rmacnamara (23 Ago 2022)

Idoia1133 dijo:


> Vamos, que si eres mujer solo puedes tener amigas…. Yo llevo 37 años casada y en algunas ocasiones he salido a tomar alguna cerveza con un compañero pero para hablar. En la vida le he puesto cuernos a mi marido. Eso si, en los últimos años me he dado cuenta que tengo que relacionarme sólo con mujeres o bien con gays…



Lo normal si uno quiere conservar una pareja no es buscar la situaciones. Con los años las posibilidades aparecen pero si uno las deja pasar tampoco pasa nada.

Ahora de ser verdad. No toca salir en solitario con un compañero del sexo contrario del trabajo a solas.

Hacerlo es saber a que se va.


----------



## tamartinto (23 Ago 2022)

Pero en ésta ella se esconde, si mal no recuerdo, en la nueva no se esconde, creo que aplica más al caso.


----------



## Play_91 (23 Ago 2022)

Lo que tienes que hacer es seguir con tu vida, hacer tus cosas y centrarte en ti, no estar pensando en ella 24/7.
Una vez hagas ésto, te apuntarás al gym y estarás dentro del mercado, tendrás tu también amigas con las que quedarás a solas y ella sentirá celos (no lo hagas porque se cele, tu se fiel).
Si eres un beta te será infiel seguro, no seas un beta.
Entra al mercado, ten amigas, no descuides eso por el hecho de que tengas mujer.
Y si ella queda a solas con un amigo del trabajo, tu haz lo mismo.
Si tu mujer te falta al respeto pues tu te follas a otra.
Así cuando te deje no pensarás que hiciste el tonto todo el día esperándola aburrido en casa si no que estarás haciendo una vida interesante, seguirás con la misma y pronto tendrás a otra tía que será igual o mejor.

Si no tienes una vida interesante no puedes seducir cada día a tu mujer, eso se apagará y te será infiel yéndose con otro más alfa que tu.


----------



## Knight who says ni (23 Ago 2022)

Si yo me voy a tomar cervezas de noche con una compañera de trabajo que este minimamente follable solos los dos y además se lo cuento a mi mujer te aseguro que me corta los cojones y me los pone en un plato de cena. ¿Por qué? Porque no es tonta...


----------



## Abrojo (23 Ago 2022)

vayase de putas por si hay cuernos


----------



## veraburbu (23 Ago 2022)

Ya si eso el viernes cuando se vaya nos cuentas que tanga se ha puesto para las cervezas y si se ha depilado el chichi.
Y entonces podremos opinar qué va a suceder.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (23 Ago 2022)

Los hombres somos como somos...nunca dejaría a mi pareja alternar con otro tío.


----------



## REDDY (23 Ago 2022)

Pues no sé, es raro, a mí la verdad es que me mosquearía.
Van a quedar de día o de noche?
Van los dos solos o van con otros compañer@s de la empresa?

Dile que vas a ir a ver a una vieja amiga que hace tiempo que no la ves y la echas de menos, y a ver qué le parece la idea...
Vaya tela....


----------



## klausmaria (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> el problema es que mi mujer me dice que se han hecho amigos y que quedarán solos este viernes para tomar una cerveza y echar cuatro risas
> 
> os parece normal este comportamiento?



¿A ella le parecería normal que tú quedases sólo con una jovencita de tu trabajo para tomar una cerveza y echar unas risas?. Es obvio que puedes confiar en tu mujer, podría salir con las amigas, o irse de viaje con ellas... eso es confianza. 

Pero yo no quedaría a solas con una mujer, no me parecería correcto. Es poder dar pie a malentendidos, ofensas y sospechas. Si uno aprecia lo que tiene no hace esas cosas. Porque tu mujer puede ser una santa... pero el colega puede entenderlo diferente. O un tercero que los viese podría interpretarlo diferente.

Es importante no ser puta, y tampoco parecerlo.

Como no puedes decirle que te parece mal siempre puedes decirle, mira, es perfecto, yo voy a quedar con fulanita de tal que hace tiempo que no nos vemos y me mandó un whatsapp el otro día. Seguro que le parecerá bien.


----------



## REDDY (23 Ago 2022)

A ver, una cosa es que vaya con las amigas a tomar algo, y otra distinta es quedar a solas con otro hombre, aunque sea de día.
Y además dices que es guapete, peor me lo pones.
Y no sé con que intenciones lo hará ella, a lo mejor actúa inocentemente pensando únicamente en tomar algo con ese compañero que le cae tan bien,
pero estoy prácticamente convencido que el tío ese sí ha quedado con ella pensando en camelársela con claras intenciones sexuales.
Los tíos cuando quedamos con una tía vamos a lo que vamos, ellas a veces interpretan que sólo queremos tomar un triste café, pero nosotros vamos ya pensando en folleteo sano, y seguro que ese hombre no será la excepción (salvo que fuera gay).
Como digo, ella no sé bien lo que querrá, pero el tío ese sí quiere tema, es una amenaza para vuestra relación.

Pero bueno, a lo mejor podrías decirle a tu pareja que te gustaría unirte a la quedada, dile que te gustaría conocer gente nueva, hacer amigos, socializar más...
Y así quedáis los tres, conoces al tipo ese, marcas el territorio y de paso vas estudiando su comportamiento, forma de hablar, lenguaje no verbal.... para ver más o menos hasta que punto puede ser "peligroso" el tío.
Siempre es bueno conocer al adversario.
Sin llegar a ponerte borde ni arisco, pero tampoco ir de amiguito ni abrirte a él. No quieres ser su amigo, recuerda que el objetivo es sobre todo evaluarlo y hacerte una idea de la clase de persona que es (casi seguro un follador de la pradera que quiere poner a tu parienta mirando para Cuenca).

O sino directamente le dices a tu mujer que no te parece bien que ella quede con otro hombre y que si lo hace vuestra relación puede estar en peligro.

Algo hay que hacer, pero no deberías quedarte en casa de brazos cruzados y esperándola sin más, que las mujeres se quedan con esos detalles y luego te pierden el respeto.
Hay que dejar las cosas claras y marcar bien los límites desde un principio para que no te tomen por tonto.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (23 Ago 2022)

si tu pareja con otro se va a tomar una cerveza, sospecha si antes de quedar, en los bajos ha habido limpieza.


----------



## BeninExpress (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Mal maaaal maaaaaaaal!!

27 putas páginas y aún no sabes que la solución es decirle que te parece cojonudo, que la semana que viene te toca a tí, que vas a quedar con una chica muuuuy maja que te encontraste el otro día en el rellano mientras bajabas a tirar la basura..

Que la chica es de puta madre y te hace reír un montón pero nada raro eh.. que no piense mal, solo es que la chavala te ha caído bien y quieres charlar un rato mientras tomas unas cervezas. Dile que no te espere levantada porque lo mismo la cosa se alarga.

Ah..

La chica es ésta, se llama Sofía, 24 años y es azafata, trabaja en Iberia y solo suele estar por tu ciudad un par de veces al mes, la pobre se siente muy sola y congenió contigo al instante, como si os conocieráis de toda la vida..







Cuando te diga que estás de coña tú le miras fijamente mientras le dices: "mira, yo la semana que viene me voy a ir a tomar unas cañas con Sofi, si te parece bien que tú puedas quedar con tu amigo y yo no pueda hacer lo mismo con mi amiga, hasta aquí hemos llegado, mejor que te busques otro gilipollas".

Dime de qué ciudad eres y te pongo la foto de esa misma chavala con el fondo cambiado por una calle random de tu ciudad. Ya verás como cuela.

PD. Si te sigue el rollo y te dice que sin problema, ese día obviamente no podrás quedar con Sofía (pues es una amiga imaginaria) pero deberás contratar una escort de lujo y gastarte los mejores 300 pavos de tu vida.


----------



## Henry Rearden (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Creo deberías tener la mente abierta. Para que te sea infiel a tus espaldas, directamente proponle a tu mujer que hagáis un trío los tres y que crees en el poliamor.

Así podrás ir por la calle con la cabeza bien alta sabiendo que no eres un marido engañado, sino un hombre moderno que cree en el poliamor.


----------



## Desencantado (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Es más peligroso un café que un polvo. De lejos. Y hablo en serio.


----------



## Segismunda (23 Ago 2022)

Tu hembra ha sentido la llamada de la naturaleza, ya no te considera un macho alfa por exceso de confianza, ahora eres como un familiar. Así que, al verlo a él, ansía que le levante la falda en los lavabos del bar, le aparte la braga y le quemé el pussy con tremendas embestidas y preñazo de lefota ultrapreñadora. Todo ello tratándola como una puntanga asquerosa y viciosa.

Y va a pasar, porque así está escrito en su cerebro de BICHA.


----------



## Disolucion (23 Ago 2022)

El problema no es lo que va a pasar.
El problema es lo que YA ha pasado.
Solo se te esta dando una pista.
Tu matrimonio se ha acabado.


----------



## joeljoan (23 Ago 2022)

Tdspts


----------



## Desaconsejable (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



En consulta me encuentro este tipo de casos más a menudo de lo que crees. Y aun que no lo parezca, cada caso es un mundo.
En ocasiones, la mujer esta buscando un pretexto para engañar a su pareja sin que esta sospeche (Mientras que nosotros consideramos que la forma de ser infiel más efectiva es ocultar, las mujeres tienden a ponernos las obviedades delante nuestro para que no sospechemos).
Por otro lado, hay mujeres que realmente se llevan bien con otros hombres, quedan a tomar algo, y san se acabo.
La cuestión aquí es: ¿Como debes actuar?
Bien, si tu mujer te va a engañar, lo va a hacer igual. Pero si tu actuas prohibiendole cosas, o espiandola, no solo harás más apetecible que quede con otro, sino que además sembraras desconfianza tambien por su parte.
Debes aprobechar esta oportunidad para definir tu relación. Si ella quiere quedar con amigos, queda tu también con amigas. Haz que sienta que otras mujeres están interesadas en ti.
Pero sobretodo, si tu relación no te compensa, y no te gusta lo que tienes, no lo aceptes. Hablalo con ella y planteale de forma asertiva las cosas.


----------



## Enrique cido (23 Ago 2022)

El veredicto está claro pero el op no se digna a contestar... Por lo que seguro es troleo.


----------



## BeninExpress (23 Ago 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> *Si ella quiere quedar con amigos, queda tu también con amigas. Haz que sienta que otras mujeres están interesadas en ti.*



Efectivamente.. cualquier otro planteamiento está abocado al más estrepitoso fracaso cuckoldcista.


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Ago 2022)

Si hace jijiear a tu pverca, TIEMBLA.
Yo que tu iba vaciando la cuenta conjunta del Banco, las joyas familiares, y lo de valor antes de que te desplume en el divorcio.
Visto y oído una y mil veces, te esta avisando de que ha encontrado alfa de repuesto.


----------



## Marvelita (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Ah vale, asi tengo yo tiempo de quedar con Charo...

Se llama guerra preventiva, esta todo inventado.


----------



## Edgard (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Contrata una acompañante buenorra y sal con ella


----------



## Snowball (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Si fuera a hacer algo, no te diría que quedaba con él. .. te diría que queda con unas amigas o más compañeros del trabajo...

No cuela


----------



## Urquattro (23 Ago 2022)

Si tenéis una cuenta común o una común para gastos, ábrete una cuenta única para tí (si es que no la tienes ya), y vete pasando dinero discretamente (sacas del cajero e ingresas).

Te va a dar la patada en menos que canta un gallo...


----------



## REDDY (23 Ago 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Mal maaaal maaaaaaaal!!
> 
> 27 putas páginas y aún no sabes que la solución es decirle que te parece cojonudo, que la semana que viene te toca a tí, que vas a quedar con una chica muuuuy maja que te encontraste el otro día en el rellano mientras bajabas a tirar la basura..
> 
> ...



Si a la mujer le da igual que él fuera a quedar con ese pibón entonces está claro que hay cuernos y que la relación ya está rota.
Cuando una mujer le importa de verdad su pareja y la relación que tiene con él, el mero hecho de comentarle algo así la encabronaría lo que no está escrito, te montaría el pollo del siglo y con razón.

Lo que no es normal es decirle eso y que ella le de una palmadita y le diga "vale, queda con quien tú quieras".
Si pasa eso huye, vuestra relación está muerta y enterrada.


----------



## Edgard (23 Ago 2022)

Si el jueves o viernes temprano se depila el coño ya sabes lo que toca.

Y si además se pone lencería sexy. . .


----------



## kalvin (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Dos consejos:
1- Dile exactamente lo que sientes, y cómo te hace sentir esa situación, observa cómo responde, si le quita hierro, o si intenta ocultarlo, etc.
2- Observa si de un tiempo a esta parte, incluso esta semana previamente a la cita o posteriormente hay cambios en sus patrones de conducta, se cuida más, te trata mejor (algún regalo o capricho), etc, etc....
Tal y como lo cuentas, si anteriormente no había quedado a solas con ningún otre compeñere de trabaje, pues ya denota un cambio de patrón de comportamiento, y sí, lo normal debería ser quedar en grupo.... es algo raro quedar con una persona en concreto, pero bueno, de to hay en el mundo...

Esto te dará una visión sobre el devenir de los acontecimientos.


----------



## Snowball (23 Ago 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Tu hembra ha sentido la llamada de la naturaleza, ya no te considera un macho alfa por exceso de confianza, ahora eres como un familiar. Así que, al verlo a él, ansía que le levante la falda en los lavabos del bar, le aparte la braga y le quemé el pussy con tremendas embestidas y preñazo de lefota ultrapreñadora. Todo ello tratándola como una puntanga asquerosa y viciosa.
> 
> Y va a pasar, porque así está escrito en su cerebro de BICHA.



Anda manolo deja de trollear, que tienes más rabo que el diablo


----------



## Segismunda (23 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Anda manolo deja de trollear, que tienes más rabo que el diablo



La verdad fue dicha y me da igual si os escuece o no.


----------



## david85bcn (23 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZO 23/08 :*
Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Lo cierto es que me habéis confirmado lo que yo sospechaba: que no es un comportamiento normal. 
En cuanto vuelva del trabajo hablaré con ella y le diré lo siguiente con tono amigable (para que no piense que soy un beta): "Cariño lo que me comentaste de quedar el viernes con Jorge a solas no me parece nada bien. Sabes que confío en ti pero no sé las intenciones de este tio. Si lo prefieres podemos ir ambos y nos divertimos los tres. Y en caso de que sigas queriendo ir sola entenderé que es un comportamiento que consideras aceptable y haré lo mismo con alguna amiga que lleve tiempo sin ver"

El problema es que no tengo ninguna amiga. Teletrabajo siempre y desde hace 7 años que estoy con ella que no he tonteado con nadie. Ni me acuerdo de como ligar ni tengo confianza en mi mismo (en estos 7 años es cierto que me he dejado un poco ganando peso y perdiendo pelo)

Gracias de nuevo por los consejos. Actualizaré esta noche para contar su respuesta


----------



## Tratante (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Y en caso de que sigas queriendo ir sola entenderé que es un comportamiento que consideras aceptable y haré lo mismo con alguna amiga que lleve tiempo sin ver"



Le vas a amenazar con eso?, vas listo..., bueno, vas listo de cualquier modo si pretende jugártela. Mucha suerte.


----------



## david85bcn (23 Ago 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Le vas a amenazar con eso?, vas listo..., bueno, vas listo de cualquier modo si pretende jugártela. Mucha suerte.



que le digo entonces?


----------



## Tutankhabrón (23 Ago 2022)

Con que le digas que no te parece bien es más que suficiente.

Sin dramas ni discurso sobrante.


----------



## escudero (23 Ago 2022)

amenazar no va a hacer otra cosa que agravar un hecho, que a lo mejor, ni va a suceder.

Mejor simplemente le dices que no te sientes comodo con que quede a solas con otro hombre, que no lo ves normal. Y punto.

Si encima se pone a la defensiva, es que hay algo detras, de pensamiento o consumado, con lo cual, no merece la pena alargar esa relacion.

Una mujer normal lo entenderia y directamente diria de no quedar, y aun asi atento que la proxima no te avisa y sera a escondidas.


----------



## Tratante (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> que le digo entonces?



Dile lo que hay, que no quieres que vaya sola..., o como mucho dile de ir con ella. Lo debería entender salvo que ya vaya como una flecha a por el cervezas..., y en ese caso, tienes poco que hacer, en ese caso, hasta te diría que ya se lo está follando sin que te hayas dado cuenta de nada.

Amenazar solo aumentará el problema, si es que existe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> que le digo entonces?



Da igual lo que le digas , ella NO TE RESPETA, TE DICE A LA CARA QUE VA A QUE SE LA FOLLE OTRO, porque le des las vueltas que le des VA A QUE SE LA FOLLEN. 
HUYE!!!!


----------



## thanos2 (23 Ago 2022)

También es muy probable que con esta actitud esté probando a ver si te pone celoso/nervioso y reaccionas.

Algunas utilizan a algún compañero de empresa para hacer reaccionar a sus maridos y lo que no se esperan es que el compañero de empresa se las quiera follar.


----------



## UN FÍSICO (23 Ago 2022)

Lo siento amigo, pero tienes problemas en casa.


----------



## Randy Marsh (23 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo amigas y quedo con ellas y no pasa nada, amigos desde la infancia. Si viene un tio a decirle que no puedo quedar con ella tengo claro que no va a durar mucho esa relación.


----------



## Scire (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 23/08 :*
> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Lo cierto es que me habéis confirmado lo que yo sospechaba: que no es un comportamiento normal.
> En cuanto vuelva del trabajo hablaré con ella y le diré lo siguiente con tono amigable (para que no piense que soy un beta): "Cariño lo que me comentaste de quedar el viernes con Jorge a solas no me parece nada bien. Sabes que confío en ti pero no sé las intenciones de este tio. Si lo prefieres podemos ir ambos y nos divertimos los tres. Y en caso de que sigas queriendo ir sola entenderé que es un comportamiento que consideras aceptable y haré lo mismo con alguna amiga que lleve tiempo sin ver"
> 
> ...



Para darle esa respuesta, directamente cómprale los condones.


----------



## Snowball (23 Ago 2022)

Joder a donde hemos llegado


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

Scire dijo:


> No serviría de mucho...
> 
> Tal vez se derrame entera en un chorro de lágrimas, pero a la semana siguiente vuelva con la propuesta.
> 
> A las mujeres le gusta saltar de plataforma en plataforma, sin mojarse. No te dará la patada en el culo antes de que afiance su relación con el otro.



Por eso digo que está difícil .. muy difícil.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ago 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Para darle esa respuesta, directamente cómprale los condones.



Pero si el otro se la folla a pelito.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> ¿Moro...? Su marido, nada más. No quiero que la duela, es mucho más sencillo, no va y todos contentos.



El problema no es que vaya o no sino que quiera ir. Eso no lo puedes controlar ni prohibir .


----------



## JAG63 (23 Ago 2022)

No creo que quiera follarse al otro pero es un comportamiento que demuestra una falta total de empatía.
Algo completamente normal en la mayoría de las mujeres por otra parte.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Ago 2022)

gilipollas, se lo va a follar en su casa mientras tú aquí foreando

la gente es muy muy muy blandita...

creo que ya no hay nada que hacer llegados a este punto.


----------



## Perro marroquí (23 Ago 2022)

Jajajaja que beta eres . Pedirle de ir los 3 a la cita . Le dices que no y punto . Es tu pareja y no una puta


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Ago 2022)

*<<<ACTUALIZO 23/08 : *
_Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Lo cierto es que me habéis confirmado lo que yo sospechaba: que no es un comportamiento normal. 
En cuanto vuelva del trabajo hablaré con ella y le diré lo siguiente con tono amigable (para que no piense que soy un beta): "Cariño lo que me comentaste de quedar el viernes con Jorge a solas no me parece nada bien. Sabes que confío en ti pero no sé las intenciones de este tio. Si lo prefieres podemos ir ambos y nos divertimos los tres. Y en caso de que sigas queriendo ir sola entenderé que es un comportamiento que consideras aceptable y haré lo mismo con alguna amiga que lleve tiempo sin ver"

El problema es que no tengo ninguna amiga. Teletrabajo siempre y desde hace 7 años que estoy con ella que no he tonteado con nadie. Ni me acuerdo de como ligar ni tengo confianza en mi mismo (en estos 7 años es cierto que me he dejado un poco ganando peso y perdiendo pelo)

Gracias de nuevo por los consejos. Actualizaré esta noche para contar su respuesta >>>_





puffffffffffffffffffffffff qué pestazo a BETA TIRONUCABLE

"no voy a ser beta" dice y empieza la frase con "cariño" jajjajajajajjaja madre del amor hermoso...  y todo lo que dices suena a súplica y a debilidad. Se la van a empotrar con dureza y ella necesita eso. PRINGAO.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Tío, lo que era tu vida normal se fué a la mierda.
Sin niños ni hipoteca de por medio no es un problema.
37 años... viendo tu Nick, tú aún puedes tontear y acabar con una de 27, en cambio ella... Ella sabrá lo que hace.
No seas tonto y huye, no mires atrás.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ago 2022)

Es que no se cortan, se follan a otros delante de sus amigos, vecinos, trabajo, marido… NO SE ESCONDEN , como ya no se las puede EDUCAR y llevar al buen camino pues ZORREAN lo que quieren, que ganas de que impongan la sharia.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No me he leído el hilo ni me lo voy a leer, pero si no puedes entrar en su móvil o no te deja o borra las conversaciones del whatsapp ponte en lo peor, opino que la mayoría de las infidelidades se pillan por ahí antes que por cualquier otro lado



No tiene que leer nada, ELLA LE DICE QIE VA A SALIR CON EL OTRO, y no creas que van a tomar algo, Va a que se la follen.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (23 Ago 2022)

Ya habrá vuelto la señora del trabajo.

Voy a por una Mahou verde a la nevera y a por unos panchitos. 

Quién quiere una.

(_Con el máximo de respeto al OP, pero es que andamos saturados de guerra, de virus y de guano en esta nuestra comunidad. Estamos contigo, vro)._


----------



## Desencantado (23 Ago 2022)

Llegados a este punto un buen consejo es: "empieza a hacer lo que te salga de los cojones y si la otra parte tiene algo que decir, que lo diga".

El único problema es que llega tarde, porque es exactamente el camino que ella ya ha emprendido.


----------



## Desaconsejable (23 Ago 2022)

a una m


VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *<<<ACTUALIZO 23/08 : *
> _Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Lo cierto es que me habéis confirmado lo que yo sospechaba: que no es un comportamiento normal.
> En cuanto vuelva del trabajo hablaré con ella y le diré lo siguiente con tono amigable (para que no piense que soy un beta): "Cariño lo que me comentaste de quedar el viernes con Jorge a solas no me parece nada bien. Sabes que confío en ti pero no sé las intenciones de este tio. Si lo prefieres podemos ir ambos y nos divertimos los tres. Y en caso de que sigas queriendo ir sola entenderé que es un comportamiento que consideras aceptable y haré lo mismo con alguna amiga que lleve tiempo sin ver"
> 
> ...



Si aceptas un consejo:* A una mujer hazla sentir libre SIEMPRE.*
Cualquier frase o conducta que le haga ver que no le permites hacer algo, la va a alejar de ti.
Si lo que quieres es comunicarle que no te parece bien que se vea con otro, recurre a la empatia: "Cariño, si Susana, mi compañera del trabajo, me pidiese tomar algo a solas ¿Te parecería bien?". Si aun despues de eso te dice que si, está claro que ella tiene un concepto de la relación diferente al tuyo.
En cualquier caso recuerda que las relaciones existen para ser feliz. Si la tuya no te hace sentir bien, aclaraló con tu pareja, y si no hay un acuerdo planteate continuar tu camino.
Un saludo.


----------



## Pressak (23 Ago 2022)

Se te la van a follar, date por jodido


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> El problema es que no tengo ninguna amiga. Teletrabajo siempre y desde hace 7 años que estoy con ella que no he tonteado con nadie. Ni me acuerdo de como ligar ni tengo confianza en mi mismo



¿Qué coño confianza? Que alguien le de a este hombre el teléfono de Sol, la terapeuta de Salmones. Especialista en tratar estos problemas.


----------



## SolyCalma (23 Ago 2022)

No se por qué desconfías tanto, deberías acudir más a misa o rezar y ser un buen ciervo de Dios, perdón, siervo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Ago 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> a una m
> 
> Si aceptas un consejo:* A una mujer hazla sentir libre SIEMPRE.*
> Cualquier frase o conducta que le haga ver que no le permites hacer algo, la va a alejar de ti.
> ...



gracias, tiene bastante sentido.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> gracias, tiene bastante sentido.



No, no tiene sentido, eso es de ser un calzonazos, la mujer tiene que saber que es tuya y punto, si no le interesa A LA MIERDA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Ago 2022)

Alguna novedad


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (23 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *<<<ACTUALIZO 23/08 : *
> _Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Lo cierto es que me habéis confirmado lo que yo sospechaba: que no es un comportamiento normal.
> En cuanto vuelva del trabajo hablaré con ella y le diré lo siguiente con tono amigable (para que no piense que soy un beta): "Cariño lo que me comentaste de quedar el viernes con Jorge a solas no me parece nada bien. Sabes que confío en ti pero no sé las intenciones de este tio. Si lo prefieres podemos ir ambos y nos divertimos los tres. Y en caso de que sigas queriendo ir sola entenderé que es un comportamiento que consideras aceptable y haré lo mismo con alguna amiga que lleve tiempo sin ver"
> 
> ...



La contestación correcta de alguien que se respeta a si mismo es: si vas preparara los papeles del divorcio antes ya que la relación se ha terminado.


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *<<<ACTUALIZO 23/08 : *
> _Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Lo cierto es que me habéis confirmado lo que yo sospechaba: que no es un comportamiento normal.
> En cuanto vuelva del trabajo hablaré con ella y le diré lo siguiente con tono amigable (para que no piense que soy un beta): "Cariño lo que me comentaste de quedar el viernes con Jorge a solas no me parece nada bien. Sabes que confío en ti pero no sé las intenciones de este tio. Si lo prefieres podemos ir ambos y nos divertimos los tres. Y en caso de que sigas queriendo ir sola entenderé que es un comportamiento que consideras aceptable y haré lo mismo con alguna amiga que lleve tiempo sin ver"
> 
> ...



*Pues aunque yo en su caso LA REVENTARÍA LA CABEZA A OSTIAS, en efecto, tiene que empezar con un cariño vamos a hablarlo, para que no LE METAN UN VIOGEN DE CAMPEONATO.

AMIJO, NO LO HAGAS EN CASA, EN UNA CAFETERÍA, CON GRABACIÓN DE VIDEO SI ES POSIBLE, O CON TESTIGOS, HABLALO EN SITIO PUBLICO, NO TE CASQUE UNA VIOGEN, UNA VOZ, UN INSULTO, Y VAS A PASAR LA NOCHE EN EL CALABOZO DE LOS CABALLERO CABALLERO.

ESTAS EN EL FILO DE LA NAVAJA CHAVAL....

AH Y LO GRAVAS TODO CON EL MOVIL, MIENTRAS HABLES CON ELLA. CUALQUIER DEFENSA ES POCO. NADA DE INSULTOS, NADA DE PUTAAAAAA NI ESO....

SUERTE.*


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (23 Ago 2022)

Randy Marsh dijo:


> Yo tengo amigas y quedo con ellas y no pasa nada, amigos desde la infancia. Si viene un tio a decirle que no puedo quedar con ella tengo claro que no va a durar mucho esa relación.



Lo tienes claro, si viene un tío que ella consideré su amor platónico y le dice que no queda contigo tú te vas a la mierda directamente, que poco conocéis a la mujeres.


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Es que no se cortan, se follan a otros delante de sus amigos, vecinos, trabajo, marido… NO SE ESCONDEN , como ya no se las puede EDUCAR y llevar al buen camino pues ZORREAN lo que quieren, que ganas de que impongan la sharia.



*pERO PARA QUE COÑO SE VAN A ESCONDER, SI NO LAS PUEDES NI LLAMAR PUUUUUUUTAAAAA ZORRRRRAAAA SIN QUE TE METAN UNA NOCHE DE CALABOZO Y UNA VIOGEN, ALEJAMIENTO Y MULTITA, ANTECEDENTES PARA TODA LA PUTA VIDA.... SI ES QUE SE PUEDE LLEVAR AL AMANTE A CASA Y FOLLARSELO DELANTE DEL MARIDO.

GRACIAS A ZETAPERRO Y SU LEY DE VIOGEN, Y A TODAS LAS PUTAS FEMINANAZIS.*


----------



## kasper98 (23 Ago 2022)

Se le dice no.y si dice si ya estas pidiendo el divorcio.....

Y luego wl follarin de los bosques que la mantenga.

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vientosolar (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 23/08 :*
> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Lo cierto es que me habéis confirmado lo que yo sospechaba: que no es un comportamiento normal.
> En cuanto vuelva del trabajo hablaré con ella y le diré lo siguiente con tono amigable (para que no piense que soy un beta): "Cariño lo que me comentaste de quedar el viernes con Jorge a solas no me parece nada bien. Sabes que confío en ti pero no sé las intenciones de este tio. Si lo prefieres podemos ir ambos y nos divertimos los tres. Y en caso de que sigas queriendo ir sola entenderé que es un comportamiento que consideras aceptable y haré lo mismo con alguna amiga que lleve tiempo sin ver"
> 
> ...



Este troll es bueno. Cuida los detalles: no olvida la pincelada de calvo incipiente. Aguanta y escribe lo justo. 8/10 y subiendo puntuación si se curra el nudo y el desenlace.


----------



## LuismarpIe (23 Ago 2022)

Tampoco os paseis, solo es una caña.


----------



## B. Golani (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



CUIDAO AL ENTRAR POR LA PUERTA DE CASA


----------



## Pajirri (23 Ago 2022)

Hola, soy el amigo de su mujer., el sabado cuento la experiencia sexual que tendre con ella.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...


----------



## BeKinGo (23 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Tampoco os paseis, solo es una caña.



Cierto, solo es una caña, y lo mismo ni se la terminan antes de ponerse a follar...

Ahora en serio cuando se tiene pareja, se cuida el fondo y las formas, o es una tomadura de pelo.
Si lo que se quiere es libertad, no te enfrasques en parejas, y si te buscas pareja, se le respeta la cara.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...




Prepárate para uno de los momentos más jodidos...


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (23 Ago 2022)

Charito es dura pero tiene razón.


DEJALA DIRECTAMENTE.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (23 Ago 2022)

Mira que eres triste


----------



## charlie3 (23 Ago 2022)

Yo diría que se la quiere follar


----------



## JDD (23 Ago 2022)

- Padre, acaba de confesar a mi mujer ¿puede decirme si me pone los cuernos?

- Eso es secreto de confesion, hijo mio. Tú deberías saberlo, como buen ciervo de Dios.

- Siervo.

- Eso, siervo.


----------



## SineOsc (23 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Goderrr que pvto manginazo



Manginazo por qué? qué vas a hacer vas a ponerle una correa a tu mujer? sólo tienes dos opciones, o confías en ella o no lo haces, si no lo haces no se qué cojones haces con ella.



Inyusto dijo:


> Tú no has leído Otelo de Shakespeare, no?



No, no lo conozco, tiene algo que ver?


----------



## PiterWas (23 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Manginazo por qué? qué vas a hacer vas a ponerle una correa a tu mujer? sólo tienes dos opciones, o confías en ella o no lo haces, si no lo haces no se qué cojones haces con ella.



La primera opcion no vale, no puedes confiar ni aceptar como un pvto manginazo que tu mujer quede con guaperas, retrasado mental


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ago 2022)

Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Black War Greymon (23 Ago 2022)

Al OP, mira mi firma y abre los putos ojos de una vez.

Solo hay dos clases de mujeres y se diferencian por el momento en el que pagas.


----------



## PiterWas (23 Ago 2022)

Otro retrasado, esa tia ya es basura, no se dice nada de nada, desapareces la bloqueas y te buscas a otra, atontao


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

JDD dijo:


> - Padre, acaba de confesar a mi mujer ¿puede decirme si me pone los cuernos?
> 
> - Eso es secreto de confesion, hijo mio. Tú deberías saberlo, como buen ciervo de Dios.
> 
> ...


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

Es que es tan descarado, que, caso de ser verdad la historia (que no creo, como ya dije), la mujer creo que intenta darle celos o algo.

En fin es verdad que hay mujeres así de "frescas" capaces de medio decirle que van a ponerle los cuernos al marido con una sonrisa, pero...


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> La primera opcion no vale, no puedes confiar ni aceptar como un pvto manginazo que tu mujer quede con guaperas, retrasado mental



Tampoco puedes impedírselo, ya han explicado por qué. Por eso creo que lo mejor es proponerle mejores planes, incluyendo alguno que le chafe la quedada con ese tío, y a partir de ahí ir viendo.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Otro retrasado, esa tia ya es basura, no se dice nada de nada, desapareces la bloqueas y te buscas a otra, atontao



Que están casados, no sabemos si tienen hijos... no puede ni debe hacer eso. Debe estar preparado para hacerlo, que es otra cosa.


----------



## SineOsc (23 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> La primera opcion no vale, no puedes confiar ni aceptar como un pvto manginazo que tu mujer quede con guaperas, retrasado mental



Pues si no vas a confiar en ella no tiene sentido tenerla de pareja.

De hecho yo no tengo pareja por esa misma razón.

Y no faltes al respeto que yo te estoy hablando bien.


----------



## Lechuga verde (23 Ago 2022)

Joder, con esa forma de llevar la relación , espero qe te deje pronto. Abriendo un hilo mierder en lugar de hablar con ella las cosas, espero qe seas un troll de baja calidad


----------



## PiterWas (23 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tampoco puedes impedírselo



Donde he dicho yo eso?


ueee3 dijo:


> Debe estar preparado para hacerlo, que es otra cosa.



Preparado para cortar con una que te quiere cornear??

Que mariconada es esa??

LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Pressak (23 Ago 2022)

Está manteniendo tension sexual y jijijeando con el guaperas, te lo dice en la cara a ver como reaccionas para calibrar cuales deben ser sus siguientes pasos para tenerte de segundo plato en caso de que no pueda amarrar al otro.


----------



## PiterWas (23 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pues si no vas a confiar en ella no tiene sentido tenerla de pareja



Te vuelvo a repetir, lee despacito y con atencion 

No puedes confiar ni aceptar como un pvto manginazo que tu mujer quede con guaperas


----------



## SineOsc (23 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Te vuelvo a repetir, lee despacito y con atencion
> 
> No puedes confiar ni aceptar como un pvto manginazo que tu mujer quede con guaperas



Y tu no puedes impedirselo.

Aunque te pusieras farruco con ella la próxima vez te dirá que se va al cumpleaños de la amiga, o cualquier cosa.

Te lo vuelvo a repetir yo tambien, *si no confias en ella no tiene sentido estar con ella*.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Donde he dicho yo eso?
> Preparado para cortar con una que te quiere cornear??
> 
> Que mariconada es esa??
> ...



Si no te ha corneado aún, no hay motivo suficiente para cortar con ella sin siquiera hablar el tema con ella. Hablamos de su mujer, no de un rollo.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Y tu no puedes impedirselo.
> 
> Aunque te pusieras farruco con ella la próxima vez te dirá que se va al cumpleaños de la amiga, o cualquier cosa.
> 
> Te lo vuelvo a repetir yo tambien, *si no confias en ella no tiene sentido estar con ella*.



Exacto. La solución fácil es decir "la dejo", pero siendo su mujer y viendo al forero está claro que vale la pena explorar otras opciones... y es que las mujeres a veces hacen gilipolleces sin pensarlo mucho que pueden ser corregidas. Creo.

Imaginad que tienen hijos. ¿Creéis de verdad que debe dejársela sin más por esto?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Exacto. La solución fácil es decir "la dejo", pero siendo su mujer y viendo al forero está claro que vale la pena explorar otras opciones... y es que las mujeres a veces hacen gilipolleces sin pensarlo mucho que pueden ser corregidas. Creo.
> 
> Imaginad que tienen hijos. ¿Creéis de verdad que debe dejársela sin más por esto?



Si, pulsito, patada en el culo.

No hay que darle más vueltas, ya traspasó la línea.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Si, pulsito, patada en el culo.
> 
> No hay que darle más vueltas, ya traspasó la línea.



¿Romper una relación en la que haya hasta hijos de por medio, por unos precuernos? 

Aquí vemos unos, pero de él hacia ella:


----------



## ueee3 (23 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Si, pulsito, patada en el culo.
> 
> No hay que darle más vueltas, ya traspasó la línea.



Con una tía a la que acabas de conocer, vale. Pero con una relación de muchos años, y con algo como lo descrito, hablamos de una zona difusa. Tal vez lo del forero sea para cortar, vale, pero si llega a decirle que queda con más gente, ¿a que no, pero tampoco estaría bien que se dedicara a quedar sin su marido con los compas del trabajo?


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> que le digo entonces?



Tú le dirás mil mierdas porque en realidad te aterra perderla ( sino no serías tan tibio ) . 
Yo solo puedo decirte lo que haría yo : desaparecer de su vida lo más rápido posible .


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Romper una relación en la que haya hasta hijos de por medio, por unos precuernos?
> 
> Aquí vemos unos, pero de él hacia ella:



Yo creo que no tiene hijos ... Todo su discurso me hace pensarlos . 

Y sin hijos no tiene nada ...solo que no se ha dado cuenta aún.


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Con una tía a la que acabas de conocer, vale. Pero con una relación de muchos años, y con algo como lo descrito, hablamos de una zona difusa. Tal vez lo del forero sea para cortar, vale, pero si llega a decirle que queda con más gente, ¿a que no, pero tampoco estaría bien que se dedicara a quedar sin su marido con los compas del trabajo?



Eso es distinto ... Completamente distinto. Porque no va a salir con quien quiera ? Igual que yo no ? 
A mi ni se me ocurriría hacer eso con mi mujer entre otras cosas porque no se lo merece,me importa lo que sienta por encima de irme a tomar unas birras con una zorrita .


----------



## REDDY (23 Ago 2022)

Has dicho que los últimamente has ganado peso y perdido pelo.
Error que cometen la mayoría de tíos.
Hay que cuidarse y mantenerse lo mejor posible físicamente, sino pierdes valor a sus ojos y te pueden perder el respeto.
Por lo menos si estás bien físicamente ellas siempre tendrán ese temor a que aparezca otra y te ligue y te pierda.
Ahora si te vuelves un Homer Simpson dejarás de ser atractivo para el resto de mujeres y ella se sentirá empoderada ya que sabe que ella es tu única opción para follar y es un poder que le estás dando a ella sobre ti.

Ser atractivo físicamente hoy en día es fundamental, y mantenerse incluso teniendo pareja.
Así ella no sé sentirá superior a ti, si ve que atraes miradas de otras tías y si te toca las narices la puedes dejar por esas otras mujeres ella siempre te valorará, ellas funcionan así, es lo que hay.

Es la sociedad superficial en la que vivimos, ser un tío guapo y buenorro hace que las tías te den un trato especial y que no se te suban a la parra, como hacen con el resto de hombres no guapos.


----------



## PiterWas (23 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Y tu no puedes impedirselo



Y cuando he dicho yo eso???


----------



## PiterWas (23 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si no te ha corneado aún, no hay motivo suficiente para cortar con ella sin siquiera hablar el tema con ella



No te ha corneado pero queda con un guaperas, si no te parece motivo suficiente es que eres un mangina cornudo como un castillo

Hablar con ella del tema??

Goderr como se rien las tias en vuestra pvta cara y es lo que os mereceis

LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## StolenInnocence (23 Ago 2022)

Esto da para un estudio sociológico.

Burbujos vs Me gusta mi compañero de trabajo | Cotilleando - El mejor foro de cotilleos | Desde 2004


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

Idoia1133 dijo:


> Vamos, que si eres mujer solo puedes tener amigas…. Yo llevo 37 años casada y en algunas ocasiones he salido a tomar alguna cerveza con un compañero pero para hablar. En la vida le he puesto cuernos a mi marido. Eso si, en los últimos años me he dado cuenta que tengo que relacionarme sólo con mujeres o bien con gays…



Pero a ti que te importa lo que piensan estos machirulos ?? Si ellos quieren tener relaciones clásicas será problema de ellos no tuyo. Lo que hagas en tu relación ,como si te follas a otros , es cosa tuya . 
Al OP le hace sentir mal que si esposa se vaya a solas con otro hombre a beber por la noche. Tiene derecho a tener una relación que no le haga sentir eso ? Si .
El único problema es que el OP se confundió de mujer ,no tiene nada de malo pero es una putada perder el tiempo .


----------



## usuario baneado (23 Ago 2022)

Visenteee,no tienes pelotas de expresar tu malestar en ella sobre esa falta de respeto.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Idoia1133 dijo:


> Vamos, que si eres mujer solo puedes tener amigas…. Yo llevo 37 años casada y en algunas ocasiones he salido a tomar alguna cerveza con un compañero pero para hablar. En la vida le he puesto cuernos a mi marido. Eso si, en los últimos años me he dado cuenta que tengo que relacionarme sólo con mujeres o bien con gays…



Largo del hilo, prima


----------



## HARLEY66 (23 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ponle laxante en la comida o contagiala de viruela de mono



a cual de los dos?


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> a cual de los dos?



A él, así dilata


----------



## HARLEY66 (23 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A él, así dilata



yo se lo pondría a los dos, así podrían cagar juntos, que une mucho


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Ago 2022)

Queréis una mujer que tenga amigos y sea social. Y luego cuando queda con uno del trabajo armais un pifostio. 

Que OS jodan


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Queréis una mujer que tenga amigos y sea social. Y luego cuando queda con uno del trabajo armais un pifostio.
> 
> Que OS jodan



Que sea social? Y tengo amigos?

Dónde has leído eso? Es lo que te dice mami, ratoncita. A los hombres cuantomaa marginadas mejor, otra cosa es que seas fea, y estés marginada por eso, entonces, patada.


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Queréis una mujer que tenga amigos y sea social. Y luego cuando queda con uno del trabajo armais un pifostio.
> 
> Que OS jodan



Osea que te quejas de lo que a ti te parece que queremos "los tíos " y después nos mandas a la mierda a todos como grupo ( o solo a los burbujos) . Sabes que todo está en tu mente verdad ?


----------



## elena francis (23 Ago 2022)

Yo en esa situación me divorciaría de forma inmediata.


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Yo en esa situación me divorciaría de forma inmediata.



Estás siendo irónica ?


----------



## elena francis (23 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Estás siendo irónica ?



No. Lo digo totalmente en serio.


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

Si se queda tan pancha es porque no tenía ningún proyecto de vida a futuro con esa pareja . .


SineOsc dijo:


> Pasa del tema mientras seguramente vaya a mas, no puedes ponerla unas cadenas, si no es con este será con el siguiente.
> 
> Mentalizate, aceptalo y superalo, cuando tengas evidencia la largas, mientras no sea así libre es de tomar algo por ahí, si no se lo folla más valiosa será ella.
> 
> Yo pagaría un modelo para que le entrara a mi novia a saco, esto pone a prueba si te quiere o no, incluso crearía una empresa que se dedicara a esto.



Evidencias de que .. de que a el le jode que se vaya por la noche a beber con otra tía. ... Es bastante mas que evidente. 
De todas formas sois unos tibios/as , cuando los planteamientos son tan distintos ninguna persona aguanta algo así a no ser que seas un poco debil de mente .


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> No. Lo digo totalmente en serio.



No esperaba otra cosa de ti .

Y creo que no tiene nada de malo lo que la tía quiere hacer pero es evidente que no comparten un proyecto común .


----------



## mirym94 (23 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> No esperaba otra cosa de ti .
> 
> Y creo que no tiene nada de malo lo que la tía quiere hacer pero es evidente que no comparten un proyecto común .



Pues si piensas eso mejor no tengas pareja. El respeto y fidelidad es la base en una relación, si no que nos quien lo bailao y tirarse todo que se mueve sin ningún tipo de proyecto común. Vamos lo que hacen los negros, tener amistades del sexo contrario sin que una de las dos partes espere algo es poco probable, ya te lo digo yo por amigas que tuve tarde o temprano me tiraban la caña y con compañeras lo mismo como dieras confianzas y les gustarás, cuando fui estudiante exactamente lo mismo


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Pues si piensas eso mejor no tengas pareja. El respeto y fidelidad es la base en una relación, si no que nos quien lo bailao y tirarse todo que se mueve sin ningún tipo de proyecto común. Vamos lo que hacen los negros, tener amistades del sexo contrario sin que una de las dos partes espere algo es poco probable, ya te lo digo yo por amigas que tuve tarde o temprano me tiraban la caña y con compañeras lo mismo como dieras confianzas y les gustarás, cuando fui estudiante exactamente lo mismo



Que parte has confundido en mi mensaje .. lo dices porque creo que no tiene nada de malo ? 
Confundes tener principios propios a creer que tus principios son los mejores y la única opción válida . Lo único que estoy diciendo es que los valores de esta chica no coinciden con los del chico y por ello deberían buscarse a personas afines . Ella alguien a quien no le importe que haga eso y el alguien a quien le importe . Es así de simple . El problema viene cuando queremos imponer nuestros principios al otro w vez de ver que es imposible y nos hemos equivocado de persona.


----------



## Ratona001 (23 Ago 2022)

Pues si. 

Si no hay respeto ni confianza pues para que estás con una persona tu?


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Ago 2022)

Al final se han follado a la mujer del OP o que?


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Ago 2022)

Solo te digo una cosa, con un delito de viogen en tu expediente ERES UN PUTO PATO DE FERIA PARA LOS CABALLERO CABALLERO. Como te paren, te "filien", y veas que estas en el sistema, prepara tu ano para cualquier arbitrariedad. Conozco casos, gente de bien, que le cayó juicio rapido, y ahora evitan acercarse a los polis, porque es pararle para hacer una alcoholemia, salir que tiene antecedentes, y le hacen un cacheo a lo b urro a ver si lo pillan por algo.

*Insisto NO ERES UN BETA, ERES UN JODIDO PATO DE FERIA PARA EL SISTEMA REPRESOR JUDICIAL, VAN A HACER DE TU VIDA UN INFIERNO, PARA LA ESTADÍSTICA.
PERO TU MISMO VALIENTE, REVIENTALE LA CABEZA A TU MUJERA, QUE SERÁS ALFA....*


----------



## Borja Escalona (23 Ago 2022)

Joer 66 mil visitas y 36 páginas por un hilo de marujas


----------



## Alfa555 (23 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Solo te digo una cosa, con un delito de viogen en tu expediente ERES UN PUTO PATO DE FERIA PARA LOS CABALLERO CABALLERO. Como te paren, te "filien", y veas que estas en el sistema, prepara tu ano para cualquier arbitrariedad. Conozco casos, gente de bien, que le cayó juicio rapido, y ahora evitan acercarse a los polis, porque es pararle para hacer una alcoholemia, salir que tiene antecedentes, y le hacen un cacheo a lo b urro a ver si lo pillan por algo.
> 
> *Insisto NO ERES UN BETA, ERES UN JODIDO PATO DE FERIA PARA EL SISTEMA REPRESOR JUDICIAL, VAN A HACER DE TU VIDA UN INFIERNO, PARA LA ESTADÍSTICA.
> PERO TU MISMO VALIENTE, REVIENTALE LA CABEZA A TU MUJERA, QUE SERÁS ALFA....*



En estos caso resulta útil saber que se pueden cancelar tanto los antecedentes penales como los policiales ,previa solicitud pertinente y habiendo cumplido los plazos .


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Borja Escalona dijo:


> Joer 66 mil visitas y 36 páginas por un hilo de marujas



Y esperate que esto tiene cuerda hasta el viernes y más allá si el OP decide contar cómo se resuelve el tema . . 
Podemos hacer una porra , yo apuesto 5 pavos a que la tía se va de birras haga lo que haga y diga lo que diga el OP.


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Al final se han follado a la mujer del OP o que?



Esta en proceso .. hasta el viernes no se sabe ..pero como el OP decida seguir la corriente dominante de pensamiento burbujo pueden precipitarse los acontecimientos.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Ago 2022)

Pues es un buen momento para redefinir los parámetros de la relación. Igual hasta le pillan el gusto al matrimonio abierto o a ir de intercambios, o hacer tríos etc.

Estas cosas se deberían de saber ya si conoces a la pareja, de modo que no te pillen por sorpresa. Si está haciendo algo que ni de broma se corresponde con lo que hasta ahora ha sido, a dado a entender, hay algo raro. Si no, es que simplemente ella es así, lo ha sido siempre y es el OP el que no se coscaba


----------



## Rextor88 (24 Ago 2022)

Yo no sé si alguno lo ha dicho ya pero la solución es fácil.

Le dice a su mujer que le parece genial que quede con otro tío, que incluso le pondría que se lo follara... La respuesta de la put.. esto... de su mujer... le dará la clave.


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Evidencias de que .. de que a el le jode que se vaya por la noche a beber con otra tía. ... Es bastante mas que evidente.
> De todas formas sois unos tibios/as , cuando los planteamientos son tan distintos ninguna persona aguanta algo así a no ser que seas un poco debil de mente .



Yo si que o confundo tu mensaje o tu confundes el mio...

Primero que se va a beber con un tio, no con una tia.

Segundo la debilidad de mente es precisamente lo que hace que te joda que tu pareja se vaya a tomar algo con un amigo (y te lo diga, que podría no decirtelo.)

Mi punto es que me sudaría los cojones porque si estoy con una tia es porque confio en ella (cosa imposible, sería como un unicornio), pero como han dicho tu no puedes decirle a otra persona que no puede tener amigos tios, o guapos, o negros, eso es precisamente la debilidad de mente.

Esque ya sois dos que o no os entiendo o no se, qué es lo que haríais en esa situación? le dirías a tu pareja oye tenemos que hablar de lo de irte a tomar algo con felipe, la sientas aquí:







Te sientas y que dices?, oye que me siento celoso? que no me gusta que tengas amigos guapos? que no me invitas a tus planes?

Esque solo por esa hora de mal rollo si fuera al reves yo ya me lo planteaba.

Que ojo, yo no digo que si me viene de golpe con este rollo no se me levante una ceja, pero esque lo suyo es no dejar en manos de otra persona tu dependencia emocional, que si se folla a otro la largas sin mas (y esto se nota de muchas maneras).

Otro tema es si hay hijos de por medio y cosas del estilo, pero ahí cada cual que aguante su vela, que muchos se tiran a la piscina de cabeza sin ver si hay agua y luego lloran porque les son infieles, les tratan como si fueran muñecos o les dicen hasta cómo pensar.


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Pues es un buen momento para redefinir los parámetros de la relación. Igual hasta le pillan el gusto al matrimonio abierto o a ir de intercambios, o hacer tríos etc.



Si los dos quieren no veo el inconveniente.... El problema es que uno quiera y el otro no, pero lo permita. Solo puede salir mal .


----------



## richibichi (24 Ago 2022)

partiendo de la suposición de que no es troll, coincido en que ya se la han follado.

Es más, a ella se la suda ya tanto el op que no se corta en decirle: "ahí te quedas, que yo me voy el viernes con éste de copas (o a follar)"


----------



## embalsamado (24 Ago 2022)

Si ha quedado con él porque le hace tilín estás jodido hagas lo que hagas.
De hecho es probable que ella necesite un pretexto moral hacia ella misma y una excusa hacia ti.
Propiciar una discusión y poder espetarte: "pues sabes? a lo mejor resulta que Jorge se preocupa más por mi felicidad que tú".
Una reordenacion de los acontecimientos en la que todo comienza con tus celos, sigue con su enfado y termina con él apareciendo para consolarla.


----------



## mirym94 (24 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Al final se han follado a la mujer del OP o que?



Esperamos segunda parte o reporte, por ir contando


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

embalsamado dijo:


> Si ha quedado con él porque le hace tilín estás jodido hagas lo que hagas.
> De hecho es probable que ella necesite un pretexto moral hacia ella misma y una excusa hacia ti.
> Propiciar una discusión y poder espetarte: "pues sabes? a lo mejor resulta que Jorge se preocupa más por mi felicidad que tú".
> Una reordenacion de los acontecimientos en la que todo comienza con tus celos, sigue con su enfado y termina con él apareciendo para consolarla.



Esto es muy acertado, el 80% de las veces se trata de esto.

Añadiría incluso, que tu propia actitud de celos favorece que ella tire por ese camino.


----------



## richibichi (24 Ago 2022)

embalsamado dijo:


> Si ha quedado con él porque le hace tilín estás jodido hagas lo que hagas.
> De hecho es probable que ella necesite un pretexto moral hacia ella misma y una excusa hacia ti.
> Propiciar una discusión y poder espetarte: "pues sabes? a lo mejor resulta que Jorge se preocupa más por mi felicidad que tú".
> Una reordenacion de los acontecimientos en la que todo comienza con tus celos, sigue con su enfado y termina con él apareciendo para consolarla.



Todo eso es evidente, con el agravante de que el marido se la trae al pairo, hasta el punto de que le dice en la cara que va a quedar con el tipo el viernes, la da igual lo que piense. Vamos que ya se la han follado


----------



## Rextor88 (24 Ago 2022)

El OP tiene mucha suerte porque su mujer le ha salido puta.

Yo llevo años diciendole a la mía que si quiere que se la folle otro, que me gustaría verlo y nada, dice que le da asco que solo me quiere follar a mi...

Algunos tienen mucha suerte...


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Yo si que o confundo tu mensaje o tu confundes el mio...
> 
> Primero que se va a beber con un tio, no con una tia.
> 
> ...



Me equivoqué poniendo tía en vez de tío. 
A la pregunta de que haría en esta situación .. desde luego que hablar con ella y explicarle lo que pienso no. 
Desde luego que no podemos obligar o prohibir a nuestra pareja a que haga nada. De igual manera nuestra pareja tampoco nos puede obligar a que sus actos y formas de ver la vida nos gusten , a que continuemos con ella si no estamos de acuerdo con sus planteamientos vitales . 
Voy a poner un ejemplo para explicarme mejor : 
Yo no puedo obligar a mi pareja a tener hijos así que si para mí es importante tener hijos debo buscar a otra persona que también quiera tenerlos para formar pareja . . Si después de un tiempo ella cambia de opinión y decide que no quiere tenerlos es perfectamente válido ..igual que también es válido que yo terminé la relación y busque otra pareja que coincida conmigo para montar un proyecto de vida comun. 

A mi mujer le molestaría que lo hiciese ,ella no es impulsiva y no me dejaría ni .e prohibiría hacerlo pero simplente sería el principio del fin porque ella sabría que lo que ambos esperamos el uno del otro ha cambiado...


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Me equivoqué poniendo tía en vez de tío.
> A la pregunta de que haría en esta situación .. desde luego que hablar con ella y explicarle lo que pienso no.
> Desde luego que no podemos obligar o prohibir a nuestra pareja a que haga nada. De igual manera nuestra pareja tampoco nos puede obligar a que sus actos y formas de ver la vida nos gusten , a que continuemos con ella si no estamos de acuerdo con sus planteamientos vitales .
> Voy a poner un ejemplo para explicarme mejor :
> ...



Si yo de lo que dices te pillo el punto y estoy de acuerdo, pero esto dónde lo vinculas con el tema que estamos hablando?

Porque en otros mensajes dices lo mismo, que si no hay un proyecto común hay conflicto etc...

En este caso en concreto.

Por cierto, releyendo tu mensaje, me estas diciendo que si tu mujer te ve en una terraza tomando algo con yo que se, tu abogada, o tu compañera del curro, sería el principio del fin?


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> En estos caso resulta útil saber que se pueden cancelar tanto los antecedentes penales como los policiales ,previa solicitud pertinente y habiendo cumplido los plazos .



Puedes tener los antecedentes PENALES cancelados para el Juzgado, p*ero para los Vandeverde o los Caballero Caballero, tu tienes antecedentes policiales PARA SIEMPRE. *


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Si yo de lo que dices te pillo el punto y estoy de acuerdo, pero esto dónde lo vinculas con el tema que estamos hablando?
> 
> Porque en otros mensajes dices lo mismo, que si no hay un proyecto común hay conflicto etc...
> 
> ...



No ,digo que sería el principio del fin si le digo que me voy de marcha a solas con un compañero un finde por la noche ..ella espera que esas cervezas me las tomé con ella ....y yo también espero lo mismo de ella . 

La vinculación con el tema es evidente : la mujer del OP no tiene el mismo concepto de matrimonio que el . Si no no habría publicado si post .


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Puedes tener los antecedentes PENALES cancelados para el Juzgado, p*ero para los Vandeverde o los Caballero Caballero, tu tienes antecedentes policiales PARA SIEMPRE. *



No te entiendo . 
Dudas de que exista un procedimiento para cancelar los antecedentes policiales ? O dudas de que ese procedimiento sea efectivo ?


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> No ,digo que sería el principio del fin si le digo que me voy de marcha a solas con un compañero un finde por la noche ..ella espera que esas cervezas me las tomé con ella ....y yo también espero lo mismo de ella .
> 
> La vinculación con el tema es evidente : la mujer del OP no tiene el mismo concepto de matrimonio que el . Si no no habría publicado si post .



No se, yo creo que eso de tener que hacerlo todo juntos es lo mas toxico a lo que te puedes meter...

Normalmente son ellas las que tiran por esa via, cuidado ahí.


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> No se, yo creo que eso de tener que hacerlo todo juntos es lo mas toxico a lo que te puedes meter...
> 
> Normalmente son ellas las que tiran por esa via, cuidado ahí.



Joder que no puedes ir con un amigo de cañas.... xddd.. lo había pasado por alto.

Colega miratelo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ago 2022)

El OP se ha conectado pero no ha dicho nada.

Mal augurio... tengo un mal augurio...


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> No se, yo creo que eso de tener que hacerlo todo juntos es lo mas toxico a lo que te puedes meter...
> 
> Normalmente son ellas las que tiran por esa via, cuidado ahí.



Joer qué no nos entendemos .. lo de todos juntos es un esperpento .. me refiero que la persona con la que mi mujer tiene que querer salir un finde a tomar unas cervezas es conmigo...y lo mismo aplica conmigo hacia ella . 
El amigo simpático ni siquiera existe en la ecuación .


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Joder que no puedes ir con un amigo de cañas.... xddd.. lo había pasado por alto.
> 
> Colega miratelo



Te autocitas ?? 
. Cada vez entiendo menos


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Manifieste forero ... @david85bcn


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 Ago 2022)

Idoia1133 dijo:


> Vamos, que si eres mujer solo puedes tener amigas…. Yo llevo 37 años casada y en algunas ocasiones he salido a tomar alguna cerveza con un compañero pero para hablar. En la vida le he puesto cuernos a mi marido. Eso si, en los últimos años me he dado cuenta que tengo que relacionarme sólo con mujeres o bien con gays…



De entrada no me creo que seas mujer pero si lo fueses serías UNA PUTA ZORRA DE MIERDA, una mujer decente con pareja no sale a JIJIJEAR con otros hombres. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## GonX (24 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Que queden para un cafe o vais los 3 a tomar cervezas.


----------



## Ratona001 (24 Ago 2022)

No puede quedar con otras personas?
Vaya neuras tenéis.

Hay gente qur tiene amigos atractivos y no por eso se los tiene que follar.

Espabilad

Mira que yo tengo el autoestima en el suelo, estoy protocalva y tal. Y no me dan esas neuras. Si se quiere follar a otra y mandarme a la mierda, pues adelante.

No es mi posesión.


----------



## omin0na (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Yo si que o confundo tu mensaje o tu confundes el mio...
> 
> Primero que se va a beber con un tio, no con una tia.
> 
> ...



BLABLABLA SI ESTOY CON UNA TIA ES QUE CONFIO EN ELLA BLABLABLA.....


Puedes confiar lo que quieras, pero ya lo han dicho por ahi, los humanos nos somos buenos resistiendo tentaciones, lo mejor es evitarlas.....


Todo lo demas, MENSAJE DE BETAS PARA BETAS.....

No conozco ni un alfa que dejara que pasara eso....


----------



## omin0na (24 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No puede quedar con otras personas?
> Vaya neuras tenéis.
> 
> Hay gente qur tiene amigos atractivos y no por eso se los tiene que follar.
> ...



NO TE JUEGAS VIOGEN NI MIERDAS ASI, tu opinion no cuenta en este caso.


----------



## omin0na (24 Ago 2022)

embalsamado dijo:


> Si ha quedado con él porque le hace tilín estás jodido hagas lo que hagas.
> De hecho es probable que ella necesite un pretexto moral hacia ella misma y una excusa hacia ti.
> Propiciar una discusión y poder espetarte: "pues sabes? a lo mejor resulta que Jorge se preocupa más por mi felicidad que tú".
> Una reordenacion de los acontecimientos en la que todo comienza con tus celos, sigue con su enfado y termina con él apareciendo para consolarla.




Perfecto, pero encima de cornudo no va a ser apaleado, si esa discusion se da los dos sabra que la estaba buscando, pero no hay nada peor que que te pase algo y sentir que no has tenido huevos para defenderte a ti o lo tuyo....


----------



## omin0na (24 Ago 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Que queden para un cafe o vais los 3 a tomar cervezas.



Si de verdad es que es un tio de puta madre, no deberia de haber ningun problema en ir los tres juntos.


----------



## GonX (24 Ago 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Si de verdad es que es un tio de puta madre, no deberia de haber ningun problema en ir los tres juntos.



Completamente de acuerdo, asi no queda espacio para los misterios, que a ver, con las redes sociales y el mobil es muy facil hacer la pirula, pero almenos la presencia y el conocerse ya impone un poco mas de respeto y seriedad en el asunto.


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 Ago 2022)

Muchos parece que no pilláis el problema, ella ya JIJIJEA con otro, seguramente ya se la está follando pero ella sigue sin ver claro si ya lo tiene bien atado , contárselo a él demuestra que no lo respeta lo más mínimo y parece que busca una reacción de él para tener motivos para romper llamándolo celoso o algo así , esa tía es una hija de puta y hay que huir de ella.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Trurl (24 Ago 2022)

Tu relación está muerta, amigo. Si se va a follar, la relación está muerta. Cuando se follar a otros tu le sobras, aunque conviváis. Ella empezará a mirarte con cara de oler mierda y te tendrá por un betazo prescindible. Se gastará el dinero con el otro, en hoteles, viajes, juguetes sexuales, lencería íntima. Al final lo normal es que no te aguante más y se vaya del todo.

Si le pones un ultimatum ella te acusará de intolerante, antiguo, rancio. No aceptará seguir contigo y romperá del todo.

La sociedad moderna, los poderes que la controlan, están para destruir a la mujer. Por su naturaleza está pensada para irse con todos, y los.medios lo facilitan, han destrozado todas las reglas de civilización y de estabilidad para romper las familias y que no sean un sistema de apoyo intermiembros. Eso facilita que la gente este más desamparada para combatir a los poderes del estado y de las empresas. Tendrás que tragar con lo que sea. Además, se favorece la bajada de la natalidad, pues los grandes poderes del a Fed y el sistema bancario anglosionista quieren que todo se homogeinice, que no haya culturas nacionales que haya invasión tercermundista y mezcla total de razas. que todo se acepte, que no haya valores. El "valor" que se publicita en todos los medios e instituciones es "la tolerancia", algo que no es ningún valor, sino una flexibilidad en los valores, una estrategia de convivencia para evitar conflictos por asuntos menores. Pero no dicen eso: dicen que tienes que aceptar todo y callarte, te quieren esclavo, sin valores y con mucha tolerancia.

Sólo si los dos sois absolutamente faltos de valores y de amor, destruidos por los medios, muy "modernos", podréis seguir conviviendo. Unos falsos vamos.
Pero no serías más que unos amigos o conocidos que conviven, quizás con derecho a algún roce ocasional. Por eso debes dejarla ya, prepara papeles de divorcio y a otra cosa.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (24 Ago 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Perfecto, pero encima de cornudo no va a ser apaleado, si esa discusion se da los dos sabra que la estaba buscando, pero no hay nada peor que que te pase algo y sentir que no has tenido huevos para defenderte a ti o lo tuyo....



A ver qué haces cuando es "Cena de empresa" esta claro a donde va pero que coño haces.


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No puede quedar con otras personas?
> Vaya neuras tenéis.
> 
> Hay gente qur tiene amigos atractivos y no por eso se los tiene que follar.
> ...



Sabes que .. en realidad si tú novio se folla a su amiga la simpática tampoco tendría que pasar nada ,no es tu posesión .


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> A ver qué haces cuando es "Cena de empresa" esta claro a donde va pero que coño haces.




De que hablas .. te puede poner los cuernos al ir a comprar el pan pero al menos no te lo habrá avisado .


omin0na dijo:


> BLABLABLA SI ESTOY CON UNA TIA ES QUE CONFIO EN ELLA BLABLABLA.....
> 
> 
> Puedes confiar lo que quieras, pero ya lo han dicho por ahi, los humanos nos somos buenos resistiendo tentaciones, lo mejor es evitarlas.....
> ...




Estamos a un paso del : que mi mujer se folle a otros no es importante ,ella no es mi posesión ... Y ojo ,el que quiera tener una relación liberal es perfectamente libre pero dejar de joder a los que queremos una relación clásica . 
. Y no se trata de machismos y feminismos ... Yo doy lo mismo que pido .


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Tu relación está muerta, amigo. Si se va a follar, la relación está muerta. Cuando se follar a otros tu le sobras, aunque conviváis. Ella empezará a mirarte con cara de oler mierda y te tendrá por un betazo prescindible. Se gastará el dinero con el otro, en hoteles, viajes, juguetes sexuales, lencería íntima. Al final lo normal es que no te aguante más y se vaya del todo.
> 
> Si le pones un ultimatum ella te acusará de intolerante, antiguo, rancio. No aceptará seguir contigo y romperá del todo.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo en que la mujer este pensada para irse con todos. Es precisamente al contrario .. nosotros somos los polígamos por biología ,estamos diseñados para esparcir nuestra semilla . 
Las mujeres están más orientadas a la hipergamia pero con el individuo más apto que puedan conseguir y mantener a su lado . 

La monogamia es un acuerdo entre hombre y mujer para que la prole tenga más posibilidades de ser viable ...la idea es transmitir nuestros genes de una forma más efectiva . 
Si no vas a tener hijos la monogamia empieza a dejar de tener sentido .


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Muchos parece que no pilláis el problema, ella ya JIJIJEA con otro, seguramente ya se la está follando pero ella sigue sin ver claro si ya lo tiene bien atado , contárselo a él demuestra que no lo respeta lo más mínimo y parece que busca una reacción de él para tener motivos para romper llamándolo celoso o algo así , esa tía es una hija de puta y hay que huir de ella.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Por eso algunos decimos que en su caso lo que debe hacer es desaparecer ...no discutir y razonar (inútil ) .largandote de casa le dices sin palabras que desapruebas su comportamiento hasta el extremo de que no quieres saber nada de ella ... Se sentirá despreciada y despreciable ,sobre todo después de que el amigo simpático se la folle y la mandé a pastar.. porque el amigo simpático solo quiere follarsela ,,ni de coña la sierra de parea después de ver cómo traiciona a su marido .

Hace años me folle un fin de semana a una tía con novio formal con el que estaba prometida ..el lunes me llama para decir que ha dejado a su novio y que quiere estar conmigo . Se enfadó mucho conmigo cuando le dije que ni de coña iba a salir con una persona que hace lo que ella le ha hecho a su pareja ...no lo entendía ,me llamo de todo y al años siguiente se casó con el pardillo del novio .


----------



## Fausto1880 (24 Ago 2022)

Parece que el autor del hilo se ha tomado un respiro.

Veamos, seguimos sin saber si estamos hablando de una familia, un matrimonio o unos malcasados. Eso es fundamental.
Si hay hijos por medio, el problema de los cuernos pasa a segundo plano. Cualquier aventura o mal paso perderá fuelle rápido con el tirón de los hijos.
Si están malcasados, y llevan años sin tener descendencia, es que ahí no hay nada de verdadero valor. La naturaleza busca su curso y la mujer busca la "lefa preñadora" en palabras de Segismunda.

Veo que habláis de unos métodos muy complicados para saber si la moza es infiel. Es mucho más fácil que eso.
¿Cuándo se ducha? ¿Al acostarse o antes de ir al trabajo?
¿Cuánto tiempo tarda en arreglarse, cuándo lo hace, quién la va a ver cuando está guapa?
¿Qué bragas se pone para ir al trabajo, qué sujetador, qué lápiz de labios?
¿Se esconde para hablar por teléfono?

Tampoco está claro qué es lo que molesta al autor. ¿La posibilidad de perder a la mujer, el orgullo, que ella fornique con otros mientras él no lo ha hecho?
Lo que debe tener muy claro es que buena parte de lo que nos pasa son profecías autocumplidas. Las dudas y debilidad de carácter que pone de manifiesto en sus comentarios pueden ser decisivas para provocar la ruptura.
Yo no me preocuparía tanto por lo que haga ella sino por lo que haga yo. ¡Basta de malgastar el tiempo y de dejarse envejecer! Plantéate un objetivo. Por lo menos, sal a la calle y anda. Cuando te veas un poco mejor físicamente, las niñas empezarán a mirarte (empezando por tu mujer). Quizá entonces seas tú quien prefiera que tenga un lío y te deje tranquilo con los tuyos.


----------



## Punitivum (24 Ago 2022)

EXACTO. 
Entraba a decirle al Autor del hilo que se permitiese hablar con otras mujeres pero ya está bien explicado. Que tome nota y haga caso de la recomendación al pie de la letra.


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> De que hablas .. te puede poner los cuernos al ir a comprar el pan pero al menos no te lo habrá avisado .
> 
> 
> Estamos a un paso del : que mi mujer se folle a otros no es importante ,ella no es mi posesión ... Y ojo ,el que quiera tener una relación liberal es perfectamente libre pero dejar de joder a los que queremos una relación clásica .
> . Y no se trata de machismos y feminismos ... Yo doy lo mismo que pido .



Todas son unas zorras de mierda y te pondrán los cuernos a la mínima oportunidad, más que nada por el morbo de sentirse deseadas por otro , el problema es que la ZORRA en cuestión no lo respeta y ya le dice que JIJIJEA con el otro y que va a salir con el que es una forma suave de decir que se la va a follar. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## mirym94 (24 Ago 2022)

En el momento que te comprometes hay unas normas me da que no lo pilla o no entiende el significado de la alianza. si no las cumples para hacer daño a otra persona mejor quédase soltera, es cosa de respeto mutuo, pero en una sociedad sin valores que vas a pedir. Follar como comer y cambiar de pareja como de camisa.

Para que nos entendamos una persona no es un muñeco de usar y tirar por otro me gusta más.

Cuando se deja se hace por ambas partes pero respetándose. No acuchillando por la espalda o ir de víctima como hacen gran parte de mujeres, la mitad de los tíos si no el 90% siempre buscan comer la oreja y luego lo demás, la veo un poco inocente, el problema no es quedar, el problema es que hay gente que busca otra cosa y intenta manipular metiéndose en vida ajena, llamémosle compañeros de trabajo amigos Ect... Y se de lo que hablo hay mucho cabron/a suelto que siempre mira por su conveniencia y dan consejos que no seguirían ellos mismos ni borrachos.


----------



## JimTonic (24 Ago 2022)

a ver dejamos las cosas claras

1) Cena de trabajo, no se admiten parejas -- Va todo el departamento, perfecto, la mujer y el marido pueden ir perfectamente, porque es un evento del trabajo, 
2) cena de trabajo oficial, con pareja -- Va todo el departamento con las parejas, perfecto, como si estuvieran trabajando

2B) Viaje de ventas y te quedas en otra zona dos días -- pues si tu pareja que es dependiente del mercadona te dice que se tiene que hacer un viaje de 3 dias a portugal para vender pues ya sabes lo que hay, si tu pareja es socio de cuatro casas y se pasa viajando el día a eeuu para cerrar contratos pues es otra cosa. Depende de como sea tu pareja y su trabajo, aquí es la confianza que se tenga, pero en principio te has casado con un pilot@ o medic@ poco puedes hacer sino hay confianza

Ahora empezamos con los grises

3) Voy a casa de unos amigos del trabajo --> aquí debería ir la pareja, si solo va uno algo extraño pasa. Yo no iria a un sitio que no me dejan llevar a mi pareja. Si la pareja dice que no quieres que vayas que te vas a aburrir es un Red Flag de libro

4) Me voy a tomar copas con los del trabajo --> aquí se debería avisar a la pareja, tu le dirias, bueno yo me paso luego por alli, pero en principio esto no me parece una red flag. Pero cuando son muchos, si se hace todos los jueves y los viernes, la dices claramente, que la pareja eres tu y no ellos, y que te incluya en sus actividades, porque tu no estas en una relacion para estar sentado. Esta zona es muy gris, si perdura en el tiempo y hay faltas de respeto, como que tienes planes y los cambia para estar con ellos es una red flag. Si hay divorciadas en el grupo es una RED FLAG, si no esta en casa para cenar es una red flag, si lo hace muchas semanas seguidas es una red flag

5) Nos vamos de viaje de placer todo el departamento y el jefe no admite a parejas -- Joder pues esto seria un evento de trabajo, depende mucho si vais muchos o no,Pero vamos la chica o el chico debería decir que no, que no es una actividad del trabajo y que se queda con la pareja.Aunque claro este tipo de viajes cada vez existen menos. he visto alguno este verano sin cuernos ni nada, pero muy pocos la gente no esta para estas gilipolleces ya. Si hacen muchos así es red flag

Ahora los negros o red flag

6) Me voy con un amigo a tomar una cerveza -- es una falta de respeto y una red flag

7) Me voy con las amig@s a tomar algo -- joder pues llevame que a mi me gusta beber, sino te lleva no sois pareja red flag

8) Se pasa el tiempo hablando con amigos masculinos -- red flag

Red flag significa disponible para divorcio


----------



## LangostaPaco (24 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Amigo y trabajo = cuernos 
Al loro y que no te la peguen


----------



## LangostaPaco (24 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> a ver dejamos las cosas claras
> 
> 1) Cena de trabajo, no se admiten parejas -- Va todo el departamento, perfecto, la mujer y el marido pueden ir perfectamente, porque es un evento del trabajo,
> 2) cena de trabajo oficial, con pareja -- Va todo el departamento con las parejas, perfecto, como si estuvieran trabajando
> ...



Para mi red flag es ir a cualquier sitio del trabajo fuera de horario laboral


----------



## mirym94 (24 Ago 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Amigo y trabajo = cuernos
> Al loro y que no te la peguen



Cuernos que terminan muy mal por qué luego se ven a todas horas y se terminan odiando, al final todo se sabe, se escucha el chismorreo y terminan por dejar el trabajo.

Hay que ser gilipollas para liarse en el curro


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Cuernos que terminan muy mal por qué luego se ven a todas horas y se terminan odiando, al final todo se sabe, se escucha el chismorreo y terminan por dejar el trabajo.
> 
> Hay que ser gilipollas para liarse en el curro



Para eso las subnormalas que se dejan
follar por el jefe en el trabajo, al final se entera todo el mundo y tienen que huir.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Snowball (24 Ago 2022)

Si es que al final pasamos más horas en el trabajo que en casa... 8/9 horas viendo a un tio/a que te pone..


Y para muchas casadas y casados, es El único sitio donde relacionarse a diario y conocer gente...


----------



## mirym94 (24 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Si es que al final pasamos más horas en el trabajo que en casa... 8/9 horas viendo a un tio/a que te pone..
> 
> 
> Y para muchas casadas y casados, es El único sitio donde relacionarse a diario y conocer gente...



Pues yo seré raro por qué pasó olímpicamente y mira que caigo bien pero terminó dando largas y se enfadan, si no voy por gusto y encima tengo que aguantar que me hablen de mierdas que no me interesan lo más mínimo..


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Cuernos que terminan muy mal por qué luego se ven a todas horas y se terminan odiando, al final todo se sabe, se escucha el chismorreo y terminan por dejar el trabajo.
> 
> Hay que ser gilipollas para liarse en el curro



“Donde llenes la olla nunca metas la polla”


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Todas son unas zorras de mierda y te pondrán los cuernos a la mínima oportunidad, más que nada por el morbo de sentirse deseadas por otro , el problema es que la ZORRA en cuestión no lo respeta y ya le dice que JIJIJEA con el otro y que va a salir con el que es una forma suave de decir que se la va a follar.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Hay mujeres que no son así .. en eso no estoy de acuerdo . Por eso mi mujer se parece a mi abuela y no a mi madre , tuve un buen y un mal ejemplo de niño ,supe escoger el bueno.... Y con mi madre me llevo genial ,nadie es perfecto pero doy gracias de que me criase mi abuela .


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

Madre mía, vaya dramas os montáis algunos. 

Anda que no he quedado veces con amigos casados o con novia, incluso siendo mi ex alguno de ellos. No se si pensáis que ella os puede poner los cuernos porque en realidad los flojos y putos sois vosotros...


----------



## jolu (24 Ago 2022)

Besala cuando regrese de la cerveza.
Si sabe a semen es que le ha comido el rabo y se ha tragado el grumo. Si no sabe a semen es que se lo ha echado en el culo.


----------



## en practicas (24 Ago 2022)

Ostias, no te parece normal y tu respuesta es hacer lo mismo?


----------



## machotafea (24 Ago 2022)

H a vuelto a casa ya con la crema de cojón del otro en el pelo y las comisuras labiales? Le ha dado un beso a vuestro hijo? 
Salu2


----------



## richibichi (24 Ago 2022)

Te digo como acaba la cosa:

Posibilidad uno: ya no te quiero, viogen, divorcio, me quedo con todo, mi corazón es así.

Posibilidad dos: Más cariñosa que nunca, me he dado cuenta de todo lo que te quiero. Cuando preguntes por su amiguete del trabajo te dirá "es un capullo ya no me habló con él". Dentro de nada vuelve a las andadas


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> BLABLABLA SI ESTOY CON UNA TIA ES QUE CONFIO EN ELLA BLABLABLA.....
> 
> 
> Puedes confiar lo que quieras, pero ya lo han dicho por ahi, los humanos nos somos buenos resistiendo tentaciones, lo mejor es evitarlas.....
> ...



Y que hacen, las dan dos ostias o algo así?

A esos alfas se los ponen x3, sólo que te dicen que están en la pelu.


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

Me explicas esta frase en este contexto?


----------



## vic252525 (24 Ago 2022)

cuentanos mas!


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Madre mía, vaya dramas os montáis algunos.
> 
> Anda que no he quedado veces con amigos casados o con novia, incluso siendo mi ex alguno de ellos. No se si pensáis que ella os puede poner los cuernos porque en realidad los flojos y putos sois vosotros...



Tía que queda con un ex, directamente a tomar por el culo.


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

Osea que la tienes como una mascota, con esta si, con este no.

Y te creeras feliz o algo, eso te gustaría para ti?

Me parece una bestiada y santa es la que os aguata cosas así.


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Y que hacen, las dan dos ostias o algo así?
> 
> A esos alfas se los ponen x3, sólo que te dicen que están en la pelu.



No es cuestión de alfas ..es cuestión de dignidad y enfoque ... Lo que yo espero de mi pareja es que ella quiera salir a tomarse unas cervezas conmigo y no con otro tío . Si ella prefiere pasar si tiempo con otro que conmigo está bastante claro lo que hay . 

Y ante la pregunta de que hacer ...en realidad nada más desaparecer.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en que la mujer este pensada para irse con todos. Es precisamente al contrario .. nosotros somos los polígamos por biología ,estamos diseñados para esparcir nuestra semilla .
> Las mujeres están más orientadas a la hipergamia pero con el individuo más apto que puedan conseguir y mantener a su lado .
> 
> La monogamia es un acuerdo entre hombre y mujer para que la prole tenga más posibilidades de ser viable ...la idea es transmitir nuestros genes de una forma más efectiva .
> Si no vas a tener hijos la monogamia empieza a dejar de tener sentido .



En realidad, no es así. Eso que dices es lo que se pensaba hasta hace un tiempo, pero la realidad de la especie es que la mujer en tiempos pre-históricos, andaba con varios machos A LA VEZ, y gozaba del favor de todos. Se ha estudiado y es así. Eso de que se queda con el individuo más apto y bla bla, no era así. Hasta tiempos recientes la existencia era incierta, y al individuo más apto se lo podía zampar un dientes de sable, pero la prole crecía al mismo ritmo que ahora. Tenía que haber variedad y repuesto.

Y si te vienes a fijar bien, sin ideas preconcebidas, las mujeres jijijean y tratan de estar a bien con unos cuantos simultáneamente (calientas varias pollas a la vez) para obtener favores de unos y de otros. La gran diferencia con los tiempos antiguos es que antes todos los que hacían favores se las follaban en justo trato recíproco, y ahora las muy zorras tratan de sacar los favores gratis.

Lo de ahora es absolutamente insoportable, porque con el apoyo del Estado (y la correspondiente coacción a los hombres), las mujeres quieren todo gratis, follar con el percentil 10% superior de machos, pero tener los favores de los demás por sus ovarios morenos. Y eso no puede ser. No hay polvo, no hay favores. O como le he aplicado yo a más de una que pedía algún favor notable o costoso: que te lo haga el que te folla.


----------



## machotafea (24 Ago 2022)

Haz que pase

Putismo over 9000


----------



## chortinator (24 Ago 2022)

se la va a follar el otro.

Tu estas gordo y eres un PCM, ella ya te esta buscando sustituto.

Puto vago apuntate al gym o deja de llorar.


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Osea que la tienes como una mascota, con esta si, con este no.
> 
> Y te creeras feliz o algo, eso te gustaría para ti?
> 
> Me parece una bestiada y santa es la que os aguata cosas así.



Yo jamás le prohibiría eso a mi mujer ,como voy a decidir yo con quién pasa su tiempo . Lo único que puedo es decidir sobre mí mismo y decido que con una mujer que prefiere gastar su tiempo de ocio bebiendo a solas con otro hombre un fin de semana por la noche en vez de hacerlo conmigo ,no quiero compartir mi vida . 

Que tiene de malo ?


----------



## Henry Rearden (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Ago 2022)

Si tu mujer te quisiera, sabría que algo así es incómodo para ti y no lo haría. Como estás en proceso de divorcio aunque no lo sabes, pues le da igual incomodarte y se lo va a trincar.

Si en una pareja ambos no intentan agradar el uno al otro, ni es una relación seria ni es nada. A la primera que alguien te incomode de forma consciente, lo mandas a tomar por el culo. Así ha de ser. Nuestro tiempo en este mundo es breve, y no está para gastarlo con quien no nos aprecia y valora.


----------



## McNulty (24 Ago 2022)

Es completamente lógico lo que hace tu mujer. Se ha aburrido y con razón. Tu deberías de hacer lo mismo, pero eres un betazo y no lo harás.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Tía que queda con un ex, directamente a tomar por el culo.



Pues un ex mío que está casado queda con varias de sus ex, incluso ha estado en mi casa en la que otra ex. Y yo estuve de visita en su casa conociendo a su hijo y su mujer. 
En Suiza haciendo el interrail estuve incluso en el estudio de un ex mío suizo y como no había más espacio , dormí en su cama con él sin que pasase nada (él tenía novia, y de hecho le dije que la llamase, que estaría preocupada).

Algunos sois un poco anticuados , inseguros, o es que realmente sois vosotros los que seríais incapaces de estar con una mujer sin follar.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> El OP tiene mucha suerte porque su mujer le ha salido puta.
> 
> Yo llevo años diciendole a la mía que si quiere que se la folle otro, que me gustaría verlo y nada, dice que le da asco que solo me quiere follar a mi...
> 
> Algunos tienen mucha suerte...



No entiendo... ¿eres un cuck? ¿haces humor diciendo que te gustaría serlo? WTF.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (24 Ago 2022)

Yo le diría que ese comportamiento no es ni medio normal y que no quiero que vaya, así sin mas y sin dar mas explicaciones. Si finalmente lo hace ya sabes lo que hay, ve cambiando el chip porque toca divorcio, si ha encontrado algo que le parezca mejor y tiene posibilidades seguramente te deje. Mentalízate y ve preparándote para que no te duela demasiado.

Por otra parte puede que sea un prueba aconsejada por alguna amiguita. Igualmente, solo por plantearte algo así, ya te toca desconfiar. No es trigo limpio.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues un ex mío que está casado queda con varias de sus ex, incluso ha estado en mi casa en la que otra ex. Y yo estuve de visita en su casa conociendo a su hijo y su mujer.
> En Suiza haciendo el interrail estuve incluso en el estudio de un ex mío suizo y como no había más espacio , dormí en su cama con él sin que pasase nada (él tenía novia, y de hecho le dije que la llamase, que estaría preocupada).
> 
> Algunos sois un poco anticuados , inseguros, o es que realmente sois vosotros los que seríais incapaces de estar con una mujer sin follar.



@Ilmac_2.0 también he visto lo que dice elle.

Ahora bien, no lo elevaría a la categoría de normal, pero desde luego no es un evento raro.


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> En realidad, no es así. Eso que dices es lo que se pensaba hasta hace un tiempo, pero la realidad de la especie es que la mujer en tiempos pre-históricos, andaba con varios machos A LA VEZ, y gozaba del favor de todos. Se ha estudiado y es así. Eso de que se queda con el individuo más apto y bla bla, no era así. Hasta tiempos recientes la existencia era incierta, y al individuo más apto se lo podía zampar un dientes de sable, pero la prole crecía al mismo ritmo que ahora. Tenía que haber variedad y repuesto.
> 
> Y si te vienes a fijar bien, sin ideas preconcebidas, las mujeres jijijean y tratan de estar a bien con unos cuantos simultáneamente (calientas varias pollas a la vez) para obtener favores de unos y de otros. La gran diferencia con los tiempos antiguos es que antes todos los que hacían favores se las follaban en justo trato recíproco, y ahora las muy zorras tratan de sacar los favores gratis.
> 
> Lo de ahora es absolutamente insoportable, porque con el apoyo del Estado (y la correspondiente coacción a los hombres), las mujeres quieren todo gratis, follar con el percentil 10% superior de machos, pero tener los favores de los demás por sus ovarios morenos. Y eso no puede ser. No hay polvo, no hay favores. O como le he aplicado yo a más de una que pedía algún favor notable o costoso: que te lo haga el que te folla.



Y porque dices que no es así ?
La monogamia vino de la mano del sedentarismo en el neolítico ,hasta entonces el escenario es más o menos el que tu comentas entre cazadores-recolectores ... 
La monogamia es la evolución del ser humano en el control de los instintos ,fue evolutivamente ventajosa y por eso se extendió por gran parte del planeta . 
Pero si ,tienes razón en que hemos sido polígamos (hombres y mujeres ) durante la mayoría de nuestra prehistoria ...que es como decir que los seres humanos naturalmente somos naturalmente cazadores recolectores porque es lo que hemos sido la mayoría de nuestro tiempo en la tierra . 
Yo más bien hablaba de los últimos 5000 años a esta parte .


----------



## Alfa555 (24 Ago 2022)

Entre mensaje y mensaje el OP se conecta nos leé y no dice nada ... Manifiéstate @david85bcn . 
Le has dicho algo ? . Has hecho la maleta ? Te has ido de putas preventivamente ?


----------



## Rextor88 (24 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No entiendo... ¿eres un cuck? ¿haces humor diciendo que te gustaría serlo? WTF.



No lo soy, no me dejan...


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> @Ilmac_2.0 también he visto lo que dice elle.
> 
> Ahora bien, no lo elevaría a la categoría de normal, pero desde luego no es un evento raro.



Si una relación no ha acabado de mala manera sino de forma civilizada, no hay por qué romper el contacto para siempre. 
Todos mis ligues menos uno eran antes amigos , y no tienen por qué dejar de serlo cuando dejan de ser "pareja". Incluso algunos luego fueron follamigos, pero una vez que ellos o yo tenemos nueva pareja eso se acaba, al menos por mi parte (se da el caso de que uno de ellos sí que quería follar durante una visita a mi casa estando yo sin pareja, pero fui yo la que respetó a su mujer y la que rechazó ese tipo de contacto)


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues un ex mío que está casado queda con varias de sus ex, incluso ha estado en mi casa en la que otra ex. Y yo estuve de visita en su casa conociendo a su hijo y su mujer.
> En Suiza haciendo el interrail estuve incluso en el estudio de un ex mío suizo y como no había más espacio , dormí en su cama con él sin que pasase nada (él tenía novia, y de hecho le dije que la llamase, que estaría preocupada).
> 
> Algunos sois un poco anticuados , inseguros, o es que realmente sois vosotros los que seríais incapaces de estar con una mujer sin follar.



ERROR, las modernidades en las parejas no funcionan, la mayoría de infidelidades se comentén con los ex. Línea roja totalmente.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> @Ilmac_2.0 también he visto lo que dice elle.
> 
> Ahora bien, no lo elevaría a la categoría de normal, pero desde luego no es un evento raro.



Vamos a ver si nos enteramos de la movida. Donde más infidelidades se comentén son con ex, por qué hay vínculos íntimos. 
Quien quiera ir de moderno con esos temas que prepare calcio del bueno, moderno y con cuernos.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Si una relación no ha acabado de mala manera sino de forma civilizada, no hay por qué romper el contacto para siempre.
> Todos mis ligues menos uno eran antes amigos , y no tienen por qué dejar de serlo cuando dejan de ser "pareja". Incluso algunos luego fueron follamigos, pero una vez que ellos o yo tenemos nueva pareja eso se acaba, al menos por mi parte (se da el caso de que uno de ellos sí que quería follar durante una visita a mi casa estando yo sin pareja, pero fui yo la que respetó a su mujer y la que rechazó ese tipo de contacto)



Cuernooooooos. Vamos si yo fuera tu pareja te diría lo siguiente, queda con tu ex y no vuelvas más. Ya quedaremos tú y yo cuando seamos ex...


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Si una relación no ha acabado de mala manera sino de forma civilizada, no hay por qué romper el contacto para siempre.
> Todos mis ligues menos uno eran antes amigos , y no tienen por qué dejar de serlo cuando dejan de ser "pareja". Incluso algunos luego fueron follamigos, pero una vez que ellos o yo tenemos nueva pareja eso se acaba, al menos por mi parte (se da el caso de que uno de ellos sí que quería follar durante una visita a mi casa estando yo sin pareja, pero fui yo la que respetó a su mujer y la que rechazó ese tipo de contacto)



Al loro lo que dice la que defiende quedar con EX:

Incluso algunos luego fueron follamigos, pero una vez que ellos o yo tenemos nueva pareja eso se acaba, al menos por mi parte (se da el caso de que uno de ellos sí que quería follar durante una visita a mi casa estando yo sin pareja.

Ella lo sabe perfectamente, pero egke hay q ser modelno.


----------



## jkaza (24 Ago 2022)

Tiene pinta de superar al jilo de la frutería.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (24 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



" en caso de que sigas queriendo ir sola entenderé que" tienes algún interés por él. (punto)


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Al loro lo que dice la que defiende quedar con EX:
> 
> Incluso algunos luego fueron follamigos, pero una vez que ellos o yo tenemos nueva pareja eso se acaba, al menos por mi parte (se da el caso de que uno de ellos sí que quería follar durante una visita a mi casa estando yo sin pareja.
> 
> Ella lo sabe perfectamente, pero egke hay q ser modelno.



¿Qué pasa con lo que he dicho? No veo el problema, y no tiene NADA QUE VER CON HACERSE EL MODERNO. Los tríos o la bisexualidad son también lo "moderno" y por ahí no paso. 
Simplemente entre gente civilizada y sin rencor funcionamos así. 
Sí, UNO de ellos quería follar UNA vez (lo supe por "ciertas señales", no es que fuera a saco, y de la misma forma con otras "señales" le dejé claro que no) ¿Y? Con ese mismo he quedado muchas veces e incluso conozco a su mujer y no ha pasado NADA. 

Hay gente que no intenta follar cada vez que queda con alguien del otro sexo. 

Si algunos no sois capaces de entenderlo a lo mejor el problema lo tenéis vosotros.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Cuernooooooos. Vamos si yo fuera tu pareja te diría lo siguiente, queda con tu ex y no vuelvas más. Ya quedaremos tú y yo cuando seamos ex...



No he puesto JAMÁS los cuernos a nadie. ¿O no has entendido lo que he puesto? lee bien.
Es más: tampoco consiento que alguien ponga los cuernos a su pareja conmigo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> ERROR, las modernidades en las parejas no funcionan, la mayoría de infidelidades se comentén con los ex. Línea roja totalmente.



Esto no va de modernidades, va de gente que ya eran amigos antes y lo son después. 

No somos animales. Si no eres capaz de quedar con ex sin follar, el problema lo tienes tú.


----------



## richibichi (24 Ago 2022)

Osea que ahora se llama modernidad? Pero vamos esto es tan viejo cómo el propio mundo.

Que guapete mi compañero de trabajo, quedó con él el viernes para irme de copas, tú no puedes venir y no te lo presento, jajaja


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (24 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Da igual lo que le digas y hagas, tu mujer ya pasa de ti y no te quiere.

Yo si fuera tu estaria buscando piso propio. Mas que nada para evitar que prospere contra ti una denuncia por viogen en el divorcio que se te viene encima, por que los cuernos te los vas a llevar seguro (si no los llevas de antes). Tambien seria conveniente que grabases toda conversacion que tengas con ella a partir de esa revelacion que te dio.

Nunca esta de mas tomar precauciones...


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

¿Eing? ¿que me tomó por qué? No tienes NI PUTA IDEA. 
No me propuso nada, dio ciertas señales que hacían pensar que él quería eso y ni se por qué le dio por ahí ese día cuando con ese había quedado multitud de veces, nos llamamos, estamos en facebook, etc...sin sexo de por medio. 
Ninguno de mis ex me toman por guarra , saben perfectamente que no lo soy.

Eres un moro, pensando que cuando un tío quiere sexo es siempre culpa de ella, de que es una guarra. El guarro eres tú.


----------



## fool (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Esto no va de modernidades, va de gente que ya eran amigos antes y lo son después.
> 
> No somos animales. Si no eres capaz de quedar con ex sin follar, el problema lo tienes tú.



Si somos animales , por eso las tías son incapaces de enamorase de ti si no te las follas
Es todo sexo entre los humanos
El amor es un fraude , solo los dioses sabemos lo que es


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (24 Ago 2022)

Da igual. El mal ya está hecho.

Si te ha dicho algo así, es que el proceso de castración ha sido completado de forma satisfactoria. Te considera inofensivo. Simplemente has pasado a ser para ella un simple complemento.
Que le diga una mora a un moro que se va de copas y encima con otro tipo, verás que risa. 

Es indiferente que la dejes ir o que montes una escena. No va a cambiar nada.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Si somos animales , por eso las tías son incapaces de enamorase de ti si no te las follas
> Es todo sexo entre los humanos
> El amor es un fraude , solo los dioses sabemos lo que es



   



-Los hombres dan amor para conseguir sexo
-Las mujeres dan sexo para conseguir amor.


----------



## fool (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> -Los hombres dan amor(dinero) para conseguir sexo
> -Las mujeres dan sexo para conseguir amor (dinero)



Sustituye la palabra amor por dinero/entornito y posición y entonces si


----------



## pagesitawa (24 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



De considerarte SU esposo y ella TÚ mujer, mal lo tienes y peor aun si crees que te va ha ser infiel, es que el matrimonio tiene estas cosas y hay que asumirlas del contrario habértelo pensado mejor antes de comprometerte a serle fiel y más peor que ella hiciera lo mismito.
En mi caso nunca me he casado pero aun así me joderia mucho que mi belencita se jodiera a otro pero por lo menos mi conciencia moral y ética se tendría que joder y poco más.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitawa (24 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Sustituye la palabra amor por dinero/entornito y posición y entonces si



En fin , que los aiga que no sepan diferenciar el sexo del amor no deja que los haya que si y de verdad no pasa absolutamente nada que los DOS puedan hacer y desear.
Anda que?


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Esto no va de modernidades, va de gente que ya eran amigos antes y lo son después.
> 
> No somos animales. Si no eres capaz de quedar con ex sin follar, el problema lo tienes tú.



El vínculo íntimo existe, no me vengas con tonterías de si eres o eres capaz de hacer cosas ...


----------



## bloody_sunday (24 Ago 2022)

Hola soy el de la cervecita, no habrá cagado un hilo un calvo cabron (cornudo now) poniendo si su piba me la folle o no........................................ pues si melafo.... calvo cabron toma calcio que tienes mas cuernos que el Ochaita


----------



## little hammer (24 Ago 2022)

@david85bcn 

A que conclusiones habéis llegado?


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

Vamos de toda la vida, si ves a una ex, sabes que lo tienes más fácil.
Enserio hace falta explicar todo esto?

Estamos en burbuja, los cuentos a otro sitio.


----------



## fool (24 Ago 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> En fin , que los aiga que no sepan diferenciar el sexo del amor no deja que los haya que si y de verdad no pasa absolutamente nada que los DOS puedan hacer y desear.
> Anda que?



si no le das sexo a una tía en unos días o varias semanas , te considera un amigo y se busca a otro . No les cuesta nada traicionarte y como buenas "psicópatas" no sienten ningún remordimiento al hacerlo , pues son animales irracionales igual que todos nosotros.
Las mujeres no pueden amar , su biología hipergamica se lo impide
el amor no existe , existe el interés, pero no el amor
El amor es incondicional y espiritual, no tiene cabida el sexo, el origen de todos los males en la tierra es el sexo vaginal
mi pareja me dejó por no darle sexo , otra ex me dejó cuando se dio cuenta que no tenía entorno ni posición

Por tanto , lo que las mujeres llaman amor hacia su hombre es puro sexo animal 
No hace falta seguir buscando , es básicamente entender de biología animal
una mujer solo ama de verdad a sus crías y a su familia en algunos casos

Por tanto querer a una mujer es el peor negocio que puede tener un hombre
Es más auténtico amar a una muñeca de plástico como @emos_sio_engañás
que amar a una mujer de carne y hueso que solo utiliza a los hombres para sus oscuros planes

Un hombre que sabe está verdad ya nunca más caerá en la trampa del amor ni del matrimonio


----------



## Carpulux (24 Ago 2022)

Lo mejor es que no fuese, sería síntoma de que te respeta.


----------



## pagesitawa (24 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> si no le das sexo a una tía en unos días o varias semanas , te considera un amigo y se busca a otro . No les cuesta nada traicionarte y como buenas "psicópatas" no sienten ningún remordimiento al hacerlo , pues son animales irracionales igual que todos nosotros.
> Las mujeres no pueden amar , su biología hipergamica se lo impide
> el amor no existe , existe el interés, pero no el amor
> El amor es incondicional y espiritual, no tiene cabida el sexo, el origen de todos los males en la tierra es el sexo vaginal
> ...



Por ser que vivimos en el siglo XXI os veo muy esteriotipados además de totalmente superficiales y muy simples, en lo demás poco más.
Anda que?


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> si no le das sexo a una tía en unos días o varias semanas , te considera un amigo y se busca a otro . No les cuesta nada traicionarte y como buenas "psicópatas" no sienten ningún remordimiento al hacerlo , pues son animales irracionales igual que todos nosotros.
> Las mujeres no pueden amar , su biología hipergamica se lo impide
> el amor no existe , existe el interés, pero no el amor
> El amor es incondicional y espiritual, no tiene cabida el sexo, el origen de todos los males en la tierra es el sexo vaginal
> ...



Pero todo esto si ser ex, si ya sois ex la movida cambia, la amistad puede pasar a ser otra cosa en segundos.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

Por cierto si quieres recuperar a una ex, lo mejor es ir de amigo con ella, como ya he dicho anteriormente, siempre te van a mirar con otros ojos. No funciona si no sois ex.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues un ex mío que está casado queda con varias de sus ex, incluso ha estado en mi casa en la que otra ex. Y yo estuve de visita en su casa conociendo a su hijo y su mujer.
> En Suiza haciendo el interrail estuve incluso en el estudio de un ex mío suizo y como no había más espacio , dormí en su cama con él sin que pasase nada (él tenía novia, y de hecho le dije que la llamase, que estaría preocupada).
> 
> Algunos sois un poco anticuados , inseguros, o es que realmente sois vosotros los que seríais incapaces de estar con una mujer sin follar.



Pues llamame anticuado, pero en la vida hay unas formas y unos respetos. Y ese ex tuyo que durmio contigo en la misma cama le falto el respeto a su novia, aunque no pasase nada.


----------



## fool (24 Ago 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Por cierto si quieres recuperar a una ex, lo mejor es ir de amigo con ella, como ya he dicho anteriormente, siempre te van a mirar con otros ojos. No funciona si no sois ex.



Eso solo sirve para que te humillen más , claro que lo intente y la tía me siguió el juego pero me estaba manipulando sin que yo notará nada raro , acabo tan mal la cosa que acabamos en los tribunales


----------



## Abrojo (24 Ago 2022)

Pregúntate por qué a los moros estas cosas les parecen ciencia ficción


----------



## richibichi (24 Ago 2022)

Cariño el próximo finde nos vamos a Lanzarote.

Joer avisa con más tiempo que no tengo ni bañador.

Ah no te preocupes, si tú no vienes


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Eso solo sirve para que te humillen más , claro que lo intente y la tía me siguió el juego pero me estaba manipulando sin que yo notará nada raro , acabo tan mal la cosa que acabamos en los tribunales





fool dijo:


> Eso solo sirve para que te humillen más , claro que lo intente y la tía me siguió el juego pero me estaba manipulando sin que yo notará nada raro , acabo tan mal la cosa que acabamos en los tribunales



No, en ese contexto, hay que saber hacerlo. Tiene su arte.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ago 2022)

MAXIMUM TROLLING. OS LA HAN COLADO:






Gano 83k anuales, 100% remoto y subcontraté a un indio para hacer mi trabajo +historia


LLevo ya 7 años trabajando como sw arquitect, y gracias a mi experiencia soy relativamente bueno en lo que hago. A principios de este año decidí aprovechar mi tiempo en intentar emprender de algún modo. De modo que, y gracias a mi trabajo 100% remoto, terminé subcontratando a un indio que...




www.burbuja.info





Estas tú que una mujera va a echar a perder a un beta-esclavo de 7K mensuales por hacer el bobo con otros...


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Eso solo sirve para que te humillen más , claro que lo intente y la tía me siguió el juego pero me estaba manipulando sin que yo notará nada raro , acabo tan mal la cosa que acabamos en los tribunales



Eso hay que hacerlo muy bien, ella no tiene que ver que tienes otras intenciones y si lo haces bien se vuelve a pillar. Pero seguro que como hombre la cagastes y te entiendo, xq es difícil de controlar.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> Pues llamame anticuado, pero en la vida hay unas formas y unos respetos. Y ese ex tuyo que durmio contigo en la misma cama le falto el respeto a su novia, aunque no pasase nada.



Anticuado.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Anticuado.



Mujeres mujereando.


----------



## omin0na (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Y que hacen, las dan dos ostias o algo así?
> 
> A esos alfas se los ponen x3, sólo que te dicen que están en la pelu.



Dejarla claro que para estar con el, hay que respetar ciertas cosas, y una es no quedar con otros tipos.
Y si ella no quiere aceptar esas normas perfecto, la dejas y pasas de ella.
Dar de hostias a alguien para que esté contigo no es mi idea de ser alfa, sino de ser un beta.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Ago 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Mujeres mujereando.



es mejor al reves. dormir con 3 o cuatro exnovias y dejar a la novia en casa. asi no te llaman anticuado: faltandolas el respeto.


----------



## Ergot Rye (24 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Cada uno por su lado y actomar por culo. Búscate un detective y si la pillas en un renuncio, ya tienes donde joderla


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> es mejor al reves. dormir con 3 o cuatro exnovias y dejar a la novia en casa. asi no te llaman anticuado: faltandolas el respeto.



Oixx si no puedo dormir con mi ex y me pide follar, eres un antiguo tío.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Ago 2022)

45 hojas de hilo

El opener puede hacer un resumen de como esta la situación en su casa a dia de hoy? Le has metido ultimátum o el viernes sale con el fucker?

Te vas a ir de putas para compensar y anticiparte a los cuernos, empatando el partido?


----------



## Abrojo (24 Ago 2022)

Buen hilo troll


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Dejarla claro que para estar con el, hay que respetar ciertas cosas, y una es no quedar con otros tipos.
> Y si ella no quiere aceptar esas normas perfecto, la dejas y pasas de ella.
> Dar de hostias a alguien para que esté contigo no es mi idea de ser alfa, sino de ser un beta.



Pues que quereis que os diga pero estais a un paso de ponerle un burka o una correa, yo la dejaría que haga lo que quiera mientras no me mienta no tengo problema.



david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 23/08 : *
> Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Lo cierto es que me habéis confirmado lo que yo sospechaba: que no es un comportamiento normal.
> En cuanto vuelva del trabajo hablaré con ella y le diré lo siguiente con tono amigable (para que no piense que soy un beta): "Cariño lo que me comentaste de quedar el viernes con Jorge a solas no me parece nada bien. Sabes que confío en ti pero no sé las intenciones de este tio. Si lo prefieres podemos ir ambos y nos divertimos los tres. *Y en caso de que sigas queriendo ir sola entenderé que es un comportamiento que consideras aceptable y haré lo mismo con alguna amiga que lleve tiempo sin ver*"
> 
> ...



Fijaos, ya le habeis convencido de ponerse de morros y encima intentando amenazar con que el va a buscarse una amiga con la que hacer lo mismo SOLO PA JODER, osea chantaje puro y duro, del que se va a comer los mocos porque una tia liga y folla cuando quiere y lo sabe, es una guerra que no puedes ganar.

Esto no es relacionarse, esto es una batalla de reproches, chantajes y mierdas.


----------



## david85bcn (24 Ago 2022)

ahora actualizaré amigos, tengo novedades


----------



## undescontrol (24 Ago 2022)

Pues no es ni medio normal pero bueno. Si hay confianza en la pareja se lo contarás y ella te dirá lo que piensa de buenas maneras.


Enviado desde mi 2201116PG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

Pero si a mi eso me parece estupendo, yo tambien diría lo mismo, hablamos de que tu mujer en un momento puntual decide irse a tomar algo con un amigo y te lo dice, que podría no decirtelo, y de como afrontamos una situación así (siempre que tu mujer sea medio normal y no un puton).

Porque ojo, la mayor parte de las veces, el 70% que ocurre esto es o que ya tienes la cornamenta o viene de camino, pero hablo de que pase en una relación sana, si la relación es sana, sois adultos que estáis bien y tal no me pondría a la defensiva, es lo que intento decir.


----------



## lapetus (24 Ago 2022)

Nadie se cree esto, OP.


----------



## david85bcn (24 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZO 24/08 : 
Aclaración 1: * Algunos preguntáis si tenemos hijos. Por suerte no, pero empezamos a tener una edad (yo 36 y ella 33) y es un tema que últimamente teníamos sobre la mesa. Ambos queremos ser padres y tenemos estabilidad económica para tener un hijo.

Ayer al final no hablamos, estaba demasiado cansado y no tenía ganas de discutir. Esta tarde cuando ha llegado del trabajo se lo he comentado. Le he dicho lo que os comenté por el hilo con las palabras que me iban saliendo. Lo cierto es que se ha mostrado comprensiva al final. Ha empezado diciéndome que si no confiaba en ella, que sólo iba a tomarse un par de cervezas con un amigo que además tiene pareja (esto yo no lo sabía la verdad).
Luego ha empezado a decirme que una relación sin confianza no tiene sentido y que o empiezo a creer de verdad en ella o tarde o temprano la relación se terminará marchitando y terminando (palabras textuales). Al escuchar todo lo anterior me he sentido mal, así que le contesté que bueno que si quería podíamos ir ambos e invitar también a la pareja de Jorge. Me ha dicho que mejor que lo deje estar, que mañana le dirá al susodicho que tiene planes y que finalmente no puede verle. 

Así que de momento yo tranquilo y contento ya que no se verán. Ahora ella está en el sofá con el móvil de risitas (no quiero pensar mal que esté hablando con el tío ese pero tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja, de todos modos intentaré confiar más en ella).

Cualquier novedad actualizo


----------



## omin0na (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pues que quereis que os diga pero estais a un paso de ponerle un burka o una correa, yo la dejaría que haga lo que quiera mientras no me mienta no tengo problema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Osea que ponerla un burka es decirla no quiero que quedes con otros hombres y si quedas yo no quiero estar contigo....
Claro claro, el no puede tener opinión y todo lo que ella haga le tiene que parecer bien .... Si claro.


Ella fijo que tiene sus líneas rojas y el tiene que tener las suyas y para estar juntos tiene que haber acuerdo y sino cada uno por su lado.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> MAXIMUM TROLLING. OS LA HAN COLADO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo he avisado hace unas cuantas páginas yo, que este hijo de puta es un troll con atención a los detalles. Sólo ha cagado un par de hilos en plan troleo. Eso si no es el calvo animando el cotarro.


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Osea que ponerla un burka es decirla no quiero que quedes con otros hombres y si quedas yo no quiero estar contigo....
> Claro claro, el no puede tener opinión y todo lo que ella haga le tiene que parecer bien .... Si claro.
> 
> 
> Ella fijo que tiene sus líneas rojas y el tiene que tener las suyas y para estar juntos tiene que haber acuerdo y sino cada uno por su lado.



No quiero que quedes con otros hombres... no te pongas esa falda tan corta que se te ven los tobillos... etc..

Lo que digo es que en una relación sana esto no debería pasar, que ella te diga que va a tomarse algo con un tio un viernes suele ser cornamenta, pero si te quiere y la quieres hacer un drama e intentar impedirselo o chantajearla es echar gasolina al fuego, si se lo quiere follar lo va a hacer si o si.

Que yo os entiendo lo que quereis decir y parte de razón llevais, pero que cabe la posibilidad tambien de que sea tomarse algo normal y fuera, no se, entre adultos sin mas y sin querer explorar ninguna posibilidad de nada.


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

Pero si coincido con casi todo lo que dices, de hecho lo ha dicho un forero antes, que ellas suelen seguir un guión en estas cosas en las que te van a usar a ti y tus celos para hacer la liana.

Que muchas hacen esto para poner a prueba a sus parejas, para despertar interes o directamente para despertar celos y así validar su propia pelicula en la que tu eres el celoso y ella la damisela que necesita un nuevo principe que la salve.

Pero que pase el 80% de las veces no quiere decir que te tenga que pasar a ti si elegiste bien, si tu tia vale la pena y no es de las que harían algo así, que se vaya a tomar algo me la soplaría.

Y si te equivocaste y estas con una que si lo haría, entonces no le seguiría el rollo y que la den por culo, que haga lo que quiera porque lo va a hacer igual, simplemente que haga las maletas y ya esta.

Pero sin chantajear ni nada, simplemente he tomado la decisión de que no eres lo que quiero, punto, a la puta calle, pero no ponerse a chantajear y a decir si puedes o no puedes ir con este o aquél... no se si me explico.


----------



## omin0na (24 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 24/08 :
> Aclaración 1: * Algunos preguntáis si tenemos hijos. Por suerte no, pero empezamos a tener una edad (yo 36 y ella 33) y es un tema que últimamente teníamos sobre la mesa. Ambos queremos ser padres y tenemos estabilidad económica para tener un hijo.
> 
> Ayer al final no hablamos, estaba demasiado cansado y no tenía ganas de discutir. Esta tarde cuando ha llegado del trabajo se lo he comentado. Le he dicho lo que os comenté por el hilo con las palabras que me iban saliendo. Lo cierto es que se ha mostrado comprensiva al final. Ha empezado diciéndome que si no confiaba en ella, que sólo iba a tomarse un par de cervezas con un amigo que además tiene pareja (esto yo no lo sabía la verdad).
> ...



Me extraña que no haya querido que quedéis los 4 siendo una persona que le cae también el.ideal es que os conozcáis los 4 y si os casos todos bien que podáis quedar más veces todos.

Por cierto la confianza no significa pensar ciegamente que tu pareja nunca va a engañarte....
Confianza es poder hablar cualquier tema que os preocupe, o que penséis que os afecta.

Por ejemplo estoy seguro que yo lo puedo hablar con mi mujer, y al decirle que no me siento seguro, ella me diría "pues ven conmigo"


----------



## omin0na (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> No quiero que quedes con otros hombres... no te pongas esa falda tan corta que se te ven los tobillos... etc..
> 
> Lo que digo es que en una relación sana esto no debería pasar, que ella te diga que va a tomarse algo con un tio un viernes suele ser cornamenta, pero si te quiere y la quieres hacer un drama e intentar impedirselo o chantajearla es echar gasolina al fuego, si se lo quiere follar lo va a hacer si o si.
> 
> Que yo os entiendo lo que quereis decir y parte de razón llevais, pero que cabe la posibilidad tambien de que sea tomarse algo normal y fuera, no se, entre adultos sin mas y sin querer explorar ninguna posibilidad de nada.



Mi mujer quiere que no quede con otras mujeres por la noche ¿Es una mora?


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

Entonces, como capitan, tu puedes ir a tomar algo con una amiga o tambien tienes que dar explicaciones?


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Mi mujer quiere que no quede con otras mujeres por la noche ¿Es una mora?



Pues a mi eso me tocaría los cojones, tomaré algo con quien me de la gana.


----------



## omin0na (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pues a mi eso me tocaría los cojones, tomaré algo con quien me de la gana.



Pues yo la entiendo, y respeto porque entiendo que pueda sentirse incómoda y valoro más que esté tranquila que esa copa a cambio espero lo mismo.


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Pues yo la entiendo, y respeto porque entiendo que pueda sentirse incómoda y valoro más que esté tranquila que esa copa a cambio espero lo mismo.



Vamos que "estar tranquilo" = no nos fiamos el uno del otro...

No veis lo que quiero decir?


----------



## Abrojo (24 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 24/08 :
> Aclaración 1: * Algunos preguntáis si tenemos hijos. Por suerte no, pero empezamos a tener una edad (yo 36 y ella 33) y es un tema que últimamente teníamos sobre la mesa. Ambos queremos ser padres y tenemos estabilidad económica para tener un hijo.
> 
> Ayer al final no hablamos, estaba demasiado cansado y no tenía ganas de discutir. Esta tarde cuando ha llegado del trabajo se lo he comentado. Le he dicho lo que os comenté por el hilo con las palabras que me iban saliendo. Lo cierto es que se ha mostrado comprensiva al final. Ha empezado diciéndome que si no confiaba en ella, que sólo iba a tomarse un par de cervezas con un amigo que además tiene pareja (esto yo no lo sabía la verdad).
> ...



Madre mía te ha hecho el lío. Ahora se verán a escondidas cuando le salga del pepe y encima ella queda de víctima y tu de celópata.

Buen hilo


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Mujeres mujereando.



Te recuerdo que quedo con HOMBRES, por lo tanto también hay hombres hombreando.


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Madre mía te ha hecho el lío. Ahora se verán a escondidas cuando le salga del pepe y encima ella queda de víctima y tu de celópata.
> 
> Buen hilo



Si como han dicho posiblemente sea falso, pero el debate estaba interesante.

Pero vamos es bastante realista la contestación de la tia, la cornamenta si quiere te la pone si o si, lo único que consigues con estas actitudes es quedar mal.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues un ex mío que está casado queda con varias de sus ex, incluso ha estado en mi casa en la que otra ex. Y yo estuve de visita en su casa conociendo a su hijo y su mujer.
> En Suiza haciendo el interrail estuve incluso en el estudio de un ex mío suizo y como no había más espacio , dormí en su cama con él sin que pasase nada (él tenía novia, y de hecho le dije que la llamase, que estaría preocupada).
> 
> Algunos sois un poco anticuados , inseguros, o es que realmente sois vosotros los que seríais incapaces de estar con una mujer sin follar.



Esto es lo más interesante del hilo por otra parte. ¿Cuántos ex tienes por ahí para que te ofrezcan techo y lecho?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 24/08 :
> Aclaración 1: * Algunos preguntáis si tenemos hijos. Por suerte no, pero empezamos a tener una edad (yo 36 y ella 33) y es un tema que últimamente teníamos sobre la mesa. Ambos queremos ser padres y tenemos estabilidad económica para tener un hijo.
> 
> Ayer al final no hablamos, estaba demasiado cansado y no tenía ganas de discutir. Esta tarde cuando ha llegado del trabajo se lo he comentado. Le he dicho lo que os comenté por el hilo con las palabras que me iban saliendo. Lo cierto es que se ha mostrado comprensiva al final. Ha empezado diciéndome que si no confiaba en ella, que sólo iba a tomarse un par de cervezas con un amigo que además tiene pareja (esto yo no lo sabía la verdad).
> ...



Las mujeras son expertas en darle la vuelta a las cosas...

Este "giro de guión" me cabrea, aunque no me sorprende... típico de ellas hacer esto.

En ocasiones me jode estar sin pareja, pero luego leo estas cosas y recuerdo lo que era.

Mis semanas siempre eran (aproximadamente): 1 día muy bien, 4 regular, y 2 mal... y vuelta a empezar el ciclo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Esto es lo más interesante del hilo por otra parte. ¿Cuántos ex tienes por ahí para que te ofrezcan techo y lecho?



Total de tíos con los que he salido EN TODA MI VIDA: CUATRO. 
Y cuatro son el total de mis ex. 

Lecho solo me ofreció uno siendo ya ex , porque estaba de interrail y porque hacía años que no nos veíamos, al ser él suizo. Eso fue algo excepcional. 

Los otros me ofrecían techo cuando no tenían nueva pareja. No voy a ir a alojarme a sus casas incluso aunque yo me lleve bien con sus novias/mujeres en los casos en los que las conozco en persona.


----------



## SineOsc (24 Ago 2022)

Quedar mal... es igual a quedar de infantil, de inseguro, de lo que sea, digo quedar porque es la impresión que daría esa persona en el momento, pero si lo piensa de verdad da igual como quedes, esque eres así. Y la pareja seguramente ya lo sepa.

No se, pero yo me construyo por así decirlo para no ser así, no es la clase de persona que quiero ser macho.

Y si puede parecer frio tener una relación así, pero ya lo he dicho, no puedes depender emocionalmente de otras personas.


----------



## Charles B. (24 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



El otro hombre era yo, pero no te preocupes. Sólo le he roto el culo. Te sigue amando.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (24 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pues que quereis que os diga pero estais a un paso de ponerle un burka o una correa, yo la dejaría que haga lo que quiera mientras no me mienta no tengo problema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un hombre de verdad la deja las cosas claras y no tiene que decirla ni mucho menos q se va con un aamia suya como un pringao.


시켈 ! dijo:


> Te recuerdo que quedo con HOMBRES, por lo tanto también hay hombres hombreando.



Teniendo pareja y quedas con hombres a solas . En mi pueblo eso tiene un nombre.


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Ago 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Un hombre de verdad la deja las cosas claras y no tiene que decirla ni mucho menos q se va con un aamia suya como un pringao.
> Teniendo pareja y quedas con hombres a solas . En mi pueblo eso tiene un nombre.



Ooh, qué escándalo quedar con hombres A SOLAS.
Vamos, que te la suda que dejé claro que no hago nada, tú a lo tuyo.

Sí, tiene un nombre: MORO.


Por cierto: la mayoría de las veces SON ELLOS LOS QUE QUEDAN CONMIGO TENIENDO ELLOS PAREJA., no yo teniendo pareja. 
¿Qué nombre tiene eso cuando son ellos los emparejados que quedan a solas con una mujer? ¿o para eso no tienes nombre, so jeta?


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (25 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ooh, qué escándalo quedar con hombres A SOLAS.
> Vamos, que te la suda que dejé claro que no hago nada, tú a lo tuyo.
> 
> Sí, tiene un nombre: MORO.
> ...



En mi pueblo lo que tú haces tiene un nombre.


----------



## SineOsc (25 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ooh, qué escándalo quedar con hombres A SOLAS.
> Vamos, que te la suda que dejé claro que no hago nada, tú a lo tuyo.
> 
> Sí, tiene un nombre: MORO.
> ...



Calla mujera, estamos hablando los hombres.








xd


Yo conocía a uno que le ponía los tochos a la novia y me lo defendía a muerte, cuando le pregunte si ella podía hacer lo mismo me decía que no que ella no...

Pues acaban de tener un hijo, pobre mujer.

Y pobre el, porque con esa mentalidad se va a dar una ostia tambien, y la novia si... sabe ser simpatica pero un rato, luego ya se le ve la neura.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (25 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> si no le das sexo a una tía en unos días o varias semanas , te considera un amigo y se busca a otro . No les cuesta nada traicionarte y como buenas "psicópatas" no sienten ningún remordimiento al hacerlo , pues son animales irracionales igual que todos nosotros.
> Las mujeres no pueden amar , su biología hipergamica se lo impide
> el amor no existe , existe el interés, pero no el amor
> El amor es incondicional y espiritual, no tiene cabida el sexo, el origen de todos los males en la tierra es el sexo vaginal
> ...



Se adora a un cuerpo hermoso y son tan realistas que te entiendes con ellas sin hablar.


----------



## LuisZarzal (25 Ago 2022)

Vaya forma de hablar con la parienta. Se puede decir lo siguiente:

- Ve con quien quieras, no te puedo prohibir nada. Pero si te vas con un hombre sin estar yo delante, sea amigo o alien, a tomar unas cervezas, cuando vuelvas no estaré aquí.

Y no, no es una reacción infantil. No existe la amistad entre un hombre y una mujer. Que quede con otro es faltarte al respeto. Significa que quiere un pagafantas en el mejor de los casos o que está preparando una liana. En cualquiera de los casos el otro está tratando de meterse en sus bragas y ella lo sabe. 
Si quiere salir a divertirse lo hace contigo. 

Y no, esto no es machismo. Es una pareja.

Ahora decidme cuántas mujeres aguantarían que su hombre se fuese de cañas con otra, por mucho que esa otra tuviese pareja.


----------



## Alfa555 (25 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pues que quereis que os diga pero estais a un paso de ponerle un burka o una correa, yo la dejaría que haga lo que quiera mientras no me mienta no tengo problema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No nos ha hecho caso ,si lo hubiese hecho la habría mandado a pastar... En lugar de eso se pone a chantajearla con tonterías infantiles ( eso no se dice ,se hace y punto ) . 
También te digo que si el OP actua en base a lo que lea en un foro de internet el problema no está en el foro precisamente.


----------



## Alfa555 (25 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Pero si coincido con casi todo lo que dices, de hecho lo ha dicho un forero antes, que ellas suelen seguir un guión en estas cosas en las que te van a usar a ti y tus celos para hacer la liana.
> 
> Que muchas hacen esto para poner a prueba a sus parejas, para despertar interes o directamente para despertar celos y así validar su propia pelicula en la que tu eres el celoso y ella la damisela que necesita un nuevo principe que la salve.
> 
> ...



Yo te he entendido perfectamente y conocido plenamente . No es chantaje ,es la elección lógica .


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Te iba decir algo pero llego tarde. A estas alturas ya está embarazada de trillizos. ¿Los vas a reconocer? ¿O depende de la raza?


----------



## Alfa555 (25 Ago 2022)

Bueno . Tras leer la actualización del OP de hoy que básicamente es que ella se lo ha llevado a su terreno ,paso de intervenir más . Este hombre ya está divorciado y aún no lo sabe . Tan solo te deseo una separación lo menos traumática posible . 

Suerte


----------



## Sibarita (25 Ago 2022)

Agosto finaliza por fin con un 9/10.

En caso (que lo dudo mucho) que no sea un invent, le doy menos de un año a esa relación.
Me atosigas, no confías en mí, necesito tiempo, quiero pensar, me voy a casa de mis padres unos días… 

Adiós.


----------



## Alberto352 (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Qué tal chaval. ¿Preparado para partirle las piernas a ese cabrón dentro de poco ya? Que ya es jueves hoy. Mañana es viernes y hay un cabrón que se quiere follar a tu mujer.


----------



## Alberto352 (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Ah y muy mal aceptando y estando contento por frustrar sus planes. A lo mejor dice la verdad. Yo que tú le diría otra vez que vaya. Y le pediría perdón, ya que es el momento perfecto y así se confía y piensa que estás desesperado.

Y después la sigues o el detective, tienes buena situación económica además dijiste, será como comprar una PS5 o así como mucho digo yo.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (25 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ooh, qué escándalo quedar con hombres A SOLAS.
> Vamos, que te la suda que dejé claro que no hago nada, tú a lo tuyo.
> 
> Sí, tiene un nombre: MORO.
> ...



Fea, si quieres quedar conmigo así directamente y conocer a un hombre de verdad, no hace falta que hagas más el paripé. Tú dile a tu novio y a tu ex que quedas con un hombre de verdad y ya esta, la que me va querer follar a mi eres tú y no al revés, como tu ex mariquitas. Madre mía, que mierda de hombres te rodeas.


----------



## omin0na (25 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Si como han dicho posiblemente sea falso, pero el debate estaba interesante.
> 
> Pero vamos es bastante realista la contestación de la tia, la cornamenta si quiere te la pone si o si, lo único que consigues con estas actitudes es quedar mal.



Y hablas de confianza....


Por supuesto que le puede poner los cuernos cuando quiera, y ahora las cartas están sobre la mesa.


¿Crees que es confianza no poder decir lo que piensas opinas o los miedos que tienes a tu mujer, por miedo a quedar mal?

Al menos ambos sabrán que él dijo la verdad y si ella queda con el otro a partir de ahora, los dos sabrán que ella lo ha hecho o mintiendo o demostrando que le importa una mierda los sentimientos de el.


----------



## omin0na (25 Ago 2022)

@HeyJoe!! 
Estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo que pueden ir los tiros por donde dices, sin saber otras conversaciones privadas es difícil de saber.
Pero bastante probable.

Dando esto por probable, la siguiente pregunta es: ¿A una mujer que da este tipo de aviso, tu la preñarias? ¿Ten en cuenta que el riesgo para el varón se multiplica a partir de ese momento?es decir, ¿Aceptarías el riesgo o la dejarías marchar?


----------



## omin0na (25 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ooh, qué escándalo quedar con hombres A SOLAS.
> Vamos, que te la suda que dejé claro que no hago nada, tú a lo tuyo.
> 
> Sí, tiene un nombre: MORO.
> ...



La mayoría de las tías consideran un escándalo que su pareja quede con otra chica a solas un viernes noche a tomar cervezas.(que es justo lo que la mujer del forero iba a hacer)

¿Eso las convierte en moras?


----------



## omin0na (25 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> si no le das sexo a una tía en unos días o varias semanas , te considera un amigo y se busca a otro . No les cuesta nada traicionarte y como buenas "psicópatas" no sienten ningún remordimiento al hacerlo , pues son animales irracionales igual que todos nosotros.
> Las mujeres no pueden amar , su biología hipergamica se lo impide
> el amor no existe , existe el interés, pero no el amor
> El amor es incondicional y espiritual, no tiene cabida el sexo, el origen de todos los males en la tierra es el sexo vaginal
> ...



Quiero pensar que estás equivocado,porque sino yo tb estoy jodido...


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Ago 2022)

Qué situación más ridícula, si ella misma piensa que la culpa es tuya por no tener confianza. Lo siento pero ella es un ser despreciable.


----------



## omin0na (25 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Bueno . Tras leer la actualización del OP de hoy que básicamente es que ella se lo ha llevado a su terreno ,paso de intervenir más . Este hombre ya está divorciado y aún no lo sabe . Tan solo te deseo una separación lo menos traumática posible .
> 
> Suerte



Fin del hilo y podemos ir saliendo, yo no quería ponérselo tan claro.
Pero las posibilidades de que pase lo que has dicho son altísimas.


----------



## omin0na (25 Ago 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Agosto finaliza por fin con un 9/10.
> 
> En caso (que lo dudo mucho) que no sea un invent, le doy menos de un año a esa relación.
> Me atosigas, no confías en mí, necesito tiempo, quiero pensar, me voy a casa de mis padres unos días…
> ...



Solo le voy a añadir una cosa al forero, te va a doler menos terminar esa relación ahora, que dejar que la duda te corroa y acabar en el mismo sitio igualmente.
Fijate que ya está haciéndolo , si la ves en el sofá de risas por el WhatsApp.
Y la secuencia que te acaba de exponer aquí Sibarita, es lo más probable que te pase.
Pero por el camino está duda te va a destrozar, y al final comprenderás que es mejor estar solo que estar asi.

Se que no me vas a hacer caso, pero lo mejor para ti sería saltarte todos estos pasos, en cuanto se te confirme que ya no va a ser lo mismo por las dudas que acaban de nacer en ti.


----------



## fool (25 Ago 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Quiero pensar que estás equivocado,porque sino yo tb estoy jodido...



Yo cometí dos errores.
1) enamorarme de una bruja y no lo digo despectivamente , su madre era bruja y ella también, vamos que me hicieron magia negra después de :
2) vengarme . podía.tener todas las razones del mundo para hacerlo igual que Putin entrar en la guerra.
cualquiera que.conociera mi historia sabría que ella me manipuló desde minuto 1 de la relación y por el daño.quee hizo más de un hombre ha matado por mucho menos que lo mío

Ahora? Porque fue un error vengarse?
Por lo que llaman la black pill o píldora negra , determinismo biológico, porque ni ella ni yo fuimos nunca responsables de nuestros actos y por tanto nadie es culpable

Esto lo descubrí estudiando la gematria , cábala. Escribí un libro sobre ello , se puede leer en Scribd "numerología, gematria y kaballah"

En ese libro se observan pruebas de ese determinismo matemático universal .

Ejemplo:
el profeta Mahoma murió a los 63 años
en gematria la palabra Muhammad tiene un valor numérico de 74
Muhammad Ali murió a los 74 años
Murio el día 6/3
Murió en el año 2016 siendo este número el número triangular 63
es decir 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+...+63 son 2016
Con esta información en su mano y antes de que sucediera el fallecimiento un tal Zachary Hubiera predijo la muerte de Mohame Ali con éxito 

Zachary es el experto más famoso del mundo en gematria .


----------



## kalvin (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 24/08 :
> Aclaración 1: * Algunos preguntáis si tenemos hijos. Por suerte no, pero empezamos a tener una edad (yo 36 y ella 33) y es un tema que últimamente teníamos sobre la mesa. Ambos queremos ser padres y tenemos estabilidad económica para tener un hijo.
> 
> Ayer al final no hablamos, estaba demasiado cansado y no tenía ganas de discutir. Esta tarde cuando ha llegado del trabajo se lo he comentado. Le he dicho lo que os comenté por el hilo con las palabras que me iban saliendo. Lo cierto es que se ha mostrado comprensiva al final. Ha empezado diciéndome que si no confiaba en ella, que sólo iba a tomarse un par de cervezas con un amigo que además tiene pareja (esto yo no lo sabía la verdad).
> ...



*relación sin confianza no tiene sentido y que o empiezo a creer de verdad en ella o tarde o temprano la relación se terminará marchitando y terminando* (Siento decirte que ya hace tiempo que está buscando una liana en la que colgarse para dar el salto, es la típica contestación en la que le has frustrado los planes y te coacciona con tus sentimientos)
Si no quiere que quedéis los 4 por algo será, si solo fuese una amistad, no entiendo el motivo por el cual no podría compartir sus amistades con su pareja. Lo mejor es que os planteéis que tipo de relación queréis tener y exponerlo cláramente, sobre todo antes de caer en el error de tener hijos ya que los hijos tienden a separar más que unir, así que si no hay mucho margen para la desafección que provocan estos, el resultado final ya se sabe....
Ponerte de nuevo en mercado no te llevará más de 1 año.....
Suerte


----------



## jolumamados (25 Ago 2022)

Dos no follan si uno no quiere....


----------



## Disolucion (25 Ago 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA

No he leido todas las respuestas despues de la actualizacion y probablemente ya se ha dicho:

Cuidado con tu chica, chaval, habilmente TE HA PASADO LA CULPA A TI, con el rollito de la confianza.

Y tu has picado.

Lo de que tenga un minimo de empatia y vea que la situacion que ELLA ha generado ya para otro dia.
jajajajajajaj

Pero que morro tienen las empoderadas.


----------



## Lady_A (25 Ago 2022)

Atento al troll que contrata indios.

Su mujer esta de risas con el movil que perfectamente puede estar viendo vídeos de gatitos o riéndose de memes que se mandan a los grupos del trabajo y el rayado.

De verdad que os coméis toda la mierda del mundo.

Y la solución que le disteis es amenazarla con "si tu lo haces yo salgo con otra" que viendo el nivel de paranoia puede ser que EL le ponga los cuernos solo porque cree que ella se los va a poner ya que se le ve poco estable mentalmente.

Arreglando un problema con una amenaza, con dos cojones.

Lo mejor es abordar el.tema sin amenazas y con naturalidad.

Sobre lo que te ha contestado tu mujer, es verdad troll. Claro que no va a ir, por ti, quieras o no, tu pintas poco alli, que el tipo no te conoce y tendrá que dar mil explicaciones para decir que porque vas, mira si le importa poco que por librarse de tener que explicar que va a ir con alguien mas, le dice que nada. Pero tu sigues r que r y ella ya te ha dicho lo que piensa: Ha cedido por ti y porque nunca se lo has pedido pero le ha gustado cero que se lo pidas porque no te sabia tan neurótico.

Esta claro que si pasa otra vez y volvéis al mismo punto, ella no te lo va a pedir o si te lo comenta no aceptara un no, y si se lo vuelves a pedir quedaras como lo que eres un inseguro, un celoso que encima por seguir los consejos de estos tipos hasta querías destrozar tu relación con amenazas o extorsiones.

Tio enterate ya, si tu mujer quiere ponerte los cuernos te dice que queda con una amigA o un grupo de amigos del trabajo, y es ese amigo, no te lo va a decir. 

*Y no te va a poner los cuernos por salir una noche, ni hay tiempo material ni te diría que va con un tio.*

Otra cosa es que a ti no te parezca adecuado que salga sola con un amigo, pero cuernos no te va a poner. Por eso te falta confianza, sera que lo haces trollazo porque crees que te falta el respeto porque segun tu mente no es adecuado, porque pasar no va a pasar nada.




david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...


----------



## Sibarita (25 Ago 2022)

Yo conozco muchas parejas que llevaban años y años juntos, separación y en un año o menos bombo y todo lo que no hicieron con su ex.

Efectivamente esa gente es muy inmadura y son los típicos que se han pasado la relación con juegos de celos y de gilipolleces varias.
Es que la modernidad para esas cosas está muy bien para la película de las tres del sábado. En la vida real una pareja que tiene un bebé si ella dice eso y el otro acepta, es el principio del fin.


----------



## Sibarita (25 Ago 2022)

Una cosa es el control y otra la falta de respeto.

No se puede poner en bandeja que te falten el respeto porque una vez que pasa ya se ha creado un precedente. Cometiste un error pero ellos dos faltaron el respeto, porque la amiga también es de traca que no dijera; bueno os dejo que se hace tarde para el crío. Un poco de vergüenza al menos tendría que haber tenido.


----------



## Lady_A (25 Ago 2022)

Por supuesto que es un neurotico. Se esta comiendo la cabeza porque se rie con el movil. Nada neurico el tipo. Tampoco es celoso ni neurotico pensar que alguien que te va a poner los cuernos va avisando. Nadie que te vaya a poner los cuernos avisa, ergo esta siendo celoso sin motivo, por eso decir que sale con un tio solo puede ser que SALE, solo, con un tio. Si quisiera ponerte los cuernos, no diría que sale con un tio y se libra de aguantar sermones.


Otra cosa es que el forero lo considere no apropiado para con el o la relacion pero por los cuernos no, ese argumento es de lo mas irracional.


Tu eras una tia. Sorpresa! Estas en un foro lleno de machistas y van a juzgar la misma conducta de manera diferente.

Como digo una cosa es que el forero no quiera que salga porque lo considere fuera de lugar con el o como comentas una especie de falta de respeto con el o con la pareja. Pero por cuernos no, pensar que te va a poner los cuernos es de ser un inseguro y un celoso, nadie avisa que sale con el otro sexo va a ponerte los cuernos. Es de lo mas absurdo. El que quiere ser infiel se monta otro tipo de película y muy probablemente la pareja ni se entere en mucho tiempo. 

Son cosas diferentes. Uno son celos irracionales y lo otro es porque no le guste porque no lo considere apropiado con el o los códigos de pareja.


----------



## PiterWas (25 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> nadie avisa que sale con el otro sexo va a ponerte los cuernos. Es de lo mas absurdo



Pero que pvto virgen doricueva estas hecho

Llevan haciendo eso decadas, porque es mucho mas comodo no inventar cuartadas

A cuantas zorras me habre follado yo cuando ella le decia al marido que yo era un amigo y que ibamos a tomar algo , hasta se inventaron que yo era su profe de yoga


----------



## Fenris (25 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Pero que pvto virgen doricueva estas hecho
> 
> Llevan haciendo eso decadas, porque es mucho mas comodo no inventar cuartadas
> 
> A cuantas zorras me habre follado yo cuando ella le decia al marido que yo era un amigo y que ibamos a tomar algo , hasta se inventaron que yo era su profe de yoga



Y ahora no confías en las mujeres ni en los hombres. Te compadezco.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Pero que pvto virgen doricueva estas hecho
> 
> Llevan haciendo eso decadas, porque es mucho mas comodo no inventar cuartadas
> 
> A cuantas zorras me habre follado yo cuando ella le decia al marido que yo era un amigo y que ibamos a tomar algo , hasta se inventaron que yo era su profe de yoga



Es esa,

todo el que se ha follado a casadas ha visto el mismo infierno, a los verdaderos demonios,

como montan pollos de la nada para discutir con su pareja y así escaquearse unas horas con la excusa del enfado (esas horas son para follar),

como se autoconvencen de que sus esposos no las atienden y por ello merecen ser corneados,
"Ej que no vino a recogerme en el trabajo gñe"
"No me hace caso gñe"

cuando te cuentan las movidas de sus otras amigas casadas más putas que las gallinas,

etc, etc.

*El OP si no es un troll merece todo lo que le pasa, ahora ella le suelta toda esa mierda de la "confianza" para hacerle sentir culpable...
y el betazo no la manda a tomar por culo 

Poco les pasa a estos betazos.


----------



## Larata (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver ¿Tú eres tonto? Tu mujer ya había quedado con otro pavo a solas para irse de cervezas. ¿Quieres el calcio ya?

Solo el proponer semejante barbaridad es motivo de divorcio.


----------



## Larata (25 Ago 2022)

jartandelatungla dijo:


> Ahá ¿y para qué vienes a contar aquí tus futuros cuernos?
> 
> Yo quedaría con una amiga el mismo día ¿la tienes?



Y si no la tiene Pasion.com y prau


----------



## Al-paquia (25 Ago 2022)

Las relaciones de pareja sin hijos no tienen sentido, no sé para qué os torturáis tanto.


----------



## PiterWas (25 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es esa,
> 
> todo el que se ha follado a casadas ha visto el mismo infierno, a los verdaderos demonios,
> 
> ...



Esa es la pvta realidad que los manginas subnormales ignoran 

Estar en la cama con una zorra y ver mensajes de su marido pidiendola perdon, que iba cambiar y que por favor que la cogiera el telefono   

Me acuerdo una que llego a la playa de noche y se follo a todo kiski en fila uno de tras de otro, sonaba el telefono todo el rato cuando lo cogio tenia el volumen muy alto y se pudo oir como el la decia "cariño donde estas, no te pngas asi, por favor hablemos"


----------



## PiterWas (25 Ago 2022)

Fenris dijo:


> Y ahora no confías en las mujeres ni en los hombres



Aunque no hiciera eso igualmente no confiaria en nadie que no conozca

Subnormal


----------



## parserito (25 Ago 2022)

Venir a pedir consejo a burbuja, foro de colgaos psicópatas de medio pelo, ya es de ser medio tonto. Hacerles caso es de ser tonto entero.

¿Que a lo mejor la mayoria de foreros tienen razon y tu mujer es un putón? Obviamente es posible.

¿Que a lo mejor solo quiere tomar una puta cerveza con otra persona? Tambien es posible.

Solo tu puedes juzgar qué tipo de persona es tu mujer, desde luego un forero random desde la barra del bar o la doritocueva no va a tener ni puta idea.


----------



## PiterWas (25 Ago 2022)

parserito dijo:


> ¿Que a lo mejor solo quiere tomar una puta cerveza con otra persona? Tambien es posible.



Pasame el numero de tu mujer, solo quiero tomar algo con ella


----------



## parserito (25 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Pasame el numero de tu mujer, solo quiero tomar algo con ella



Por supuesto, aqui tienes 655067892


----------



## Fenris (25 Ago 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Aunque no hiciera eso igualmente no confiaria en nadie que no conozca
> 
> Subnormal



No hacia falta que firmaras tu mensaje.


----------



## JuanMacClane (25 Ago 2022)

50 páginas y nadie se lo ha dicho

Apúntate al gym y 0 contacto


----------



## mmm (25 Ago 2022)

@Lenina 
@sepultada en guano


----------



## Scarjetas (25 Ago 2022)

No tiene porqué pasar nada, mi mujer salió un día con un compañero de clase y la llevo a un museo y se fueron a tomar algo y qué...a mí no me gustan los museos, pués si otro la lleva que más da, hasta de fiesta se ha ido y qué... encima el chico se comportó como un caballero, desde luego llevan razón algunos diciendo que esto está lleno de nuncafollistas y añadiría misóginos encima, esto es alucinante. Así pasa que termináis con zorras inmundas y cosificais al resto


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Ayer al final no hablamos, estaba demasiado cansado y no tenía ganas de discutir. Esta tarde cuando ha llegado del trabajo se lo he comentado. Le he dicho lo que os comenté por el hilo con las palabras que me iban saliendo. Lo cierto es que se ha mostrado comprensiva al final. Ha empezado diciéndome que si no confiaba en ella, que sólo iba a tomarse un par de cervezas con un amigo que además tiene pareja (esto yo no lo sabía la verdad).



Tiene pareja, sí, "jiji, como ella".

No me gusta cómo se han desarrollado los acontecimientos. Para eso, debiste dejarla ir. La solución tomada me parece la peor de las soluciones.

Creo que te va a dejar.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> No tiene porqué pasar nada, mi mujer salió un día con un compañero de clase y la llevo a un museo y se fueron a tomar algo y qué...a mí no me gustan los museos, pués si otro la lleva que más da, hasta de fiesta se ha ido y qué... encima el chico se comportó como un caballero, desde luego llevan razón algunos diciendo que esto está lleno de nuncafollistas y añadiría misóginos encima, esto es alucinante. Así pasa que termináis con zorras inmundas y cosificais al resto



Y además acabaron durmiendo en la misma cama, pero él se portó como un caballero. Se corrió en su cara, pero no la tocó eh. ¡No la tocó!


----------



## ueee3 (25 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Por supuesto que es un neurotico. Se esta comiendo la cabeza porque se rie con el movil. Nada neurico el tipo. Tampoco es celoso ni neurotico pensar que alguien que te va a poner los cuernos va avisando. Nadie que te vaya a poner los cuernos avisa, ergo esta siendo celoso sin motivo, por eso decir que sale con un tio solo puede ser que SALE, solo, con un tio. Si quisiera ponerte los cuernos, no diría que sale con un tio y se libra de aguantar sermones.
> 
> 
> Otra cosa es que el forero lo considere no apropiado para con el o la relacion pero por los cuernos no, ese argumento es de lo mas irracional.



Di la verdad, tú también crees que la tía a este paso lo va a dejar, ¿a que sí?


----------



## Scarjetas (25 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y además acabaron durmiendo en la misma cama, pero él se portó como un caballero. Se corrió en su cara, pero no la tocó eh. ¡No la tocó!



Ojalá hubiera sido así y me la quitara de encima pero no.


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (25 Ago 2022)

El op cree que ha ganado la batalla y todo


----------



## Lenina (25 Ago 2022)

mmm dijo:


> @Lenina
> @sepultada en guano



Si ya sabéis mi opinión...

A todas las mujeres que tengan amigos hombres, exceptuando a familiares, les diría que les fueran como si estuvieran enfadadas con su novio/marido y les preguntaran en serio a sus amigos si querrían tener sexo lúdico sin compromiso con ellas, uno por uno. Apuesto que el 90% les diría que sí sin rechistar en cuanto se convencieran de que ella iba en serio. Y estoy siendo muy bien pensada. 

Asi podrían saber si la amistad que mantienen es una amistad de verdad, o es solo la paciente espera de un depredador ante una grieta de debilidad. 

Y ahora, si esto que sé yo, sin ser una lumbreras, ni conocer a muchos hombres, ni haberme acostado con más hombre que mi santo, ¿no lo sabe la mayoría de mujeres más "experimentadas"? ¿O es que, aunque no lo quieran reconocer, les sube el ego estar rodeada de un harén de hombres que se las follarían encantados a una palabra suya y disfruta de su compañía y favores sin la molesta coletilla de ser llamada calientapollas?


----------



## butricio (25 Ago 2022)

Mandala a tomar por el culo tu primero

No va a haber una segunda oportunidad

Es posible que ya se la haya pasado por la piedra,porque ella quiere


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (25 Ago 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> *Mi mujer va a quedar con otro hombre para tomar una cerveza*



Al final ¿cómo quedó la cosa?; es que ya han pasado tres días… ¿Se la tomó o no? ¿Ella sola o con ese tipo?

¿Y cómo es él?
[…]
¿De dónde es?
¿A qué dedica el tiempo libre?
Pregúntale


----------



## mmm (25 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Si ya sabéis mi opinión...
> 
> A todas las mujeres que tengan amigos hombres, exceptuando a familiares, les diría que les fueran como si estuvieran enfadadas con su novio/marido y les preguntaran en serio a sus amigos si querrían tener sexo lúdico sin compromiso con ellas, uno por uno. Apuesto que el 90% les diría que sí sin rechistar en cuanto se convencieran de que ella iba en serio. Y estoy siendo muy bien pensada.
> 
> ...



Clavao


----------



## lapetus (25 Ago 2022)

50 páginas...


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Ago 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> No tiene porqué pasar nada, mi mujer salió un día con un compañero de clase y la llevo a un museo y se fueron a tomar algo y qué...a mí no me gustan los museos, pués si otro la lleva que más da, hasta de fiesta se ha ido y qué... encima el chico se comportó como un caballero, desde luego llevan razón algunos diciendo que esto está lleno de nuncafollistas y añadiría misóginos encima, esto es alucinante. Así pasa que termináis con zorras inmundas y cosificais al resto



Ya. Tu mujer tiene un compañero que la pasea gratuitamente.


----------



## aspim (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> Me ha dicho que mejor que lo deje estar, que mañana le dirá al susodicho que tiene planes y que finalmente no puede verle.
> 
> *Así que de momento yo tranquilo y contento ya que no se verán. Ahora ella está en el sofá con el móvil de risitas (no quiero pensar mal que esté hablando con el tío ese pero tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja, de todos modos intentaré confiar más en ella).*
> ...



Eres un jodido Betazo


----------



## Scarjetas (25 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ya. Tu mujer tiene un compañero que la pasea gratuitamente.



No vacilo, es cierto. No pasa nada, confío mucho en ella.


----------



## PiterWas (25 Ago 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> No vacilo, es cierto. No pasa nada, confío mucho en ella.



Esta buena? pasame su numero


----------



## Kalevala (25 Ago 2022)

Dile que justo ese día vas a acompañar a tu amigo (el que peor le caiga a tu nmujer) a un puticlub.

pero que no se preocupe que tú te quedas abajo tomando una cerveza mientras esperas.


----------



## davitin (25 Ago 2022)

Hahaha, al OP ya solo le queda sujetar la cámara y pajearse mientras su mujer se traga el semen del "amigo", bueno, eso sí le dejan.


----------



## david85bcn (25 Ago 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Hahaha, al OP ya solo le queda sujetar la cámara y pajearse mientras su mujer se traga el semen del "amigo", bueno, eso sí le dejan.



Un poco de respeto, estoy intentando hacer las cosas bien y solo pido consejo para no perder a mi esposa


----------



## Europeo Despierto (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Un poco de respeto, estoy intentando hacer las cosas bien y solo pido consejo para no perder a mi esposa



Has hecho muy bien, has tenido el valor de decírselo, cuando la mayoría de hombres que hay son unos cobardes de manual, especialmente sobre sus novias y mujeres en general. Cómo crees que se llegó a haber tanto feminismo? Porque el hombre español es cobarde y servil, incapaz de expresar sus emociones


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Así que de momento yo tranquilo y contento ya que no se verán. Ahora ella está en el sofá con el móvil de risitas (no quiero pensar mal que esté hablando con el tío ese pero tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja, de todos modos intentaré confiar más en ella).
> 
> Cualquier novedad actualizo



Tu mujer JIJIJEA con otro y te lo suelta y tú tranquilo ??? Que ya se la follaron y ahora lo seguirá haciendo a escondidas preparando la Liana.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Ha empezado diciéndome que si no confiaba en ella, que sólo iba a tomarse un par de cervezas con un amigo que además tiene pareja (esto yo no lo sabía la verdad).



Pregúntale si la mujer de Jorge sabe que iban a quedar...


----------



## david85bcn (25 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tu mujer JIJIJEA con otro y te lo suelta y tú tranquilo ??? Que ya se la follaron y ahora lo seguirá haciendo a escondidas preparando la Liana.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Dudo mucho que se haya follado nadie. Cuando alguien es infiel deja marcas, mi mujer deja que le coja el móvil para llamar o hacer lo que me dé la gana, porque no me esconde nada


----------



## Enrique cido (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Dudo mucho que se haya follado nadie. Cuando alguien es infiel deja marcas, mi mujer deja que le coja el móvil para llamar o hacer lo que me dé la gana, porque no me esconde nada



No está mal, pero no significa que no pueda hacer nada igualmente, no te da garantía de nada.

Te lo digo de corazón, no en plan troll como la mayoría de por aquí.


----------



## mirym94 (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Dudo mucho que se haya follado nadie. Cuando alguien es infiel deja marcas, mi mujer deja que le coja el móvil para llamar o hacer lo que me dé la gana, porque no me esconde nada



Deberías decirle que las personas con sexos opuestos no pueden ser amigos por qué tarde o temprano una de las dos partes quiere algo, que si tan inocente es y que como ella está tan segura de que no le está intentando comercial oreja, que tenga pareja no significa nada, peor te lo pone, que no es cosa de confianza es cosa de que luego se genera un problema en la relación si al final el compañero intenta algo por mucho que tu mujer le de largas.

Dile a ver qué tipo de conversaciones tenéis porque entre un tío/tía ya me contarás de que vas a hablar.. si vas es para conocerse mejor.

Las amistades en el trabajo mal por qué como luego tengan algún roce luego que no llore.

Eso de dejarlo estar. Me suena a excusa barata o que no tiene novia o que si la tiene que vayas tú y le moles a la pareja de este ya no le hace tanta gracia.

Dile hombre pero si no pasa nada así nos conocemos todos o es que tienes miedo de algo o te lo pongo mejor el fin de semana hago yo lo mismo me hecho una amiga te dejo todo el día sola en vez de hacer planes juntos y me dices que te parece.

Independientemente de si el compañero quería algo o no ya se está haciendo la víctima tu mujer, yo no me sentirá mal por decir lo que opino que quiere llorar pues que llore algo mal abra hecho.

Punto importante dices de tener hijos pues que se replantee tenerlos, si tiene esa mentalidad, no veo bien que por que no te guste algo te comenté que sin confianza la relación se marchitara. Si algo no te gusta no te gusta,, en todas las relaciones hay cosas que no gustan aunó u otro y hay que ceder.

Yo quedé con alguna del curro hace muchos años como un idiota en plan vamos a conocernos jiji solo quiero charlar jiji y era para conocernos porque le gustaba y tías casadas, al final de la conversación el típico es que me gustas,siento algo bla bla... Las cortaba por lo sano,digo mira cuida de tu marido que no sabes bien lo que pierdes por qué ni me conoces realmente, además no quiero líos, desde entonces amistades en el curro cero y menos teniendo pareja.

Si ya no queda me alegro por ti pero déjale las cosas claras hablando a tu modo si queréis tener hijos no vayas a ser luego cornudo o bien duréis dos días por qué no ceda en temas que no te parezcan correctos.

Aqui casi todos somos tíos si no nos parecía correcto será por algo, menos si te vas al rojo lado foromierdas que te tacharan de moro y luego van por la vida con más cuernos que un miura llorando.. están esos como para dar consejos.


----------



## Enrique cido (25 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Deberías decirle que las personas con sexos opuestos no pueden ser amigos por qué tarde o temprano una de las dos partes quiere algo, que si tan inocente es y que como ella está tan segura de que no le está intentando comercial oreja, que tenga pareja no significa nada, peor te lo pone, que no es cosa de confianza es cosa de que luego se genera un problema en la relación si al final el compañero intenta algo por mucho que tu mujer le de largas.
> 
> Dile a ver qué tipo de conversaciones tenéis porque entre un tío/tía ya me contarás de que vas a hablar.. si vas es para conocerse mejor.
> 
> ...



Pues ya podéis cerrar el hilo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Dudo mucho que se haya follado nadie. Cuando alguien es infiel deja marcas, mi mujer deja que le coja el móvil para llamar o hacer lo que me dé la gana, porque no me esconde nada



El cornudo siempre es el último en enterarse. Además tu mujer no es Puta que te lo dijo ella.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## mirym94 (25 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> El cornudo siempre es el último en enterarse. Además tu mujer no es Puta que te lo dijo ella.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Los remordimientos siempre salen a flote, puede que no lo hiciera pero por qué la pilló en el momento justo, si el otro le hubiese seguido comiendole la oreja quien sabe de qué hubiese sido capaz, yo si me encuentro en esa situación me replanteria seriamente tener hijos. A mi pareja no le gusta salir con gente del curro y con gente del sexo opuesto mucho menos, yo no sé que la hago que se me pega como una lapa será que tengo mucho carazter.. por qué a los tíos ni los mira como si les tuviese asco tremebundo o que se yo le dice un tío algo y parece que le fuera a matar con la mirada, por mi parte yo hago lo mismo obviamente respeto mutuo. Pero si por un casual le diera por quedar con un maromo le quedaría prohibido y que patalee lo que quiera, cosa que sabe más que de sobra, y no me considera moro me entiende al contrario que mucho gilipollas que hay por ahi que te tratan de fachalecho y van dando tumbos con todas sus relaciones.

Esto también lo vi con mis padres y por eso llevan juntos toda la vida, por eso no hay que dejar hacer lo que se quiere y en el caso del op actuar y no pasar de largo.


Recuerdo que mi padre tenía un buen amigo casado, pues recuerdo que andamos en casa de unos y otros o a tomar algo Ect... Pues un día se presentó el amigo en casa diciendo que le gustaba mi madre yo tendría 8 años y el tío no quería marchar... Total que el vecino amigo de mi padre casado tambien con los que aveces quedaban lo vio lo saco de allí y cuando llego se lo contó este y mi madre, pues mi padre con brazos como escarpias imaginaros cuando le vio en el curro 7 compañeros le tuvieron que amarrar por qué lo mata allí mismo. Por cierto mi padre era baste atractivo muy parecido a don Johnson de joven si quería se rifaba incluso a niñitas, mi madre muy guapa también.

Pues así tengo anectodas para aburrir y como he visto lo que vi por eso digo estas cosas.

Mujeres y hombres amigos... Si mañana y amigos traicioneros también dicho sea de paso.

Edito: al final de la historia el ex amigo portugués termino separado le largaron del curro (era eso o que mi padre le matará a palos) (entre mi padre al cual toda la empresa o quien le conocía le tenían mucho aprecio os podéis hacer una idea a quien largaron) y la mujer con niños amiga de mi madre mudándose.


----------



## corto maltes (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Tú fíate..

son una desgracia, empezando por ellas mismas..


----------



## corto maltes (25 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es esa,
> 
> todo el que se ha follado a casadas ha visto el mismo infierno, a los verdaderos demonios,
> 
> ...



Y todos mugiendo “los mejores polvos de soltero y las mejores pajas de casau” .. más tontos son..


----------



## corto maltes (25 Ago 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> El op cree que ha ganado la batalla y todo



en dos semanas le dirá que se va de viaje con sus amigas.. y que se fíe hombree, jijiji..


----------



## Mentefria2 (25 Ago 2022)

Si una mujer tiene respeto por su pareja, ni se plantea irse a tomar una cerveza con otro maromo. Que no te venga con lo de que no le tienes confianza porque se la puedes devolver diciendo que no te tiene respeto.


----------



## corto maltes (25 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Si una mujer tiene respeto por su pareja, ni se plantea irse a tomar una cerveza con otro maromo. Que no te venga con lo de que no le tienes confianza porque se la puedes devolver diciendo que no te tiene respeto.



cuando no hay respeto hay que salir pitando..


----------



## Isagoge (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Un poco de respeto, estoy intentando hacer las cosas bien y solo pido consejo para no perder a mi esposa



No necesitas consejo, necesitas tener criterio propio.


----------



## Isagoge (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Dudo mucho que se haya follado nadie. Cuando alguien es infiel deja marcas, mi mujer deja que le coja el móvil para llamar o hacer lo que me dé la gana, porque no me esconde nada



Excepto el otro móvil.


----------



## mirym94 (25 Ago 2022)

corto maltes dijo:


> Y todos mugiendo “los mejores polvos de soltero y las mejores pajas de casau” .. más tontos son..



No vi esa cita que hiciste pero una gran verdad,una incluso me presento al marido no te digo más, no fuckee porque no quise, mi conciencia no me lo permite es mi punto flaco.


----------



## david85bcn (25 Ago 2022)

Isagoge dijo:


> Excepto el otro móvil.



Lo dudo mucho, tiene sólo otro móvil pero es el de empresa que imagino que estará monitoreado para que nadie haga mal uso de él...


----------



## mirym94 (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho, tiene sólo otro móvil pero es el de empresa que imagino que estará monitoreado para que nadie haga mal uso de él...



Depende del trato que tengan en la empresa si no tienen grupos. Aunque si los tienen dudo que tonteen todo se sabría, también puedes pasarte a recogerla de vez en cuando cuando termine el curro para llevarla a algún lado, así te conocen de vista y el tonto ese se corta un poquitín.luego si por un casual te apetece entablar conversación alguna vez con alguien de allí vas haciendo piña para tener todo maniatado.en el momento que uno se vaya de la lengua,si pasara algo que no creo. Luego la dirán que majo tu marido.si no te conocen ya.


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho, tiene sólo otro móvil pero es el de empresa que imagino que estará monitoreado para que nadie haga mal uso de él...



No creo. La empresa paga y ya, no se preocupan del uso ni creo que puedan legalmente ver nada.


----------



## corto maltes (25 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Pregúntale si la mujer de Jorge sabe que iban a quedar...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Joder JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJA se te la han follado, refollado.





Disolucion dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA
> 
> No he leido todas las respuestas despues de la actualizacion y probablemente ya se ha dicho:
> 
> ...



Me lo hicieron a mi con 17 y no piqué menudo pringado


----------



## reset (25 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Si ya sabéis mi opinión...
> 
> A todas las mujeres que tengan amigos hombres, exceptuando a familiares, les diría que les fueran como si estuvieran enfadadas con su novio/marido y les preguntaran en serio a sus amigos si querrían tener sexo lúdico sin compromiso con ellas, uno por uno. Apuesto que el 90% les diría que sí sin rechistar en cuanto se convencieran de que ella iba en serio. Y estoy siendo muy bien pensada.
> 
> ...



Mi mujer tiene uno de esos en la ofi que lleva casi 20 años aguantandole las neuras. Lo conocio antes que a mi y ella lo define como un pagafantas, un chico de los recados que hace lo que yo nunca haría. 

Cuando le digo que la amistad hombre-mujer no existe, y me llama machista y nosequemas (porque no la escucho) le digo lo mismo, que ponga a prueba a sus "amigos" y me apuesto lo que ella quiera a que se la intentan clavar sin dudarlo. Que a alguno tuve que ponerle freno del descaro que ya llevaba. 

Ya que los tiene, cuando me viene con rollos le digo que se espere a estar en la ofi para contárselos a ellos y a mi me use solo para sexo jejeje, que no me importa que se lleve mejor con ellos que conmigo. 


Según ella, dice que pienso que las mujeres solo valen para sexo y para criar a los hijos. 
Coño! Y el agua moja y el fuego quema...... Y????


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Ago 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> No vacilo, es cierto. No pasa nada, confío mucho en ella.



Acabarás jodido.
Acabará jodiendo.


----------



## reset (25 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Los remordimientos siempre salen a flote, puede que no lo hiciera pero por qué la pilló en el momento justo, si el otro le hubiese seguido comiendole la oreja quien sabe de qué hubiese sido capaz, yo si me encuentro en esa situación me replanteria seriamente tener hijos. A mi pareja no le gusta salir con gente del curro y con gente del sexo opuesto mucho menos, yo no sé que la hago que se me pega como una lapa será que tengo mucho carazter.. por qué a los tíos ni los mira como si les tuviese asco tremebundo o que se yo le dice un tío algo y parece que le fuera a matar con la mirada, por mi parte yo hago lo mismo obviamente respeto mutuo. Pero si por un casual le diera por quedar con un maromo le quedaría prohibido y que patalee lo que quiera, cosa que sabe más que de sobra, y no me considera moro me entiende al contrario que mucho gilipollas que hay por ahi que te tratan de fachalecho y van dando tumbos con todas sus relaciones.
> 
> Esto también lo vi con mis padres y por eso llevan juntos toda la vida, por eso no hay que dejar hacer lo que se quiere y en el caso del op actuar y no pasar de largo.
> 
> ...



Llamame malpensado, pero me da que tu madre dejó tirado al portugués, que movió ficha para que ella también la moviera. 

Y tu padre...... Todo un victorino embistiendo con bravura y nobleza. 

Mira.... Una historia similar conoci, sin que estallara. Un verano un familiar de mediana edad trajo a un matrimonio con hijos para pasar unos días juntos ambos matrimonios. 

La mujer estaba de muy buen ver y era amiga de mi familiar, ni guapo ni listo ni buen tipo..... Pero un fuker. Y como fuker empedernido nos dijo que se estaba empotrado a la amiga de su mujer, y con dos cojones hizo amistad con su marido y así se la podía tirar sin levantar sospechas. 

A todo esto rondando los 45-50, con hijos y tal. 

Y más cosas muy cercanas que vi de muy muy pequeño pero preferí hacerme pasar por tonto y nunca se las conté a nadie para no liarla.


----------



## Scarjetas (25 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Acabarás jodido.
> Acabará jodiendo.



Putas matemáticas


----------



## Lenina (25 Ago 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> No vacilo, es cierto. No pasa nada, confío mucho en ella.



Mira, la vida es muy larga. Yo soy más dura de pelar que el titanio, y aún así, he tenido momentos de debilidad, porque soy un ser humano. Lo único efectivo para mantenerse fiel y constante, más incluso que la propia moralidad y que la voluntad, es tentar lo menos posible al diablo. Cuantas menos oportunidades tengas, más fácil se te hará. Que tu mujer se pase todos los días con alguien que se la quiere follar, y que tenga confianza con él, y que tengan ocasión de estar solos, hará que tarde o temprano, en algún momento bajo de vuestra relación, se la acabe clavando hasta el fondo. Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente... 

Y sí, una mujer que no quiere engañar no engaña aunque esté en un campo de nabos. Y la que quiere hacerlo, lo hará por mucho que la vigiles. Pero la mujer del César no solo debe ser honrada, sino parecerlo.


----------



## LuisZarzal (25 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Mira, la vida es muy larga. Yo soy más dura de pelar que el titanio, y aún así, he tenido momentos de debilidad, porque soy un ser humano. Lo único efectivo para mantenerse fiel y constante, más incluso que la propia moralidad y que la voluntad, es tentar lo menos posible al diablo. Cuantas menos oportunidades tengas, más fácil se te hará. Que tu mujer se pase todos los días con alguien que se la quiere follar, y que tenga confianza con él, y que tengan ocasión de estar solos, hará que tarde o temprano, en algún momento bajo de vuestra relación, se la acabe clavando hasta el fondo. Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente...
> 
> Y sí, una mujer que no quiere engañar no engaña aunque esté en un campo de nabos. Y la que quiere hacerlo, lo hará por mucho que la vigiles. Pero la mujer del César no solo debe ser honrada, sino parecerlo.



Si no quedas no caes. Si no tienes relación con él/ella no caes. Si cada vez que tienes ganas de ir con otro/otra te follas a tu pareja caerás con quien debes, jeje.

Ahora en serio. El roce hace el cariño y lo que dice Lenina es la pura verdad. Si evitas la ocasión evitas la tentación y todos más tranquilos.


----------



## Scarjetas (25 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Mira, la vida es muy larga. Yo soy más dura de pelar que el titanio, y aún así, he tenido momentos de debilidad, porque soy un ser humano. Lo único efectivo para mantenerse fiel y constante, más incluso que la propia moralidad y que la voluntad, es tentar lo menos posible al diablo. Cuantas menos oportunidades tengas, más fácil se te hará. Que tu mujer se pase todos los días con alguien que se la quiere follar, y que tenga confianza con él, y que tengan ocasión de estar solos, hará que tarde o temprano, en algún momento bajo de vuestra relación, se la acabe clavando hasta el fondo. Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente...
> 
> Y sí, una mujer que no quiere engañar no engaña aunque esté en un campo de nabos. Y la que quiere hacerlo, lo hará por mucho que la vigiles. Pero la mujer del César no solo debe ser honrada, sino parecerlo.



Pero no pasa todos los días, en tres años ha ido dos veces contadas y porque la he animado yo.


----------



## mirym94 (25 Ago 2022)

reset dijo:


> Mi mujer tiene uno de esos en la ofi que lleva casi 20 años aguantandole las neuras. Lo conocio antes que a mi y ella lo define como un pagafantas, un chico de los recados que hace lo que yo nunca haría.
> 
> Cuando le digo que la amistad hombre-mujer no existe, y me llama machista y no*sequemas (porque no la escucho*) le digo lo mismo, que ponga a prueba a sus "amigos" y me apuesto lo que ella quiera a que se la intentan clavar sin dudarlo. Que a alguno tuve que ponerle freno del descaro que ya llevaba.
> 
> ...



Con eso me viene a la mente el compañero de la mujer del op. Seguramente ni escuchaba cuando hablaban tomando la cerveza, porque yo soy igual que tú cuando me empieza a taladrar la oreja no se en que pienso. Digo si si, me dice no me escuchas, le contesto anda vete por ahí   y déjame tranqui, pero sabe que no lo digo enserio aveces la escucho y otras no y me viene a dar besines.

Pues que la das una de cal y otra de arena, en el fondo le gusta que seas así. Por naturaleza les gusta el hombre dominante, muchas dirán que no pero es que si.

La cosa es que si es un persona influenciable (gran parte de personas) se dejará comer la oreja si no las prestas atención.




reset dijo:


> Llamame malpensado, pero me da que tu madre dejó tirado al portugués, que movió ficha para que ella también la moviera.
> 
> Y tu padre...... Todo un victorino embistiendo con bravura y nobleza.
> 
> ...



Al portu y a la familia de este se los presento mi padre a mí madre por qué le caía campechano, siempre salían en pareja, el portu por lo que yo recuerdo se insinuaba a mi madre cosa no le hacía mucha gracia, mi padre la decía que tenía tonterías, la gota fue cuando se presentó en casa y mi padre estaba currando, el tío se presenta, creo que abrí yo la puerta  se puso mi madre en modo loca del coño y cuando vio el vecino el griterío por qué no marchaba le soltó algo como tú estás zumbado y le tuvo que largar que no recuerdo si le amenazó con llamar a la policía o mi señor padre.

Mis padres eran novios desde jóvenes conocía a las hermanas de mi madre, también tuvo una amigo de una moto que quería ligarse a mí madre y a este si que lo apaleo cuando se lo dijo mi tía y mi madre que andaba molestándola por lo que me contaban, también andaban detrás de mi padre vecinas o conocidas y mi madre entraba en cólera cuando se le acercaban ,creo que es incluso más celosa que mi padre, cuando una la pinto en la moto no sé que 

Recuerdo ir al bar de un amigo mío y los padres también eran amigos de mi padre, pues la madre separada no sé qué le digo que vaya pollo monto mi madre a mi padre en casa,que si esa andaba tonteando que si no me hacías caso, pero nada todo eran arrumacos y achuchones, se respetaban y nunca pasaba nada, se tenían otros valores en pareja y familia que no se tienen.


Fijate que recuerdo otra, estaba mi madre y su amiga con la que siempre salía en el bar y un conocido de mi padre las invito, joder que pollo le montó dice este a que cojones te tiene que invitar una hostia le voy a invitar a ese y encima se lo dijo cuando le vio, además el cabron era yo que estaba encoñado con mi padre que le tenía por un figura y si veía algo se lo contaba, hacia chantaje a mi madre y lo largaba igual 

Yo era muy cabron y tenía mis padres hasta los cojoncillos sobre todo a mi padre con mis liadas pero de las gordas como para querer más hijos, me decía no seas tonto y quédate soltero, al final terminamos todos igual.

Ahora te llega un marido con carazter o una mujer y te tacharan de Prepotente,posesivo y todo lo que quieras.

Si es normal ver tantas separaciones,no se dialoga ,todo se tolera,se va de víctima, sales por patas y abandonas a la mínima Ect... O te dan los típicos consejos de tu dejala y no hagas nada que si no eres moro.

Pero bueno historias para aburrir.


Bueno y qué pasó con la moto, pues una derbi tenía, en la mili mi padre era un cabeza loca y se metió una piña con un camión pasando por debajo terminando en el hospital, total que se clavó parte del manillar y quedó tocado de una pierna cosa que nunca se lo note. Le dijo mi madre de aquella no quiero más motos, pues se presentó con una de monte que hacía el triple ruido...  Le dice la moto fuera o no me caso, pues moto fuera y se casó.


----------



## Abrojo (25 Ago 2022)

Al OP, para que se anime

Y si puede, que se lo haga llegar a Jorge


----------



## LuisZarzal (25 Ago 2022)

Este llevaba tres años casado y se divorció porque tuvo mucho éxito con una canción y se le echaron las grupis encima. La mujer no aguantó la presión, ella misma le conoció siendo grupi.









El éxito de «Ai se eu te pego» deja a Michel Teló sin esposa


Llevaban tres años casados hasta que al cantante le llegó el éxito repentino, uno de los motivos de la separación



www.abc.es





Uno de los motivos, de acuerdo con la publicación especializada en el mundo de las celebridades, fue el *repentino éxito del artista *, que en 2011 realizó 220 conciertos y para este año tiene programados otros 140 en diferentes países.



Aunque claro, él estuvo follando todo ese año sin parar con las grupis claro.


----------



## mirym94 (25 Ago 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Este llevaba tres años casados y se divorció porque tuvo mucho éxito con una canción y se le echaron las grupis encima. La mujer no aguantó la presión, ella misma le conoció siendo grupi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casarse con famosos mala combinación y entre famoso y famosa peor aún.

Al op pues que se anime y dejarla las cosas claras aunque de pataletas hay que controlar la situación.


----------



## Lenina (25 Ago 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Pero no pasa todos los días, en tres años ha ido dos veces contadas y porque la he animado yo.



Te entiendo, yo tengo la misma confianza en mi marido y él en mí. Pero esto no es una cuestión de confianza, es una cuestión de respeto.


----------



## mirym94 (25 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Te entiendo, yo tengo la misma confianza en mi marido y él en mí. Pero esto no es una cuestión de confianza, es una cuestión de respeto.



Exactamente cuando no hay respeto se pierde la confianza, siempre hay cosas que no gustan a uno u otro y ambas partes tienen que ceder para contentar a la otra o para quedarse más tranquila sin preocupaciones.

La gente quiere hacer lo que le parece sin contar con la otra parte y luego confía en mí venga, se pensaran que son solteros como tienen mentalidad de niño grande.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Ago 2022)

Ya me estoy imaginando a la mujer en la ducha, con la alcachofa a lo bruto en el coño pensando en el compañero posicionadito.


----------



## REDDY (26 Ago 2022)

Pero vaya morro tiene tu mujer, encima intenta hacerte sentir mal.
Y por qué tienen que ir los dos solos?
Por qué le molesta tanto que tú vayas con ellos?
Si sólo es para tomar algo y echar unas risas no debería importar que estés tú delante, no?

Vaya tela, seguro que si fueras tú el que quiere quedar con una amiga te cantaba las cuarenta y mínimo dormías en el sofá.

Su actitud hacia ti deja mucho que desear y mosquea bastante.

Espero que al menos no le hayas pedido perdón, porque tienes razón por sentirte molesto, no tienes que disculparte por nada.


----------



## Tales90 (26 Ago 2022)

"Luego ha empezado a decirme que una relación sin confianza no tiene sentido y que o empiezo a creer de verdad en ella o tarde o temprano la relación se terminará marchitando y terminando (palabras textuales)." 
No quiere quedar los 4 y si ellos dos a solas?? Tio no entiendo como no montas en colera te toma por tonto.


----------



## LuisZarzal (26 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Casarse con famosos mala combinación y entre famoso y famosa peor aún.
> 
> Al op pues que se anime y dejarla las cosas claras aunque de pataletas hay que controlar la situación.



Cuando se casaron él no era famoso, era un cantante de medio pelo, que tenía alguna canción con tirón ligero pero con el "así voçê me mata" fue una fiebre ese año. El tío, si supo aprovechar, se hizo rico pa siempre y tuvo que recibir transfusiones de semen de tanto que folló.


----------



## SineOsc (26 Ago 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Y hablas de confianza....
> 
> 
> Por supuesto que le puede poner los cuernos cuando quiera, y ahora las cartas están sobre la mesa.
> ...



Mira, decirle a tu mujer que no te fias de ella es quedar mal, porque es pedir limosna, si no te fias de tu mujer la dejas.

Pero "quedar mal" es el menor de tus males, eso es simplemente echar gasolina al fuego, ella tendrá una imágen peor de ti que la que le da el bradpitt del viernes.

Y ya lo he dicho, el problema no es cómo quedar, el problema es ser así. 

Chantajear, llorar, forzar, decir "con ese si puedes tomar algo que me parece un cardo", no veis la clase de pareja que sois?

Joder, que no hablo ya de sexos, hablo de personas, decirle a alguien lo que puede o no hacer siempre que no te dañe no es un problema, solo que a vosotros os daña vuestra desconfianza.

Si esto es así, reconoced que no teneis esa confianza y ya esta, o tiraros a la piscina y ya habrá tiempo de aclarar las cosas, cuando te salga el niño negro por ejemplo xd.

Mi consejo y ya lo he dicho: no dependais de nadie, emocionalmente, económicamente etc...


----------



## mirym94 (26 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Mira, decirle a tu mujer que no te fias de ella es quedar mal, porque es pedir limosna, *si no te fias* *de tu mujer la dejas*.
> 
> Pero "quedar mal" es el menor de tus males, eso es simplemente echar gasolina al fuego, ella tendrá una imágen peor de ti que la que le da el bradpitt del viernes.
> 
> ...



No es problema de confianza es cosa de respeto , como he dicho en una relación no tiene por qué gustarte todo de esa persona si hay cosas que no toleras o no ves bien no tienes porqué tragar con ello tendrá que ceder la otra parte y viceversa,uno no tiene 15 años haciendo lo que le venga en gana sin contar a la otra parte, si no le gusta que quede con un tío le va a dar igual que sea un cardo o no, como si te dicen que en casa no entra una moto, pues segura a tu mujer le dará igual que sea una de monte o de carretera.


El problema es que en el foro das con gente de otras épocas más jóvenes o más viejos y no son tan liberales en ese aspecto, tienen un plano más luchador en cuanto a la pareja se refiere y quizás más posesivo junto otra visión de la vida.

por eso hay tantas separaciones y puterio (lo que recalcó en negrita) por qué ahora a nadie le gusta que le digan lo que tiene o no tiene que hacer. Lo de no confías en mí es la típica excusa para hacerse la víctima y luego hacer lo que se quiere como cuando pides permiso un niño chico, la desconfianza es parte del ser humano tanto en unas cosas como en otras, tú puedes estar seguro de ti mismo pero tampoco creas que nos conocemos tan bien como pensamos si no no pasarían los cuernos ni nada de eso.

Quien lucha por su pareja sera por qué es muy importante para ella y quien no pues le importará lo justo, luego uno se podra preguntár en que a fallado.


----------



## SineOsc (26 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> No es problema de confianza es cosa de respeto , como he dicho en una relación no tiene por qué gustarte todo de esa persona si hay cosas que no toleras o no ves bien no tienes porqué tragar con ello tendrá que ceder la otra parte y viceversa,uno no tiene 15 años haciendo lo que le venga en gana sin contar a la otra parte, si no le gusta que quede con un tío le va a dar igual que sea un cardo o no, como si te dicen que en casa no entra una moto, pues segura a tu mujer le dará igual que sea una de monte o de carretera.
> 
> 
> El problema es que en el foro das con gente de otras épocas más jóvenes o más viejos y no son tan liberales en ese aspecto, tienen un plano más luchador en cuanto a la pareja se refiere y quizás más posesivo junto otra visión de la vida.
> ...



No te lo compro, claro que es problema de confianza, intentas poner de escudo el respeto pero el problema es siempre la desconfianza, subyace de fondo.

No voy a entrar en si esto es de antes, de ahora, etc.. pero lo de que si el otro es feo no hay ningun problema está escrito en la biblia.

Si es viejo da igual, si es joven da igual, si es feo da igual, si es maricón da igual...

Y esto lo digo porque he estado en el papel del otro, es habitual quedar con una y tener al novio en la nuca como un mamón incluso amenazando cuando yo no tenía intención de nada.

Actitud de mierda, de llorones y de inseguros, cada uno que viva con los principios que quiera, pero a mi esa mentalidad no me la endiñas.


----------



## mirym94 (26 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> No te lo compro, claro que es problema de confianza, intentas poner de escudo el respeto pero el problema es siempre la desconfianza, subyace de fondo.
> 
> No voy a entrar en si esto es de antes, de ahora, etc.. pero lo de que si el otro es feo no hay ningun problema está escrito en la biblia.
> 
> ...



Hombre algo harías vamos digo yo que motivos te daba? porque no creo que te diga "hola, te voy a pegar" algun motivo habra, llorón y inseguro no sería si te va amenazando por ahi, pues lo tenían tan sencillo como no quedar o dejar a su pareja si no les gusta su forma de ser (si no la dejaban sería por algo) no creo que las pongan una pistola en la nuca, que igual me estás comparando salir de fiesta con amigas de joven a estar ya más asentado y sin ese tipo de cosas.


----------



## omin0na (26 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Mira, decirle a tu mujer que no te fias de ella es quedar mal, porque es pedir limosna, si no te fias de tu mujer la dejas.
> 
> Pero "quedar mal" es el menor de tus males, eso es simplemente echar gasolina al fuego, ella tendrá una imágen peor de ti que la que le da el bradpitt del viernes.
> 
> ...



Yo puedo confiar en mi hijo y saber que va a hacer todo lo posible por hacer lo que le pido.

Pero sé que si le encierro en un cuarto durante un par de horas con una bolsa de chuches y le digo que no coma ninguna.

Se que van a pasar varias cosas, una que va a intentar no comer, dos que acabará comiendo, tres que me negara que ha comido.

Todo lo demás es negar la naturaleza humana


----------



## omin0na (26 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> No te lo compro, claro que es problema de confianza, intentas poner de escudo el respeto pero el problema es siempre la desconfianza, subyace de fondo.
> 
> No voy a entrar en si esto es de antes, de ahora, etc.. pero lo de que si el otro es feo no hay ningun problema está escrito en la biblia.
> 
> ...



Pues yo he estado tb en el papel del.otro y como me he liado con muchas y he visto lo que decían a sus novios y como los pobre confiaban, yo recomendaría a la gente no confiarse tanto.


----------



## omin0na (26 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Mira, decirle a tu mujer que no te fias de ella es quedar mal, porque es pedir limosna, si no te fias de tu mujer la dejas.
> 
> Pero "quedar mal" es el menor de tus males, eso es simplemente echar gasolina al fuego, ella tendrá una imágen peor de ti que la que le da el bradpitt del viernes.
> 
> ...



Lo quieras o no hay gente menos segura que otra, y lo que les estás diciendo es que entonces ya que decirle a alguien inseguro que debe ser seguro es como pedirle al agua que no moje, es que solo tienen dos opciones.

Vivir en soledad o sufrir en silencio ya que según tu no debes decirle a tu pareja que eso te hace sufrir....

Sinceramente es un consejo de mierda.

Prefiero decirle a la gente que sea sincera y se muestre como es desde el principio, asi la pareja de un inseguro sabrá cómo es desde el principio y podrá decidir si le compensa estar con el/ella o no.


----------



## reset (26 Ago 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Pues yo he estado tb en el papel del.otro y como me he liado con muchas y he visto lo que decían a sus novios y como los pobre confiaban, yo recomendaría a la gente no confiarse tanto.



Los memes sobre infidelidades y la hipocresía femenina en esos casos son una broma en comparación con la realidad.

Y los que lo hemos vivido como expectadores en primera fila vemos venir las tormentas a kilómetros, de ahí tratar de evitarlas. Para no vernos nunca donde vimos a otros. 

Pero ojo..... No por perder a nuestras parejas. A mí lo que haga mi mujer con su vida no me quita el sueño, hay miles de mujeres .... Lo que preocupa es lo que hagan con TU vida, ya que desde el momento que compartes hijos sus decisiones te van a afectar si o si. 

Y lo que empieza con un jijijeo, un "es solo un amigo"..... Aunque para ella realmente sea esa percepción, suele acabar en cuernos, lios, divorcio, ruina para el hombre, depresión y al final ko. Es cuestión de tiempo y probabilidades. Lo del niño y las chuches. 

Por eso evitar todo el proceso y cortar la situación al mínimo indicio, cuando es un conato. Y si la cosa es inevitable dejar muy claro que para que llore tu madre, que llore la de ellos ya que sabes que vas a perderlo todo y con todo vas a ir.... A ver si tienen huevos a intentar joderte la vida por un calentón. Más fácil es tomar caminos diferentes y no engañar a nadie. 

En el peor de los casos vas a quedar libre, con todas las mujeres que hay..... Y muy probablemente en unos meses una ex dispuesta a hacer lo que sea por volver y para que la perdones por su "error" (a la que yo putearia lo que no está escrito jejeje). 

Y no me refiero a obligar a nadie a nada. No eres dueño de nadie, pero si de tu vida...

Con dejar claro siempre que si no te mola el tema tu desapareces, sin importante consecuencias..... Ya sé cuidarán ellas de no columpiarse si pretenden tenerte cerca.


----------



## david85bcn (26 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion. 
necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese. 
que hago yo ahora?


----------



## Enrique cido (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
> ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?



Ves y compruébalo.

Mejor que salgas de dudas viéndolo tu mismo que vivir con la duda toda tu vida.


----------



## Enrique cido (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
> ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?



Por dios ves a la salida del trabajo 15 minutos antes y quédate en la cera de enfrente mirando si sale a su hora....

Eso es más sospechoso que un gitano haciendo footing.

Que mala Ostia me está entrando.


----------



## david85bcn (26 Ago 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Por dios ves a la salida del trabajo 15 minutos antes y quédate en la cera de enfrente mirando si sale a su hora....



si creo que hare eso, pero me escondere que si me ve parecere un chalado. gracias por el consejo. si la veo saliendo a su hora con e hijo de la gran puta ese voy directo a ellos no?


----------



## Enrique cido (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> si creo que hare eso, pero me escondere que si me ve parecere un chalado. gracias por el consejo. si la veo saliendo a su hora con e hijo de la gran puta ese voy directo a ellos no?



Sería un buen momento para dejarlo.

En tu lugar me costaría mucho no darle una ostia el tipo, unas cuantas...
Pero lo sensato es no ponerles un dedo, estuve mirando las penas por pegar un simple puñetazo y no es multa y ya, te pueden quedar antecedentes y de todo.

Simplemente la puedes dejar en evidencia, asustar al gilipollas y dejarla para empezar a vivir una vida sin mentiras ni mierdas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (26 Ago 2022)

yo me andaría con ojo si miras a tu mujer sin permiso puedes acabar en la carcel.

el otro no, el otro tiene permiso poruqe si no no podría apuntar al agujero.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Ago 2022)

Joder, menudo chollo pues... con la ley actual si le denuncia por violación, aún siendo mentira, le podéis sacar la pasta y forraros.

Otra alternativa es que ella te denuncie falsamente a ti, y acabes en la cárcel y ellos los forrados a tu costa, por supuesto, sin aportar prueba ninguna.

[Modo femimarxista = off]


----------



## Enrique cido (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> si creo que hare eso, pero me escondere que si me ve parecere un chalado. gracias por el consejo. si la veo saliendo a su hora con e hijo de la gran puta ese voy directo a ellos no?



Me tienes en vilo cabron, empatizo mucho con tu caso por desgracia. Actualiza en cuanto sepas algo


----------



## REDDY (26 Ago 2022)

Pero cómo es el tío, físicamente?
Dices que es guapo? Está cachas, tiene pinta de alfota o follador?

Él sabe que tu chica es tu chica, y que no está en el mercado?
No es lo mismo que quede con tu novia creyendo que ella está soltera a que lo haga a sabiendas que tiene pareja, porque en este último caso estaríamos hablando de un hijoputa de manual.

Quizás deberías pillarlo un día solas y explicarle la situación, de forma asertiva pero dejando las cosas claras, que ella es tu chica y que no quieres que él la siga merodeando,
y que si los vuelves a ver juntos de nuevo tú volverás a hacerle otra visita, pero esta vez menos amistosa.


----------



## jorggebe (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...




Tranquilo. Todo está bajo control.


"Despacito, métemela toda de poco a poquito, llora mucho tonto si te doy celitos, sabes que siempre tu tendras cuernito, despa despa despa despa despa cito, de a poco a poco tu te harás puitito, fumo toda toda toda tu coquita, ponte a cuatro patas que llega el negrito".


Control mental, fuerza.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
> ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?



Por experiencia personal te digo que te pinta mal la cosa.


----------



## escudero (26 Ago 2022)

esta interesante el culebron, casi como una peli de antena3.

Esta noche era la cita no?


----------



## jorggebe (26 Ago 2022)

Y ya en serio. Método de choque y sin mostrar pena alguna ni titubeo.

"Desde hoy hemos roto como pareja y por mi parte no vas a volver, siquiera, a escuchar mi voz. Me da asco mirarte a la cara. Tu te miras al espejo?".

Mañana chupando culo sucio y enamoradita. Elige, si de tí, o del negro -lo del tío del curro es mentira-.


----------



## REDDY (26 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Pero cómo es el tío, físicamente?
> Dices que es guapo? Está cachas, tiene pinta de alfota o follador?
> 
> Él sabe que tu chica es tu chica, y que no está en el mercado?
> ...



Hay que marcar terreno, si sabe que tu chica tiene novio y sigue entrometiéndose, entonces es un destrozarelaciones de manual, mala persona, y esos tipejos también merecen que alguien les de un bien escarmiento, deben recibir su buen karma, porque si lo hace con tu novia también lo puede hacer con otras mujeres casadas, jodiendo la vida de otros hombres y/o hij@s que puedan tener en común.
Y como digo, esos tipejos sin moral alguna merecen un buen escarmiento para que la próxima vez antes de merodear a una casada o ennoviada se lo piense dos veces.

Y a parte de esto, decirte que tengas mucho ojo con tu chica, porque su actitud no es nada confiable, y si te enteras que vuelve a quedar con este chico entonces déjala sí o sí.
Y aunque no te diga que vaya a quedar, ya deberías estar con la mosca detrás de la oreja, pues es capaz de verse con el a escondidas.

No sé si tu chica tiene ganas de vivir nuevas aventuras o no, pero desde luego su actitud contigo no es muy confiable, deberías estar alerta.
Pero como te dije, si te enteras que se ha visto con él, tienes que romper con ella ipsofacto, porque entonces sí que ya te habría faltado al respeto del todo y eso en una relación no se puede tolerar.


----------



## NPCpremiun (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> si creo que hare eso, pero me escondere que si me ve parecere un chalado. gracias por el consejo. si la veo saliendo a su hora con e hijo de la gran puta ese voy directo a ellos no?



No, te vas a casa y:





y se las dejas en la puerta, tambien puedes cambiar el bombín.
Acción -> reacción.
Ella ha tomado una decisión, que vea las consecuencias.
Ahorras tiempo y disgustos.​


----------



## REDDY (26 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No me he follado yo tías así, más de 10 me salen ahora. También te digo, no los viernes, los jueves más bien, aunque algún viernes ha caído.
> 
> Lo más hardcore fue follarme a una en casa por la tarde, pirarse ella lefada a las 20.00 (y rerecorrida de semen, en coño, boca/tetas), y encontrarmela a las 23.00 en una terraza con la familia, marido, hijos y sin duchar seguro la tia.
> 
> Se me puso la polla durisima en la situación, el beta del marido mirándome con odio.



Los tíos como tú sois parte del problema, sois igual de mierdas que las tías que ponen los cuernos a sus parejas.
Para qué existan adulterio tiene que haber onvres como tú dispuestos a colaborar.

Pero ten cuidado, no vayas a follarte un día a la novia de la persona equivocada y a lo mejor luego ya no lo cuentas...

Tipejo sin moral ni respeto por nada.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (26 Ago 2022)

Si te acercas que no te vea bajo ningún concepto, porque también puede ser una trampa, que finalmente no haya quedado con el tipo (hoy) y que esté poniendo a prueba si vas, y quedas a la altura del betún.

El único momento de aparecer sería si los ves solos en una terraza.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Los tíos como tú sois parte del problema, sois igual de mierdas que las tías que ponen los cuernos a sus parejas.
> Para qué existan adulterio tiene que haber onvres como tú dispuestos a colaborar.
> 
> Pero ten cuidado, no vayas a follarte un día a la novia de la persona equivocada y a lo mejor luego ya no lo cuentas...
> ...



JAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAAJ y que vais a hacer? Poneros otra kakuna? Aplaudir a las 20.00?


----------



## omin0na (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
> ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?



bufff no me creo yo una reunion de ultima hora un viernes ni loco, nadie pone una reunion un viernes.
Tiene que ser algo realmente increible el motivo para poner una reunion a ultima hora de un viernes....


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
> ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?



Reunión viernes a última hora, se monta un motin en la empresa jajajajajajajajajajajja

O eres troll, o se van de cervezas 3 currelas, ellos dos entre ellos.


----------



## gdr100 (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
> ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?



Se va a reunir con el "miembro" del compañero. Es evidente.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
> ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?



Tu tranquilo que eso es lo que decías , a tu mujer se la están follando y por unos lefazos mas no pasa nada, tienes dos caminos irte y divorcio o quedarte y tragar cuernos .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## richibichi (26 Ago 2022)

Está claro que es una troleada del op.

Nadie es tan imbécil


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Ago 2022)

Como la cornamenta parece cantada, deberia al menos tratar de buscarle el lado positivo y pedir que le pongan los cuernos delante de el. Porque pocas cosas dan mayor morbo que ver a tu mujer jodiendo con otro.


----------



## REDDY (26 Ago 2022)

Ufff no serás troll??? 
Con cada nueva actualización huele más a historia troll.

Enfin, voy a responder como si loque cuentas fuera cierto, aunque no lo sé.

Tal y como se está desarrollando las cosas, tienes cada vez más motivos para sospechar de ella.
Eso de la "reunión urgente de trabajo" huele muy mal.
Yo que tú me iría a dar un rodeo por los alrededores donde ella trabaja (pero siendo discreto, que no te vea y si te ve que no parezca que la estas espiando, aunque lo hagas).

O sino mandar un detective o alguien a ver qué está pasando ahí, porque me da que te la están metiendo doblada.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (26 Ago 2022)

Joder. Ojalá y la historia fuera un invent porque, si es cierta, qué angustia.

Estamos aquí todos con la patata encogía.


----------



## richibichi (26 Ago 2022)

Está claro que es un invent.

Si fuera cierto, que no lo es, sería más que evidente no sólo que hay cuernos, sino que le importa una mierda su marido, ese mensaje es tipo "que piense lo que quiera, me da igual, vamos a follar"


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?



¿Una reunión un viernes por la tarde en esta época?  
Yo me acercaría a su lugar de trabajo y vigilaría la entrada, y si a las 19 no ha salido le iría enviando mensajes preguntándole si le falta mucho, a ver qué dice.
Todavía te enterarás de que llevan dos años teletrabajando


----------



## Tutankhabrón (26 Ago 2022)

Estaba yo pensando en que, mirando el lado positivo del asunto (si es que lo hay) lo de decir que tiene la reunión es una *CAGADA MONUMENTAL* que desactiva el discursito de _es que no confías en mí_...

Porque se inventa la reunión para reorganizar la quedada con el fulano. Primero dice muy ofendida que ya no queda con él porque tal y cual, y luego usa lo de la reunión, probablemente por el lloro posterior del galán ante la desconvocatoria del evento de fornicio.

Por otro lado, puede también ser una trampa saducea, y que le haya dicho lo de la reunión para que el OP muerda el anzuelo y vaya a la puerta del trabajo, con el riesgo de hacer el ridículo y que ella lo use luego contra él. Por eso es fundamental que no se le vea, salvo que ya los pille en algún sitio y quede claro que no se quedaba por la reunión.

Joder, qué asco.

No puedo más que confraternizar con el OP si la historia es cierta.


----------



## REDDY (26 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAAJ y que vais a hacer? Poneros otra kakuna? Aplaudir a las 20.00?



Si lo que cuentas es cierto y vas por ahí pinchandote a mujeres con pareja,
por estadística es cuestión de tiempo que des con la novia de algún matón o mafiosillo, y entonces estarás en peligro aunque no lo sepas.
Para cuando te enteres seguramente ya estarás ingresado en un hospital o con una bala en el pecho...

Tú sabrás lo que haces, no es buena idea ir por ahí ligándote a mujeres ajenas, porque no todos los corneados van a aceptar su derrota y agachar la cabeza como betazos, alguno se lo va a tomar mal y como además sea alguien peligroso...

Quien siembra vientos recoge tempestades.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Si ya sabéis mi opinión...
> 
> A todas las mujeres que tengan amigos hombres, exceptuando a familiares, les diría que les fueran como si estuvieran enfadadas con su novio/marido y les preguntaran en serio a sus amigos si querrían tener sexo lúdico sin compromiso con ellas, uno por uno. Apuesto que el 90% les diría que sí sin rechistar en cuanto se convencieran de que ella iba en serio. Y estoy siendo muy bien pensada.
> 
> ...



Lo último que has dicho, en muchos casos al menos.

Respecto a que los tíos aceptasen... es dudoso. Muchos pensarían que hay gato encerrado.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Un poco de respeto, estoy intentando hacer las cosas bien y solo pido consejo para no perder a mi esposa



 tú eres un troll, no me jodas.


----------



## Pressak (26 Ago 2022)

Que pedazo de puta


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Has hecho muy bien, has tenido el valor de decírselo, cuando la mayoría de hombres que hay son unos cobardes de manual, especialmente sobre sus novias y mujeres en general. Cómo crees que se llegó a haber tanto feminismo? Porque el hombre español es cobarde y servil, incapaz de expresar sus emociones



¿Tú eres su multinick? Porque vamos esto parece festival del humor de mensajes posiblemente falsos, trollísticos o irónicos.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Yo quedé con alguna del curro hace muchos años como un idiota en plan vamos a conocernos jiji solo quiero charlar jiji y era para conocernos porque le gustaba y tías casadas, al final de la conversación el típico es que me gustas,siento algo bla bla... Las cortaba por lo sano,digo mira cuida de tu marido que no sabes bien lo que pierdes por qué ni me conoces realmente, además no quiero líos, desde entonces amistades en el curro cero y menos teniendo pareja.



¡Semental! Así que quedando con compañeras de trabajo que al final de la cena se te declaraban. Pues guay.

Yo no sé qué cojones les pasa a las tías por la cabeza empeñadas en emparejarse con compañeros de trabajo.


----------



## Persea (26 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ponle laxante en la comida o contagiala de viruela de mono



que machista jevitronka...


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Los remordimientos siempre salen a flote, puede que no lo hiciera pero por qué la pilló en el momento justo, si el otro le hubiese seguido comiendole la oreja quien sabe de qué hubiese sido capaz, yo si me encuentro en esa situación me replanteria seriamente tener hijos. A mi pareja no le gusta salir con gente del curro y con gente del sexo opuesto mucho menos, yo no sé que la hago que se me pega como una lapa será que tengo mucho carazter.. por qué a los tíos ni los mira como si les tuviese asco tremebundo o que se yo le dice un tío algo y parece que le fuera a matar con la mirada, por mi parte yo hago lo mismo obviamente respeto mutuo. Pero si por un casual le diera por quedar con un maromo le quedaría prohibido y que patalee lo que quiera, cosa que sabe más que de sobra, y no me considera moro me entiende al contrario que mucho gilipollas que hay por ahi que te tratan de fachalecho y van dando tumbos con todas sus relaciones.
> 
> Esto también lo vi con mis padres y por eso llevan juntos toda la vida, por eso no hay que dejar hacer lo que se quiere y en el caso del op actuar y no pasar de largo.
> 
> ...



Pero qué colgado el tipo ése, no?? Fue en España??

Y cómo fue que lo despidieron al final? Tras el amago de pelea de tu padre, pararon, y al día siguiente otra vez amago de pegarle o qué?


----------



## Jota-Erre_3.0 (26 Ago 2022)

Y por que no puedes ir tu tambien? Acoplate hombre.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (26 Ago 2022)

Hay una regla fundamental en la vida: *no le hagas a otro lo que no te gustaría que te hicieran a ti*.

El que es capaz de follarse a la mujer de otro sabiendo que está con otro, o es un psicópata que disfruta más de eso que del polvo en sí, o es un egoísta de mierda.

Sólo de pensar en la angustia que sufre el cornudo en todo el proceso es más que suficiente para desistir si tienes un mínimo de humanidad.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Ago 2022)

Jota-Erre_3.0 dijo:


> Y por que no puedes ir tu tambien? Acoplate hombre.



A ver si le van a dar por culo...


----------



## Jota-Erre_3.0 (26 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> A ver si le van a dar por culo...



Jaj


----------



## Lady_A (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> si creo que hare eso, pero me escondere que si me ve parecere un chalado. gracias por el consejo. si la veo saliendo a su hora con e hijo de la gran puta ese voy directo a ellos no?



Tu quieres que te denuncien subnormal? O eres un troll o tonto (intuyo que troll por lo del otro hilo con el indio)

Foto al canto los dos y separación. Listo next.

Si ella te pilla en plan loco psicótico te denuncia fijo y encima se divorcia.

Foto desde donde no te vea, importante. Y listo. Te quitas de dudas.


escudero dijo:


> esta interesante el culebron, casi como una peli de antena3.
> 
> Esta noche era la cita no?



Si, solo que se masca drama. Drama porque sea verdad y esta en una reunión lo pille y lo deje o porque este con el tipo y el forero no aguante el drama y monte el espectáculo, viogen, divorcio y calabozo o drama porque sea verdad haga foto, se vuelva a casa y recoja sus maletas.

Pero es un trollazo que dice contratar indios para que trabajen por el, tuvo éxito este hilo y no lo deja ni a tiros.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No me he follado yo tías así, más de 10 me salen ahora. También te digo, no los viernes, los jueves más bien, aunque algún viernes ha caído.
> 
> Lo más hardcore fue follarme a una en casa por la tarde, pirarse ella lefada a las 20.00 (y rerecorrida de semen, en coño, boca/tetas), y encontrarmela a las 23.00 en una terraza con la familia, marido, hijos y sin duchar seguro la tia.
> 
> Se me puso la polla durisima en la situación, el beta del marido mirándome con odio.



Jojojo, cabrón, pero cómo el marido lo sabía?


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Tu quieres que te denuncien subnormal? O eres un troll o tonto (intuyo que troll por lo del otro hilo con el indio)
> 
> Foto al canto los dos y separación. Listo next.
> 
> ...



¿Y la foto saliendo del trabajo qué prueba? Nada. Es que ni foto, ir, ver que salgan juntos, largarte y si no va a tu casa al instante separarte.

Lo mejor como ya han dicho, sería que contratase a un detective, lo malo es que igual ya no le da tiempo a ir a fotografiarles.

Pero vamos, que tiene que ser un troll. O tonto.


----------



## Merrill (26 Ago 2022)

¡Que alguien fusione este hilo con el de la frutería, por Dios!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Jojojo, cabrón, pero cómo el marido lo sabía?



Supongo que sí, que me habria enseñado en foto, o contado una milonga de reunión, o a saber... Pero el tío con cara de rumiar jaajajaj


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ago 2022)

Tutankhabrón dijo:


> Hay una regla fundamental en la vida: *no le hagas a otro lo que no te gustaría que te hicieran a ti*.
> 
> El que es capaz de follarse a la mujer de otro sabiendo que está con otro, o es un psicópata que disfruta más de eso que del polvo en sí, o es un egoísta de mierda.
> 
> Sólo de pensar en la angustia que sufre el cornudo en todo el proceso es más que suficiente para desistir si tienes un mínimo de humanidad.



A un antiguo jefe mío le hicieron una cara nueva en la puerta de la oficina porque se estaba beneficiando a una subordinada y el marido se enteró y fue directo a por él. La tía había parido a su segundo hijo hacía apenas unos meses.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A un antiguo jefe mío le hicieron una cara nueva en la puerta de la oficina porque se estaba beneficiando a una subordinada y el marido se enteró y fue directo a por él. La tía había parido a su segundo hijo hacía apenas unos meses.



Yo ya me he follado 3 embarazadas y a una de ellas he seguido después de la cuarentena, mano de santo. Un gusto meter la polla en preñada y mamar leche materna.


----------



## SineOsc (26 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Hombre algo harías vamos digo yo que motivos te daba? porque no creo que te diga "hola, te voy a pegar" algun motivo habra, llorón y inseguro no sería si te va amenazando por ahi, pues lo tenían tan sencillo como no quedar o dejar a su pareja si no les gusta su forma de ser (si no la dejaban sería por algo) no creo que las pongan una pistola en la nuca, que igual me estás comparando salir de fiesta con amigas de joven a estar ya más asentado y sin ese tipo de cosas.



Simplemente le molestaba que quedase conmigo para salir de copeteo, era una relación de amistad, yo sabía que ella tenía pareja y nunca la entré, aparte de sacarme 10 años y tener un crio... Simplemente saliamos y me enseñaba lugares de copas y cosas de aquí porque yo era nuevo, a él le jodía que ella se pasase con el alcohol, asique un día me sentó a la salida de un pub y me dijo que yo controlase lo que ella bebía para que no se pasara, que si hacía falta pidiera una cocacola y le cambiase la copa sin que se entere... ante mis negativas me dijo literalmente: "que te lo estoy diciendo por las buenas", cuando me dijo eso me levante a devolverle la contestación pero justo salieron las otras corriendo que debían estar escuchando desde la puerta.

Se quedó ahi la cosa, luego fui a pedir una copa y el tio vino a invitarme por sus cojones aunque le dijera 10 veces que no para "arreglar" su subnormalidad.

Rompieron a las pocas semanas de eso. Yo con ella me seguí llevando bien y a parte de algun morreo a altas horas ya muy borrachos no hemos hecho nada mas, con sus amigas si, pero con ella no... nos seguimos llevando bien, solo que ya no salgo nada.

Otra chica del mismo grupo, tambien con pareja, solía quedar conmigo de vez en cuando de la misma manera, su chico al ver que había salido y estaba conmigo vino y aunque no me dijo nada estaba como decaido, habían discutido y ella agarró y salió de copas conmigo, pero no iba a pasar nada porque yo se que tiene pareja.

El chico vino, era un cacho de pan, estaba decaido y no quería ni hablarme, pero al final le tranquilizé y vió que no pasaba nada y se acabo animando un poco, pero venía con toda la desconfianza...

No, yo no me lio con ellas si tienen parejas como ha dicho creo que era @omin0na ...



omin0na dijo:


> Lo quieras o no hay gente menos segura que otra, y lo que les estás diciendo es que entonces ya que decirle a alguien inseguro que debe ser seguro es como pedirle al agua que no moje, es que solo tienen dos opciones.
> 
> Vivir en soledad o sufrir en silencio ya que según tu no debes decirle a tu pareja que eso te hace sufrir....
> 
> ...



Bueno, te compro lo de que hay gente con mas o menos confianza y no por eso tengan que entrenar para ser el conan de las emociones.

En ese caso puedes optar por dejarlo todo claro desde el principio como dices, si ves que te daña la relación lo dejas y ya está, o lo hablas pero sin entrar en reproches, lineas rojas y tonterias que al final sólo traen malos rollos.



david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
> ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?



Esto es buenísimo, trolling 10/10, o eso o ya vas rallando el techo.

Porque las hay capaces de esto, yo recuerdo una novieta que tuve de chaval que me dijo a ultima hora que no venía que tenía que estudiar y me personé en su casa con media pandilla de sorpresa aunque sea para saludarla y tenía una fiesta de 3 cojones montada, había uno disfrazado de policía y todo... 

Cuando me vió le pegó un bajón y se puso a vomitar por las alfombras...

Menudo putón era esa.



ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Y la foto saliendo del trabajo qué prueba? Nada. Es que ni foto, ir, ver que salgan juntos, largarte y si no va a tu casa al instante separarte.
> 
> Lo mejor como ya han dicho, sería que contratase a un detective, lo malo es que igual ya no le da tiempo a ir a fotografiarles.
> 
> Pero vamos, que tiene que ser un troll. O tonto.



Yo creo que es troll.

De todas formas lo del detective y las fotos... manda cojones que para poder dejar una relación tengamos que andarnos a esas mierdas, que la deje y punto.

-Te he visto.

-Mentira.

-Bueno pues ya no me gustas.

Y punto, no se, hace falta algo mas?


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A un antiguo jefe mío le hicieron una cara nueva en la puerta de la oficina porque se estaba beneficiando a una subordinada y el marido se enteró y fue directo a por él. La tía había parido a su segundo hijo hacía apenas unos meses.



Cómo quedó el tema? La despidieron? Se divorciaron?


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Y esto lo digo porque he estado en el papel del otro, es habitual quedar con una y tener al novio en la nuca como un mamón incluso amenazando cuando yo no tenía intención de nada.
> ...
> Actitud de mierda, de llorones y de inseguros, cada uno que viva con los principios que quiera, pero a mi esa mentalidad no me la endiñas.



Esto lo he visto yo con una tía que conocíamos, hablábamos de fiesta con ella (ella iba con el novio) y el novio a hacer el gilipollas. Ella le decía que nos conocía y ya paraba un poco, pero que puto plasta payaso.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Cómo quedó el tema? La despidieron? Se divorciaron?



La despidieron A ELLA, y creo que no se divorciaron.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Simplemente le molestaba que quedase conmigo para salir de copeteo, era una relación de amistad, yo sabía que ella tenía pareja y nunca la entré, aparte de sacarme 10 años y tener un crio... Simplemente saliamos y me enseñaba lugares de copas y cosas de aquí porque yo era nuevo, a él le jodía que ella se pasase con el alcohol, asique un día me sentó a la salida de un pub y me dijo que yo controlase lo que ella bebía para que no se pasara, que si hacía falta pidiera una cocacola y le cambiase la copa sin que se entere... ante mis negativas me dijo literalmente: "que te lo estoy diciendo por las buenas", cuando me dijo eso me levante a devolverle la contestación pero justo salieron las otras corriendo que debían estar escuchando desde la puerta.
> 
> Se quedó ahi la cosa, luego fui a pedir una copa y el tio vino a invitarme por sus cojones aunque le dijera 10 veces que no para "arreglar" su subnormalidad.
> 
> ...



Lo de las fotos es porque de cara al divorcio puede ayudar. Si no se hubieran casado no haría falta.

PD: has contado que te morreaste alguna vez con la chica del novio celoso. Salía con él?

A ver el problema ahí no eras tanto tú como que ella saliera a despendolarse sin él, pero si tú te morreaste con ella la cosa cambia.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La despidieron A ELLA, y creo que no se divorciaron.



Pues tonta fue de no denunciar por abuso sexual a su superior, ¿no? Para que luego se diga que si tal o cual...

Aunque no sabemos si le dio una pedazo de indemnización... Lo más probable es que sí.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues tonta fue de no denunciar por abuso sexual a su superior, ¿no? Para que luego se diga que si tal o cual...
> 
> Aunque no sabemos si le dio una pedazo de indemnización... Lo más probable es que sí.



El tema es que cuando nos pasa eso, yo siempre me he asegurado de tener mensajes y grabaciones de la furcia en cuestión, poco puede denunciar.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues tonta fue de no denunciar por abuso sexual a su superior, ¿no? Para que luego se diga que si tal o cual...
> 
> Aunque no sabemos si le dio una pedazo de indemnización... Lo más probable es que sí.



Se llevó 45 días por año y llevaba muchos en la empresa, además fue hace mucho tiempo, cuando esas cosas no se miraban tanto. En todo caso, creo que fue todo pactado, porque ahí podían recibir palos los dos, ambos casados y con hijos y no creo que les interesara que se aireara mucho el tema.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El tema es que cuando nos pasa eso, yo siempre me he asegurado de tener mensajes y grabaciones de la furcia en cuestión, poco puede denunciar.



Aparte de que eso hoy en día da igual en general, si eres el superior es papel mojado por razones obvias.


----------



## SineOsc (26 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Lo de las fotos es porque de cara al divorcio puede ayudar. Si no se hubieran casado no haría falta.
> 
> PD: has contado que te morreaste alguna vez con la chica del novio celoso. Salía con él?
> 
> A ver el problema ahí no eras tanto tú como que ella saliera a despendolarse sin él, pero si tú te morreaste con ella la cosa cambia.



Yo me he morreado algunas veces con ella pero cuando ya habían pasado meses de dejarlo con el, mientras estaban juntos nunca hubo ni medio tonteo.

El otro le mosqueaba no poder estar presente porque cuando ella salía el tenía que trabajar de portero en un pub, al que encima ibamos bastante de hecho.

Pero en parte le entiendo, es la misma desconfianza de la que hablamos en el hilo, no había nada, pero el tio erre que erre con que me la quería follar cuando no era mi intención nunca, despues cuando lo dejaron esos morreos eran más por pasar el rato.


----------



## Gothaus (26 Ago 2022)

¿Ya está terminado el guión? ¿Ya se puede empezar a rodar la película? Espero que no se le haya olvidado incluir aliens.


----------



## Lady_A (26 Ago 2022)

¿No actualiza en trolleo? Ya debe saber si le mintió o no.

Debe seguir con el drama, el show tiene que continuar. Actualiza el trolleo con algo interesante pero creíble o acepta que eras un neurótico, esto ultimo si que sería un final intersante e inesperado de temporada.




ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Y la foto saliendo del trabajo qué prueba? Nada. Es que ni foto, ir, ver que salgan juntos, largarte y si no va a tu casa al instante separarte.
> 
> Lo mejor como ya han dicho, sería que contratase a un detective, lo malo es que igual ya no le da tiempo a ir a fotografiarles.
> 
> Pero vamos, que tiene que ser un troll. O tonto.



Pues recordarte y recordarle que te engaño y si te dice que no quedo con nadie decirle: yo aqui veo a alguien. Me da igual que pasara luego, me mentiste. Esto esta acabado.

Pero troll es.



Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Ya está terminado el guión? ¿Ya se puede empezar a rodar la película? Espero que no se le haya olvidado incluir aliens.



Lesbianas, incluirá lesbianas y salida con amiguis del trabajo y admitirá que quedo como tonto. Nah, esto no, esto si sería un final inesperado para este foro, incluirá una amiga lesbiana y el maromo llendo a un hotel por horas


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Ya está terminado el guión? ¿Ya se puede empezar a rodar la película? Espero que no se le haya olvidado incluir aliens.



Y un negro para el papel de compiguay del trabajo y algunos homosexuales para papeles secundarios. Ah, y darle la vuelta al tema para que los cuernos sean plenamente justificados y ella sea la heroína de la historia. Netflix lo compra seguro.


----------



## Lady_A (26 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y un negro para el papel de compiguay del trabajo y algunos homosexuales para papeles secundarios. Ah, y darle la vuelta al tema para que los cuernos sean plenamente justificados y ella sea la heroína de la historia. Netflix lo compra seguro.



Se hace de oro, los homosexuales puede ser una amiga lesbiana con la que sale junto con el maromo guay del curro y se van a un hotel.

Al op le falla que no tienen críos sino daría perfil de mujer cansada de su vida de madre y esposa que encuentra el amor en su nuevo compi multirracial y las nuevas experiencias en su amiga lesbiana. Lo petaria, sin crios, tendrá que agregar que la amiga lesbiana es china y fue abusada de niña por su padrastro.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Se hace de oro, los homosexuales puede ser una amiga lesbiana con la que sale junto con el maromo guay del curro y se van a un hotel.
> 
> Al op le falla que no tienen críos sino daría perfil de mujer cansada de su vida de madre y esposa que encuentra el amor en su nuevo compi multiracial y las nuevas esperiencias en su amiga lesbiana. Lo petaria, sin crios, tendrá que agregar que la amiga lesbiana es china y fue abusada de niña por su padrastro.



Y yo añadiría que ambos trabajan en una ONG ayudando a refugiadas ucranianas huidas después de ser violadas por soldados rusos.


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> que machista jevitronka...



Esta pidiendo soluciones, y tener a guíen amarrado a la taza del vater es una


----------



## tracrium (26 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
> ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?




Si no es troleo, ya estás tardando en contratar a un investigador privado.


----------



## Carpulux (26 Ago 2022)

La última actualización es de coña. Coge tus cosas y desaparece el finde entero, deja de ser tan TONTO.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Aparte de que eso hoy en día da igual en general, si eres el superior es papel mojado por razones obvias.



No se, a las embarazadas que me cepille, nunca hubo problemas. Salvo una, tras el parto se desentendieron, y la otra estuve cepillandomela un año después, luego ya me empareje.

Pero vamos que en general, mi tipo d mujer preferido es siempre la embarazada, por coño hinchado, caliente, olor, tetas y pidiendo que te corras dentro lo máximo de veces posibles para ablandar el cuello uterino.


----------



## louis.gara (27 Ago 2022)

No te preocupes, ante todo no pierdas la calma, solo está intentando follarse a su amigo para confundirte porque contigo ya no se moja. Solo es una mujer jijeando.


----------



## Frysby (27 Ago 2022)

Déjala que tome cervezas ombre! Pero tú tomas mucha leche que tiene calcio y te va a hacer falta


----------



## Abrojo (27 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Depende del trato que tengan en la empresa si no tienen grupos. Aunque si los tienen dudo que tonteen todo se sabría, también puedes pasarte a recogerla de vez en cuando cuando termine el curro para llevarla a algún lado, así te conocen de vista y el tonto ese se corta un poquitín.luego si por un casual te apetece entablar conversación alguna vez con alguien de allí vas haciendo piña para tener todo maniatado.en el momento que uno se vaya de la lengua,si pasara algo que no creo. Luego la dirán que majo tu marido.si no te conocen ya.



+1

también podría aprovechar para mear por el área de trabajo de su mujer para marcar el territorio


----------



## Abrojo (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## JimTonic (27 Ago 2022)

La leche cuando se le pase la llorera por haber pillado a la mujer en el garaje follando se al otro a ver que nos cuenta


----------



## Rextor88 (27 Ago 2022)

Bueno, qué ha pasado al final?

Hay grumazo ajeno en el coño de la mujer del OP o qué?


----------



## Alfa555 (27 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> No vi esa cita que hiciste pero una gran verdad,una incluso me presento al marido no te digo más, no fuckee porque no quise, mi conciencia no me lo permite es mi punto flaco.



La conciencia y los principios morales férreos no son un defecto son la base de un ser humano ....pero si ,reconozco que no son cualidades especialmente valoradas en el mundo moderno,quizás por eso hay tanta gente y tan pocas personas . 
Sobre el OP ,como dije en otro post . Ya tiene todos los datos,consejos y puntos de vista que necesita ,no veo que más aportarle porque tampoco es que participe muy activamente en el hilo .


david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
> ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?



Abrir los ojos ? 

Sigue tu vida ,es difícil pero no hay nada que puedas hacer .


----------



## Snowball (27 Ago 2022)

Como dije anteriormente, 8 y 9 horas al día en el trabajo.. pasas más tiempo con tus compis que con tu pareja.

A mi se me llegaron a insinuar charos de buen ver( 5 años después estaban totalmente derroidas) mujeres señoras, nada de locas del coño ni divorciadas. Parece como si supieran que el muro se acercaba y querían aprovechar el sprint final

Esto hace 10 años, yo estaba entre los 30-35 y estas "señoras " en los 40

No pasó nada, pero si hubiera querido...


----------



## Merodeador (27 Ago 2022)

Este hilo podría ir perfectamente en preparacionismo ....toma calcio que crezcan bien los cuernos


----------



## Persea (27 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...








Abogado en Sevilla. Serrano - Divorcios y Familia


Abogados en Sevilla especializados en divorcios, familia, denuncias falsas, ofrecemos un trato personalizado. Llámenos 954 56 40 51




despachoserranoabogados.com


----------



## Persea (27 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Si no es troleo, ya estás tardando en contratar a un investigador privado.



que se ahorre el dinero, esta todo muy claro


----------



## tracrium (28 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> que se ahorre el dinero, esta todo muy claro



Si no es por eso. Es por enviarles las fotos a sus padres para que viesen lo reputa que es su hija.


----------



## omin0na (28 Ago 2022)

De haber actualizado el finde hubiera pensado que podía ser verdad.
Pero viendo que no empiezo a pensar que es un troll de calopez a sueldo....

Si ayer se hubiera encontrado mierda hubiera necesitado contarlo, y si no lo mismo.


----------



## Common_Deletion (28 Ago 2022)

No sé a qué viene tanto drama, no te ha dado hijos así que tampoco es tanta perdida por el momento.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (28 Ago 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> No sé a qué viene tanto drama, no te ha dado hijos así que tampoco es tanta perdida por el momento.



Hombre, qué duda cabe de que con hijos es peor pero, en una historia de cuernos, casi que es mejor que te los pongan y luego enterarte (y mandar a tomar por culo a la susodicha) que vivirlos en directo.

La angustia de saber que justo en ese mismo momento están taladrando a la mujer debe ser horrible.


----------



## Rextor88 (28 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> *ACTUALIZO 26/08 :
> ayuda *me acaba de enviar un whatssap mi esposa diciendo que le han puesto una reunión importante a las 17:45 (ella trabaja de 9 a 18) y que llegará tarde.
> si me decis como insertar imagenes voy poniendo la conversacion.
> necesito ayuda que hago? la voy a buscar alli? no me puedo creer que me este mintiendo y se quede con el hdp ese.
> que hago yo ahora?



Detective privado.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



¿Y, qué pasó con la “reunión”? Nos tienes en ascuas


----------



## Ciruelo94 (28 Ago 2022)

Ni detective privado ni pollas, directamente le dices que por que pollas miente y cuando se ponga a llorar como la zorra que es confesaran


----------



## Abrojo (28 Ago 2022)

Todavía no sale nada en Sucesos


----------



## Beholder (28 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



Este hilo es de coña. No se puede ser TAN MANGUINA.


----------



## Adelaido (28 Ago 2022)

Yha a salhyro thoro ha lha luz. Hel kompañedo she hestava mehanro, i quomo vuena mujer khe hes lho hacompaño i hestuvieron hrentro del vanyo hunos 15 minhutos. Shegudamente hrentro de khuatro meshes hrescuvras hel reghalyto.


----------



## Persea (28 Ago 2022)

Common_Deletion dijo:


> No sé a qué viene tanto drama, no te ha dado hijos así que tampoco es tanta perdida por el momento.



que a estas alturas haya que explicar lo que supone para un hombre un divorcio en españa...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Dale unos condones para que encima no te haga cargar con la larva de otro.



Mis dieses.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hao X (28 Ago 2022)

60 páginas para esta trola?


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (28 Ago 2022)

ceropatatero dijo:


> Aunque sea un invent, el problema no es tanto de las mujeres, sino de cómo les facilitamos éste tipo de comportamientos. Un 90% de los que van de "duros" y aconsejan mandar a ésta tía a tomar por el culo (que al final es la opción correcta), presentándose la ocasión de ir a jijear y meter la chorra en la mujer del otro, van a la primera. Si tuviésemos un poco más de dignidad y en ocasiones así de buen rollo, mandamos a la tía a su casa "Oye, me parece guay, pero estás casada. Si quieres quedamos con tu marido, unas amigas y echamos unas risas", pues no serían tdspts. Pero como ellas tdspts y ellos puteros y huele bragas, el resultado es muy claro.



Vives en los mundos de Yupi.

Cualquier hombre con un mínimo de testosterona en la sangre va a tropezar con cualquier zorra que le ponga el pie.

Sean cuales sean las consecuencias.

Eso fue lo que hizo mi padre y espero que sea lo que hará mi hijo.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ceropatatero (29 Ago 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Vives en los mundos de Yupi.
> 
> Cualquier hombre con un mínimo de testosterona en la sangre va a tropezar con cualquier zorra que le ponga el pie.
> 
> ...



Vivo en un mundo donde tengo algo de dignidad y amor propio. Donde me puedo imaginar y ponerme en la piel del otro y simplemente valorar ¿Me gustaría que me hiciera lo mismo o no? Y actuar en consecuencia. Pero si, reconozco que el mundo está lleno de "hombres de testosterona" como tú, que de boquita van de gallos pero luego van llorando por los foros sobre la actitud de los de mas, de que mal nos va, de que tdspts etc. Justo en estas tres generaciones que describes- tu padre, tú y tu hijo, es cuando se desmoralizó totalmente la sociedad, cuando los valores de una familia han cambiado por LGBT+, cuando se respeta a un perro más que a una persona. Y TU con tu "testosterona" pero sin autoestima, tienes parte de responsabilidad de ésta degeneración.


----------



## gdr100 (30 Ago 2022)

Como habrá acabado este culebrón?


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> Necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo afrontar esto.
> 
> En el trabajo de mi esposa entro hace poco un hombre de nuestra edad (treinta i pocos) con el que se ve que ha hecho buenas migas. Me ha enseñado alguna foto y es el típico guapote que se cuida y se conserva
> 
> ...



¿Y bien? Actualiza o nunca ocurrió...


----------



## Trurl (30 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Menudo cromañon.
> 
> Si tu mujer no te ha dejado ya, es porque al menos tienes la capacidad de entender que esos celos sin justificar (hasta tú mismo dices que no crees que te engañe) son muy cuestionables.
> 
> ...




Mi ya ex me confesó desde el primer momento que se iba con su amiguito valenciano. Nunca lo ocultó. No me dijo que se fuera a follar, pero dado su pasado yo sabía a lo que iba. Seguramente fue el mismo amiguito con el que le puso los cuernos a su primer ex, a esta mujer me gusta repetirlo todo.

Conozco otros casos en los que la mujer decía bien a las claras que se iba a cuidar a un amigo enfermo, o a consolar a un ex separado y luego el novio o marido se enteraba de los cuernos por diversos medios. La mujer no suele ocultar. Y cuando oculta algo se le nota totalmente, porque empiezan a usar contigo (oculten o no que se va con amiguito) el desprecio, la cara de oler mierda,y la voz de víctima.


----------



## vic252525 (30 Ago 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> si creo que hare eso, pero me escondere que si me ve parecere un chalado. gracias por el consejo. si la veo saliendo a su hora con e hijo de la gran puta ese voy directo a ellos no?



no, no hagas nada y piensas la venganza siguelos hasta que acaben de hacerlo


----------



## Trurl (30 Ago 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en que la mujer este pensada para irse con todos. Es precisamente al contrario .. nosotros somos los polígamos por biología ,estamos diseñados para esparcir nuestra semilla .
> Las mujeres están más orientadas a la hipergamia pero con el individuo más apto que puedan conseguir y mantener a su lado .
> 
> La monogamia es un acuerdo entre hombre y mujer para que la prole tenga más posibilidades de ser viable ...la idea es transmitir nuestros genes de una forma más efectiva .
> Si no vas a tener hijos la monogamia empieza a dejar de tener sentido .



Es complicado hablar de la naturaleza de las relaciones sexuales. En estado natural una persona, como animal sexuado está "pensado" para irse con cualquiera, porque el sexo está "pensado" para intercambiar gametos y tener descendencia. Así que, tanto hombre como mujer en estado natural se van a ir con todos para reproducirse.

Pero hay una serie de filtros naturales y culturales. En general, cualquier animal sexuado femenino se va a ir con el que más le impresione: el más grande, el más fuerte el más atractivo. Por motivos culturales la.mujer se va a ir con el que le resulte atractivo, tanto por físico, como por poder (fuerza, trabajo, ingresos, dinero, entorno social, dinero, dinero). 
Cuando una mujer es muy joven suele tener menos importancia el dinero de su pareja a la hora de elegirlo (salvo para las golpe diggers, que enseguida buscan dar el coñazo para irse común acaudalado aunque sea menos guapo de lo que ella desearía). Cuando más mayor es suele tener más importancia el dinero de su posible pareja y que se ajuste a un entorno social determinado y tenga un comportamiento determinado. Salvo en casos de mujeres desesperadas por tener pareja y/o descendencia.

En mi opinión, el hombre funciona, por naturaleza, un poco como los leones: buscan tener un harén más o menos grande pero que sea estable. 
Es el monoteísmo impuesto por las culturas religiosas las que hacen que el hombre se vaya de putas o busque otras experiencias.

La mujer, por naturaleza se va con el más fuerte/poderoso (o que se ajusta más a sus requisitos sociales/culturales o a sus costumbres), pero si viene otro más fuerte y poderoso y elimina a su actual pareja, no tiene problemas en irse con el nuevo. Esta "pensada" para irse con cualquiera que elimine al anteriormente más fuerte.
Si tu mujer se va a follar con otro es como si te hubiera matado, ya no quiere estar en "tu harén", ya no te ve como el más fuerte, ya no quiere estar contigo, empieza a despreciarte, a quejarse por todo, a tener cara de oler mierda, a hablar de todo como si fuera un drama.

Un hombre puede irse de putas y todavía tener afecto por su mujer.

De todas maneras, hay diferentes grados de puterío tanto en hombres como en mujeres. A unos les cuesta mucho más irse.de.putas o zorrear que a otros. La vida sexual que se haya tenido en la adolescencia y primera juventud es determinante en la promiscuidad de un individuo. También cuenta mucho el entorno psicosocial: lo que promocionan ahora los.medios y el entorno social es la promiscuidad, el puterío y contagiarse toda suerte de hongos y bacterias, ETS y bucales. Y se promociona el aborto. Eso es lo moderno. Porque los poderes quieren que no haya familias fuertes ni que nos reproduzcamos mucho.
Anular al hombre y ensalzar a la.mujer es parte de la estrategia de los poderes modernos para manejar a las masas según sus propósitos.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (1 Sep 2022)

Mala pinta tiene el asunto...


----------



## Enrique cido (1 Sep 2022)

Sera cierto lo que le pasó?
Tal vez estén con temas de divorcio, si no es todo una teoleada.


----------



## #SrLobo (16 Sep 2022)

david85bcn dijo:


> si creo que hare eso, pero me escondere que si me ve parecere un chalado. gracias por el consejo. si la veo saliendo a su hora con e hijo de la gran puta ese voy directo a ellos no?



este es tu último mensaje pero sabemos que sigues con vida


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (16 Sep 2022)

Madre mía ese "Déjalo da igual" significa postpongo el plan y te lleno de excusas hasta que bajes la guardia.


La prueba de fuego era la de vamos con su pareja los 4, ha declinado ahí y lo de que se retrasa es que está con el otro maromo 100%.


Mi consejo déjala directamente, ni vayas ahí eso solo te va a derroer, tu relación está acabada.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (16 Sep 2022)

Dile esto "Crees que mintiendo redimiras tu culpa" eso con ojos de psicópata, mientras Tomas una copa de vino.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Sep 2022)

A ver os cuento el desenlace.

Como bien habréis visto, desde finales de agosto el OP no ha vuelto a escribir...

Siguió a su mujer a escondidas. Después de la cerveza con el maromo, que por cierto era medio moronegro, se fueron a un hotel y follaron.

El OP se pilló la habitación de al lado y estuvo oyendo como se fockeaban a su mujer toda la noche. Hundido colgó el cartel de no molestar y se suicidió.

Aquí tenéis la noticia:

Hallan sin vida a un huésped en un hostal de Valladolid que llevaba nueve días muerto


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (16 Sep 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> A ver os cuento el desenlace.
> 
> Como bien habréis visto, desde finales de agosto el OP no ha vuelto a escribir...
> 
> ...



Dice al principio que tiene treinta y pocos y el del suicidio tiene sesenta y pico. ¿que, mola la gracia? Eres mas infantil que mi sobrino, de tres años.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Sep 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Dice al principio que tiene treinta y pocos y el del suicidio tiene sesenta y pico. ¿que, mola la gracia? Eres mas infantil que mi sobrino, de tres años.



El OP mintió en la edad... pareces nuevo


----------



## bambum (16 Sep 2022)

Soy yo. 

Me ha dicho que ya no la haces reír. Sin embargo conmigo se descojona, da igual lo que diga, es un jaja constante. 

Yo voy de buen colega pero en cuanto me parezca la percutiré con furia porcina. 

Tranquilo de todas formas que te la devolveré.


----------

